# CP 201_: a thread for college program hopefuls who have to wait a few years.



## wdwislife

Is it weird that I'm already planning my CP even though college is still 2 years away for me? 
Anyone else looking forward to a CP a couple years in the future? 
Fall 2013 (first semester of sophomore year) here I come! Haha.


----------



## mebbradley

no, it's not that unusual. lol 

I have to wait 'till spring 2011, but i'm going to be working on it little by little 'till then. 

I practically have to jump through hoops to get my school's support. fun!

haha =]
 today was my first of many meetings with my advisor. boo.


----------



## Wishes Count

I don't think its strange. I started looking at the website when I was in high school. And I met with my advisor during my freshman year of college to discuss it.


----------



## r1009t

I probably will do Fall '13 too!


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> I probably will do Fall '13 too!



yay! glad to se someone else planning ahead.
I'm already so excited! haha. 
and my friend who did a CP last year was telling me about how much he loved it, which only made me want to do one more!


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> yay! glad to se someone else planning ahead.
> I'm already so excited! haha.
> and my friend who did a CP last year was telling me about how much he loved it, which only made me want to do one more!



Same. I feel like it will be even better when our time comes with the extension of fantaysland and what not...


----------



## PrincessMegan

o geez me for sure. i have been wanting this since my freshman year of 
HS and now that im a senior it finally feels like its in reach! i want to go first semester of my soph. year so it being over a year till i get down there is still killing me!
So pumped for the Fantasyland expansion 2!!!!!!! Anyone know when that will be complete?


----------



## r1009t

PrincessMegan said:


> o geez me for sure. i have been wanting this since my freshman year of
> HS and now that im a senior it finally feels like its in reach! i want to go first semester of my soph. year so it being over a year till i get down there is still killing me!
> So pumped for the Fantasyland expansion 2!!!!!!! Anyone know when that will be complete?



I'm pretty sure everything will be done by 2013, with segments being completed in 2011 and 2012. But don't quote me on it...


----------



## PFFoppa21

If you all can stand the extreme cheesiness of the story I'm about to tell ...

No I don't think any of you are silly for planning your college program this far ahead.

I went to Disney World when I was 10 or 11.  I don't remember my exact age, but I know that I was still a few years before high school.  (I'm 22 now so it's been some time.)

For some reason, while on vacation with my family, it occurred to me "holy cow... there are people, regular people who get to WORK here... "

When I got home, without my parents' knowledge, I logged onto my new email account and wrote an email to a Disney Resume email.  With a subject line along the lines of "PLEASE DON'T DELETE THIS! IT'S NOT A RESUME BUT...", I wrote to Disney explaining my love of everything they valued and the impact that Disney World had on me.

And they replied.

"Dear Steve, we appreciate your interest in working for Disney.  We hope that as your progress through high school and college, you'll keep us in focus and eventually apply for the Disney College Program..."

And that was it for me.

Like I said, I'm 22 now and it's been a while chasing this dream.  Needless to say, I could have jumped over a few buildings when I found out I was accepted for a CP (I did Spring Advantage of 2007).  And I am just as excited, knowing I am returning to be a Professional Intern this coming spring.

So know, from one crazy pre-planner to all of you, you are not crazy and there is nothing wrong with looking forward.  After all, we look forward in order to "keep moving forward" and Walt himself would have told you all that.

Best of luck to all of you and I can't wait to work alongside you one day for Disney!


----------



## mebbradley

PFFoppa21 said:


> If you all can stand the extreme cheesiness of the story I'm about to tell ...
> 
> No I don't think any of you are silly for planning your college program this far ahead.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and I can't wait to work alongside you one day for Disney!



Woo Hoo  Someone from DE


----------



## BabyPiglet

PFFoppa21 said:


> For some reason, while on vacation with my family, it occurred to me "holy cow... there are people, regular people who get to WORK here... "


 At one time when I was about 9 my mom was thinking about getting a job as an accountant in one of Disney's financial departments, and I actually asked her how much it would cost her. I totally thought she would need to pay to be able to work at Disney. I had that same 'holy cow' moments when she told me someone would PAY her to spend time at Disney. 

Anyway, I've been wanting to do the CP for years. I started seriously planning it earlier this year in about March. Anyway, I'm about to finally get to apply for FA 2010 in January, and I can't tell you how ecstatic I am. 

Your time will come sooner than you know.


----------



## wdwislife

PFFoppa21 said:


> If you all can stand the extreme cheesiness of the story I'm about to tell ...
> 
> No I don't think any of you are silly for planning your college program this far ahead.
> 
> I went to Disney World when I was 10 or 11.  I don't remember my exact age, but I know that I was still a few years before high school.  (I'm 22 now so it's been some time.)
> 
> For some reason, while on vacation with my family, it occurred to me "holy cow... there are people, regular people who get to WORK here... "
> 
> When I got home, without my parents' knowledge, I logged onto my new email account and wrote an email to a Disney Resume email.  With a subject line along the lines of "PLEASE DON'T DELETE THIS! IT'S NOT A RESUME BUT...", I wrote to Disney explaining my love of everything they valued and the impact that Disney World had on me.
> 
> And they replied.
> 
> "Dear Steve, we appreciate your interest in working for Disney.  We hope that as your progress through high school and college, you'll keep us in focus and eventually apply for the Disney College Program..."
> 
> And that was it for me.
> 
> Like I said, I'm 22 now and it's been a while chasing this dream.  Needless to say, I could have jumped over a few buildings when I found out I was accepted for a CP (I did Spring Advantage of 2007).  And I am just as excited, knowing I am returning to be a Professional Intern this coming spring.
> 
> So know, from one crazy pre-planner to all of you, you are not crazy and there is nothing wrong with looking forward.  After all, we look forward in order to "keep moving forward" and Walt himself would have told you all that.
> 
> Best of luck to all of you and I can't wait to work alongside you one day for Disney!



Great story! 
I had a similar kind realization about a year ago, when I began getting myself pumped up for my trip to WDW this february.
I was just a freshman in high school, and it began to really dawn on me how much I love the world, and how much it is a part of me. As a young kid WDW is just that cool magical place your parents take you once-in-a-while, but as you become a young adult who is self-aware, you can really connect with things on a deeper level and identify what really interests you, and I was able to do that with disney.
I immediately remembered the college program (my family had chatted with a girl in merchandise about the program 2 years ago on our last trip) and looked it up online. For about 2 months after that I would read the site practically everyday!
Since then I've managed to surpress my excitement a bit, and keep it to more of a "back of my head" type thing, but the thought of working at the happiest place on earth still gets me so pumped!
2013 here I come!
Can't wait for expanded fantasyland, and excuse me for the long post


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> Great story!
> I had a similar kind realization about a year ago, when I began getting myself pumped up for my trip to WDW this february.
> I was just a freshman in high school, and it began to really dawn on me how much I love the world, and how much it is a part of me. As a young kid WDW is just that cool magical place your parents take you once-in-a-while, but as you become a young adult who is self-aware, you can really connect with things on a deeper level and identify what really interests you, and I was able to do that with disney.
> I immediately remembered the college program (my family had chatted with a girl in merchandise about the program 2 years ago on our last trip) and looked it up online. For about 2 months after that I would read the site practically everyday!
> Since then I've managed to surpress my excitement a bit, and keep it to more of a "back of my head" type thing, but the thought of working at the happiest place on earth still gets me so pumped!
> 2013 here I come!
> Can't wait for expanded fantasyland, and excuse me for the long post



Something very similiar happened to me. I went wdw this past summer, and it really got me thinking about how much I love the place and that I could see myself being really happy working there... and I did a little research and found the collage program. I think doing the collage program will give me more of an idea if I want to pursue a carrer at disney. 

Same about fantasyland and trying to keep it out of the forefront of my mind.


----------



## wdwislife

just giving this thread a nice little BUMP!


----------



## ipodluvr287

You guys aren't crazy. I'm currently a freshman in high school and have already started planning. Haha  Think about it this way, we'll be ahead of everybody else applying when the time comes. I don't graduate high school till 2013 so I was thinking maybe do it sometime in 2014.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> You guys aren't crazy. I'm currently a freshman in high school and have already started planning. Haha  Think about it this way, we'll be ahead of everybody else applying when the time comes. I don't graduate high school till 2013 so I was thinking maybe do it sometime in 2014.



I love how we've all got everything planned  Oh about your alice/wendy questions they tend to have rounder faces from what I've heard on dis and pretty similiar facial characteristics to princesses (breoilz talked about princesses facial characteristics on one of the threads, that last part is my personal conclusion after looking at pics of alice/wendy face characters so I could be wrong) hth, even though you might already know it


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I love how we've all got everything planned  Oh about your alice/wendy questions they tend to have rounder faces from what I've heard on dis and pretty similiar facial characteristics to princesses (breoilz talked about princesses facial characteristics on one of the threads, that last part is my personal conclusion after looking at pics of alice/wendy face characters so I could be wrong) hth, even though you might already know it



Haha. I know. I think planning it is fun even though its awhile away  I've noticed that too, but then again I see some of the Alice/Wendy's with more pointier features. Its kind of a variation for all face characters I notice. They all have kind of a general look, but they have variations. I think height plays into it a lot. If you're the right height and you look similar to the general look for that character, then you're in as long as you can pass the dance/animation parts of auditions. Anyone else on this board thinking of auditioning for character performer when its time for your CP?


----------



## ipodluvr287

By the way, I also have to say I can't wait for the Fantasyland Expansion. It looks amazing!  By the time our CP's roll around, they should be finished/close to finished.


----------



## wdwislife

I'm definitely interested in Entertainment! I'm really into performing at home and I hope, when the time comes, I can get to an audition! They don't have any in my immediate area, but I'd be willing to drive.  
I'm at a good princess height, so I hope that's in my future.
I'll probably have Attractions as my 2nd choice, because CM's for rides like Jungle Cruise, Great Movie Ride and Kilimanjaro Safari still have to perform. My friend, who's an aspiring actor, was the driver for safari last year on his CP, and he raves about it all the time!

The fantasyland expansion should be AMAZING! It's going to be so cool to work there when it's a reality!

haha. Listen to us going on about the plans we have for 3+ years from now!
Well, when it's time we'll be SO prepared!


----------



## yellowlabforever

I plan on doing it the spring of 2012. Long ways away, when I'm a Sophomore in college! I really want to try entertainment and go through the audition process. I'm about 5'3, but I'm not very sure of my height. Could be more, could be less, not sure. But I have 10 years of dance experience (I had to quit becuase of band)

My second choice is a toss-up between attractions and concierge. Because I have always wanted to be an attractions person (my prime choice would be Ellen's Energy Adventure, second would be TSM). And concierge just sounds fun.


----------



## ipodluvr287

yellowlabforever said:


> I plan on doing it the spring of 2012. Long ways away, when I'm a Sophomore in college! I really want to try entertainment and go through the audition process. I'm about 5'3, but I'm not very sure of my height. Could be more, could be less, not sure. But I have 10 years of dance experience (I had to quit becuase of band)
> 
> My second choice is a toss-up between attractions and concierge. Because I have always wanted to be an attractions person (my prime choice would be Ellen's Energy Adventure, second would be TSM). And concierge just sounds fun.



For height, they probably won't measure you at 5'3, they'll measure you either up or down an inch because of need in those heights. Most people are never measured at their actual height by Disney from what I read on these boards. You're dance experience will definitely help with the dance part of the audition. If you're good enough, they could pull you to be a parade dancer.


----------



## r1009t

Entertainment is def. my first choice but I'm 5'8 and want to do face so we'll see how that works out. My second choice is costuming/wardrobe I really like clothes and I really like organizing so I feel like that would be a good fit for me.
Fall '13 will be my first semester of my sophmore year in college.


----------



## ipodluvr287

I think if I didn't get character performer I would have attractions as my second choice and merchandise as my third. I might possibly put character attendant in one of those places also. Attractions looks fun and I would love to do the new Little Mermaid ride once its finished. I love Ariel  Merchandise looks fun too because you're always moving around from store to store, so I would never be bored in one place. Character attendant would be fun cuz you can watch the kids get to meet the charcters.  Its also easy to pick up extra shifts in those roles. Also, I wouild definitely LOVE to work in the Magic Kingdom as that is my favorite park.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Entertainment is def. my first choice but I'm 5'8 and want to do face so we'll see how that works out. My second choice is costuming/wardrobe I really like clothes and I really like organizing so I feel like that would be a good fit for me.
> Fall '13 will be my first semester of my sophmore year in college.



At 5'8 depending on how they measure you, you could definitely be in the running for Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> At 5'8 depending on how they measure you, you could definitely be in the running for Princess Aurora (Sleeping Beauty)



Yeah but they would still need to measure me down 1.2 inches which is a pretty considerable stretch I think. But who knows? I was hoping to audition before it's actually time for me to do my program so I could gauge if I could actually get a character role. A lot of it depends on what they need, it sounds like.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Yeah but they would still need to measure me down 1.2 inches which is a pretty considerable stretch I think. But who knows? I was hoping to audition before it's actually time for me to do my program so I could gauge if I could actually get a character role. A lot of it depends on what they need, it sounds like.



They would only need to measure you down an inch which is pretty common. Most people get measured down about an inch. Yes, a lot is about need. By the time our CP's come around they'll probably have more of a need for princesses and fairies because of the Fantasyland expansion. A lot of the princesses and fairies are getting their own meet and greet area which they are supposed to be at all day. That makes a need for more people to work those shifts. This includes Aurora, she's getting her own meet and greet.  Once you're old enough to audition (18) you could try it just to see what its like and if they accept you, just decline it. Then you'll be fully prepared for the CP audition.


----------



## wdwislife

Ooh, I would like to do a "trial" audition as well, but it probably won't be convenient since they're all pretty far away. 
I'm a little under 5'6", which opens up opportunities for Ariel, Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora and maybe Belle. Plus a whole bunch of non-face. 
Kind of wish I was mouse height sometimes because I love mickey and minnie! haha.

Oh, and I think for face that 5'8" in in the range for some villains, like Maleficent.


----------



## r1009t

This may not be the right thread to ask this on, because it's a pretty random question but, has anyone heard of someone who was able to do the cp their sophmore year and still graduate on time? I was wondering because some schools don't accept the credits from the classes you take when doing the cp.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Ooh, I would like to do a "trial" audition as well, but it probably won't be convenient since they're all pretty far away.
> I'm a little under 5'6", which opens up opportunities for Ariel, Snow White, Cinderella, Aurora and maybe Belle. Plus a whole bunch of non-face.
> Kind of wish I was mouse height sometimes because I love mickey and minnie! haha.
> 
> Oh, and I think for face that 5'8" in in the range for some villains, like Maleficent.



Yep, you have a lot of face oppurtunities. The only thing that's bad about your height is its pretty common and there's some serious competition for fur characters. I think Maleficent, Evil queen, Cruella, etc. start around 5'10 and go up. I'm mouse height  Kinda random question here, but What park would you guys like to work at? I'd definitely wanna work at the Magic Kingdom


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> This may not be the right thread to ask this on, because it's a pretty random question but, has anyone heard of someone who was able to do the cp their sophmore year and still graduate on time? I was wondering because some schools don't accept the credits from the classes you take when doing the cp.



To do it and graduate on time you'd have to already have some AP credits from high school.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Yep, you have a lot of face oppurtunities. The only thing that's bad about your height is its pretty common and there's some serious competition for fur characters. I think Maleficent, Evil queen, Cruella, etc. start around 5'10 and go up. I'm mouse height  Kinda random question here, but What park would you guys like to work at? I'd definitely wanna work at the Magic Kingdom



Definitly Magic Kingdom, specifically Fantasyland. Anyone know Belle's height limit? I think it starts at 5'4, but wheras snow white and cinderella's end at 5'6(I think) does hers end at 5'7?


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Definitly Magic Kingdom, specifically Fantasyland. Anyone know Belle's height limit? I think it starts at 5'4, but wheras snow white and cinderella's end at 5'6(I think) does hers end at 5'7?



I think she may end about 5'6. I think you're right about her starting at 5'4. I believe the only one that ends at 5'7 is Aurora and maybe Ariel that greets in her human form. The mermaid form is typically shorter.


----------



## mebbradley

ipodluvr287 said:


> To do it and graduate on time you'd have to already have some AP credits from high school.




I actually will graduate in 4.5 years. I transfered from another college after my freshman semester. I've taken 18-21 credits last semester and this semester as well. I could graduate on time if I did not do the program, but I'm planing on doing the program, of course!


----------



## mebbradley

I would love to become friends with a character. I'm 5'10, right now. And hopefully I'll grow some more as well. The chances of me getting measured down far enough to be a princess is slim to say the least. I'd have to lose like 3 inches. 

I think my dream= tigger. I'm so hyper, i bounce anyway  My cousin actually was accepted for the program for fur when he did it and became friends with Tigger, so i'd love to follow his footsteps.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I have to wait about a year to do the program- I'm in college now, but I want to graduate on time so I plan on doing the program the semester after I graduate 

I'm also an Entertainment hopeful. Being friends with Snow White is my dream. ( I was measured 5'5" by Disney so that's pretty darn perfect!) I've actually already been to some auditions for Character Performers for seasonal roles and passed the audition- but as a lot of you may know- they really don't have room to hire people for seasonal positions. Sooo I will probably have to wait til the CP.


----------



## ipodluvr287

mebbradley said:


> I would love to become friends with a character. I'm 5'10, right now. And hopefully I'll grow some more as well. The chances of me getting measured down far enough to be a princess is slim to say the least. I'd have to lose like 3 inches.
> 
> I think my dream= tigger. I'm so hyper, i bounce anyway  My cousin actually was accepted for the program for fur when he did it and became friends with Tigger, so i'd love to follow his footsteps.



I think you're in the right height range for Tigger. That would be awesome if you could be friends with Tigger.  If you wanted to do face, you might have some oppurtunities with the villians.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I have to wait about a year to do the program- I'm in college now, but I want to graduate on time so I plan on doing the program the semester after I graduate
> 
> I'm also an Entertainment hopeful. Being friends with Snow White is my dream. ( I was measured 5'5" by Disney so that's pretty darn perfect!) I've actually already been to some auditions for Character Performers for seasonal roles and passed the audition- but as a lot of you may know- they really don't have room to hire people for seasonal positions. Sooo I will probably have to wait til the CP.



Wow. 5'5 is perfect  Its good that you've already been to the audition and know what its like  If you passed then, you'll probably pass again for the CP.


----------



## wdwislife

ipodluvr287 said:


> Kinda random question here, but What park would you guys like to work at? I'd definitely wanna work at the Magic Kingdom



I'd LOVE magic kingdom! Doing face there would be so cool, but so would any position there because the atmosphere is just so wonderful 
But I'd be happy be in the other parks if I was performing in one of the shows or parades, because that's an aspiration of mine too.



bellaDisneydncr said:


> I've actually already been to some auditions for Character Performers for seasonal roles and passed the audition- but as a lot of you may know- they really don't have room to hire people for seasonal positions. Sooo I will probably have to wait til the CP.



Wow! Congrats on passing the audition! Disney is crazy with their casting, like sometimes you would get hired but other times you wouldn't. 
What was the audition like?


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> I'd LOVE magic kingdom! Doing face there would be so cool, but so would any position there because the atmosphere is just so wonderful
> But I'd be happy be in the other parks if I was performing in one of the shows or parades, because that's an aspiration of mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. If I got Magic Kingdom, I would love to do Fantasyland. That's always been my favorite land since I was little  I'd love to be in a parade too. I heard regular cast members can't really be in the shows because they are all equity actors. That kinda sucks but oh well. I know that Mickey and Minnie in Dream Along With Mickey aren't equity though. I could have a shot at that though since I'm mouse height, but I'd really love to do face


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Wow. 5'5 is perfect  Its good that you've already been to the audition and know what its like  If you passed then, you'll probably pass again for the CP.



Thanks! That's what I'm hoping for! lol 



wdwislife said:


> Wow! Congrats on passing the audition! Disney is crazy with their casting, like sometimes you would get hired but other times you wouldn't.
> What was the audition like?



Thanks- And yeah, they really are crazy with casting. It's so competitive and plus- you may never know what they are looking for.

The audition was most definitely the most fun audition I have ever been to. While you're in the room performing, it isn't stressful at all (well maybe a little lol) They make it so fun and so happy. You know, you never think it would be like that, but then you get to the audition and you're like "yeah! it should be like this- it's Disney!" haha



ipodluvr287 said:


> Kinda random question here, but What park would you guys like to work at? I'd definitely wanna work at the Magic Kingdom



Magic Kingdom for sure. Number 1 pick. Anywhere and everywhere in that park lol it's going to be AMAZING once the expansion is done. But I'd also love Epcot for Entertainment. Being friends with a character in World Showcase would be totally awesome.


----------



## r1009t

Thanks for sharing your college credit experiances  Anyone hear of someone who was able to do the program their sophomore year and graduate on time due to ap credit? (For anyone who doesn't know  advance placement classes make you eligible for college credit depending how you do on your ap exam)


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Thanks for sharing your college credit experiances  Anyone hear of someone who was able to do the program their sophomore year and graduate on time due to ap credit? (For anyone who doesn't know  advance placement classes make you eligible for college credit depending how you do on your ap exam)



I've seen about 2 people on here who've said they did it. If you had enough AP credits from high school its possible. I think you need at least 1 in math, 1 in lit, 1 in a type of social studies, and 1 in science to be able to graduate college on time and still do the program.


----------



## ipodluvr287

[/QUOTE]Magic Kingdom for sure. Number 1 pick. Anywhere and everywhere in that park lol it's going to be AMAZING once the expansion is done. But I'd also love Epcot for Entertainment. Being friends with a character in World Showcase would be totally awesome.[/QUOTE]

Epcot would be cool too. The World Showcse is so pretty  I've seen Snow White in Germany before


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I've seen about 2 people on here who've said they did it. If you had enough AP credits from high school its possible. I think you need at least 1 in math, 1 in lit, 1 in a type of social studies, and 1 in science to be able to graduate college on time and still do the program.



I have everything but the science  oh well maybe I could take classes over the summer or something. I agree it would be amazing  to work anywhere in the park!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I have everything but the science  oh well maybe I could take classes over the summer or something. I agree it would be amazing  to work anywhere in the park!



Most people at my school get it when they're seniors. You could try doing that unless you're already a senior.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> I have everything but the science  oh well maybe I could take classes over the summer or something. I agree it would be amazing  to work anywhere in the park!



I think it depends, too, on what classes your college requires you to take. Where I go to school (West Virginia University), we are required to take TONS of general classes. It's insane. I highly doubt anyone at my school could go and still graduate on time. But if your school doesn't require as many, and you have some AP credits, it's possible. Your best bet would be to look into what courses your prospective college requires and figure out where your AP credit fills in. Then you can probably tell by what's left over if it would be possible to do the program and still graduate on time.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Most people at my school get it when they're seniors. You could try doing that unless you're already a senior.



Get an ap science credit? That definitly won't happen for me, I'm not a science person. 

Belladisneydncer- Thanks for your advice! I think it would work out with one of my prospective colleges. I definitly think you'll get a character performer!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Looking at the colleges is a good idea  Then you can kind of get an idea about which college you could do it at. Even if you couldn't graduate on time, you could still do the CP after you graduate. Just apply while you're still a student.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Belladisneydncer- Thanks for your advice! I think it would work out with one of my prospective colleges. I definitly think you'll get a character performer!



Thank you!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

r1009t said:


> This may not be the right thread to ask this on, because it's a pretty random question but, has anyone heard of someone who was able to do the cp their sophmore year and still graduate on time? I was wondering because some schools don't accept the credits from the classes you take when doing the cp.



I'm answering this super late but that's my plan, actually! I did bring in quite a few AP/dual-credits from high school, which is definitely a big help.

So the plan is as follows: Fall Advantage CP sophomore year, study abroad junior year, and go back to Disney in some capacity after I graduate (CP, PI, whatever). 

But yeah... check out my blog for more info about how successfully that goes and a little bit of Entertainment info.


----------



## r1009t

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I'm answering this super late but that's my plan, actually! I did bring in quite a few AP/dual-credits from high school, which is definitely a big help.
> 
> So the plan is as follows: Fall Advantage CP sophomore year, study abroad junior year, and go back to Disney in some capacity after I graduate (CP, PI, whatever).
> 
> But yeah... check out my blog for more info about how successfully that goes and a little bit of Entertainment info.




Thanks, I will definitly! On anathor note I just realized that there will be at least two new disney princess who will probably be face characters when our time rolls around... 

On a kinda unrelated note, who/how/when does disney create new face characters, sorry that's kind of random, just curious.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Thanks, I will definitly! On anathor note I just realized that there will be at least two new disney princess who will probably be face characters when our time rolls around...
> 
> On a kinda unrelated note, who/how/when does disney create new face characters, sorry that's kind of random, just curious.



Two? I know of Rapunzel but hadn't heard of another... fill me in! lol

And do you mean when do they decide they're going to be in the parks? I know that they started looking for performers to play Princess Tiana at least a few months before the movie premiered. She's a landmark character, so I'm sure they were absolutely driven to get her into the parks. People were very excited to meet this new princess. It all probably depends on how much buzz is going on around the new character.


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Two? I know of Rapunzel but hadn't heard of another... fill me in! lol
> 
> And do you mean when do they decide they're going to be in the parks? I know that they started looking for performers to play Princess Tiana at least a few months before the movie premiered. She's a landmark character, so I'm sure they were absolutely driven to get her into the parks. People were very excited to meet this new princess. It all probably depends on how much buzz is going on around the new character.



The Bear and the Bow one I can't think of her name...I'm pretty sure she's going to be the first Pixar fairytale and voiced by Resse Witherspoon. She's a scottish princess btw.

Yes, and I guess I'm just interested in how casting brings the character alive so to speak (the pixie dust ), from costume design to mannerisms.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> The Bear and the Bow one I can't think of her name...I'm pretty sure she's going to be the first Pixar fairytale and voiced by Resse Witherspoon. She's a scottish princess btw.
> 
> Yes, and I guess I'm just interested in how casting brings the character alive so to speak (the pixie dust ), from costume design to mannerisms.



oh I did hear about that one! Well that's exciting! lol 

I'd be very interested in learning how that works, too. I bet they work a lot with some of the original animators.

*just looked it up- her name is Merida (at least according to wikipedia lol)


----------



## ipodluvr287

[/QUOTE]Yes, and I guess I'm just interested in how casting brings the character alive so to speak (the pixie dust ), from costume design to mannerisms.[/QUOTE]

Back when they had just finished the fairies I read somewhere that its a long process. They do meet with a few animators and they bring in costume designers and buyers, wig makers, cosmetologists, etc. It took almost a year to finish all the prototypes for all the fairies. I'm trying to find where I saw that, but I can't.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Cool thread!

I'm a junior in high school right now, but I'd love to do the CP when I get to college. I'm hoping to either work attractions, or merchandising. I would be happy with any park. I'd also love to be Alice or Wendy, does anybody know the height requirements? I'm 5'3 and I'm not sure I'll get much taller. 

Very excited to get to college and get started!


----------



## ipodluvr287

::Snow_White:: said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> I'm a junior in high school right now, but I'd love to do the CP when I get to college. I'm hoping to either work attractions, or merchandising. I would be happy with any park. I'd also love to be Alice or Wendy, does anybody know the height requirements? I'm 5'3 and I'm not sure I'll get much taller.
> 
> Very excited to get to college and get started!



Welcome!  I also want to audition for Alice and Wendy! The heigt ranges for them are 5'0 to 5'2 I believe. If you're 5'3 Disney could definitely measure you down an inch because they do that all the time


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

::Snow_White:: said:


> Cool thread!
> 
> I'm a junior in high school right now, but I'd love to do the CP when I get to college. I'm hoping to either work attractions, or merchandising. I would be happy with any park. I'd also love to be Alice or Wendy, does anybody know the height requirements? I'm 5'3 and I'm not sure I'll get much taller.
> 
> Very excited to get to college and get started!





We're glad to have you! I think you're in a pretty good height for those two girls. Disney does measure a little shorter than you think you are or what your doctor says- why is that? I have no clue  Just think short when you get measured  it may sound silly- but it works.


----------



## Ajaz

So I've read through this thread, and since it pretty much applies to me, I decided to go ahead and post.

I'm Amy, and I'm a senior in high school. I've pretty much decided to do the CP sometime during my sophomore year, which would be either Fall 2011 or Spring 2012. I'm planning on majoring in education, at University of Texas, Texas A&M University, or Baylor University. I'm still not sure where I'm going next year, haha. Leaning towards A&M, but it could change.

I first heard of the College Program about a year ago, but thought nothing of it until about two months ago, when my friends and I were joking about moving to Disney World to escape all the stress of senior year. I remembered the CP, and went home that day and researched pretty much everything I could about it. And now I'm obsessed. 

Like pretty much everyone else, I would love to do entertainment. While I don't have a ton of experience with theatre, I've been dancing for thirteen years, and I'm planning on continuing with dance in college. I've got experience with pretty much every style of dance, minus ballroom.

I'm 5'10", possibly a little taller, but not much. Not the best height range to be in, but I'm hopeful. My dream would be to do a parade or show, but I'm very aware that that's pretty much next to impossible for a CP.

Well, that's pretty much it. Sorry it was so long, I just love Disney and wish I could do the program already!


----------



## r1009t

Yes, and I guess I'm just interested in how casting brings the character alive so to speak (the pixie dust ), from costume design to mannerisms.[/QUOTE]

Back when they had just finished the fairies I read somewhere that its a long process. They do meet with a few animators and they bring in costume designers and buyers, wig makers, cosmetologists, etc. It took almost a year to finish all the prototypes for all the fairies. I'm trying to find where I saw that, but I can't. [/QUOTE]

If you ever find it post the link, I'm very intrested.

Welcome ajaz and snow white!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> Like pretty much everyone else, I would love to do entertainment. While I don't have a ton of experience with theatre, I've been dancing for thirteen years, and I'm planning on continuing with dance in college. I've got experience with pretty much every style of dance, minus ballroom.
> 
> I'm 5'10", possibly a little taller, but not much. Not the best height range to be in, but I'm hopeful. My dream would be to do a parade or show, but I'm very aware that that's pretty much next to impossible for a CP.
> 
> Well, that's pretty much it. Sorry it was so long, I just love Disney and wish I could do the program already!



First off: 

Welcome to the thread and to the madness that is a Disney obsession 

I think even though you're taller you could still have a good shot at a dancer position. I don't know if they're strict on heights for that or not. (Someone else may know better on another thread...) But if you have experience, you're definitely on the right track. It's not impossible for a CP to be a dancer in shows or parades. I had a friend who just completed the program. She's a great dancer and she started out in Fur Characters, then was trained for the Christmas parade as a dancer. So it's definitely not impossible! And your height is good for some of the fur characters. Maybe even Maleficent, too- but don't quote me! So I think you have a pretty good shot at entertainment!

See- mine was long, too. lol we don't mind here.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

I graduate high school in 2011  so I am hoping to start in Spring 2012. I don't want to do Fall because I don't like having to work on Christmas.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> So I've read through this thread, and since it pretty much applies to me, I decided to go ahead and post.
> 
> I'm Amy, and I'm a senior in high school. I've pretty much decided to do the CP sometime during my sophomore year, which would be either Fall 2011 or Spring 2012. I'm planning on majoring in education, at University of Texas, Texas A&M University, or Baylor University. I'm still not sure where I'm going next year, haha. Leaning towards A&M, but it could change.
> 
> I first heard of the College Program about a year ago, but thought nothing of it until about two months ago, when my friends and I were joking about moving to Disney World to escape all the stress of senior year. I remembered the CP, and went home that day and researched pretty much everything I could about it. And now I'm obsessed.
> 
> Like pretty much everyone else, I would love to do entertainment. While I don't have a ton of experience with theatre, I've been dancing for thirteen years, and I'm planning on continuing with dance in college. I've got experience with pretty much every style of dance, minus ballroom.
> 
> I'm 5'10", possibly a little taller, but not much. Not the best height range to be in, but I'm hopeful. My dream would be to do a parade or show, but I'm very aware that that's pretty much next to impossible for a CP.
> 
> Well, that's pretty much it. Sorry it was so long, I just love Disney and wish I could do the program already!



WELCOME! 

In dancers, height doesn't matter as much. It only matters a little bit. You could definitely have a shot at a dancer.  I have read of CP's that were trained. Its not impossible.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> First off:
> 
> Welcome to the thread and to the madness that is a Disney obsession
> 
> I think even though you're taller you could still have a good shot at a dancer position. I don't know if they're strict on heights for that or not. (Someone else may know better on another thread...) But if you have experience, you're definitely on the right track. It's not impossible for a CP to be a dancer in shows or parades. I had a friend who just completed the program. She's a great dancer and she started out in Fur Characters, then was trained for the Christmas parade as a dancer. So it's definitely not impossible! And your height is good for some of the fur characters. Maybe even Maleficent, too- but don't quote me! So I think you have a pretty good shot at entertainment!
> 
> See- mine was long, too. lol we don't mind here.




You're right. She does have a good height for the villians. Maybe not Maleficent (She's around 6'0 I believe), but possibly the Evil queen  or Cruella. I've read that Goofy maybe getting a bit shorter soon (around 5'10, right now hes about 6'0), so maybe when her CP rolls around she could be "friends" with him.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Hollywoodhaha said:


> I graduate high school in 2011  so I am hoping to start in Spring 2012. I don't want to do Fall because I don't like having to work on Christmas.



 
Hi! Welcome to our board. Glad you're interested in the CP.


----------



## mebbradley

Ajaz said:


> )
> 
> I'm 5'10", possibly a little taller, but not much. Not the best height range to be in, but I'm hopeful. My dream would be to do a parade or show, but I'm very aware that that's pretty much next to impossible for a CP.
> 
> Well, that's pretty much it. Sorry it was so long, I just love Disney and wish I could do the program already!



YAY Tall People! (I'm 5'9.5") 
 and I'm not done growing. My doctor says I've got a few more inches he thinks .


----------



## wdwislife

welcome new posters! we're so glad to have you here!


Our CP's may be far away, but our love for disney stretches far beyond our years!

I'm going to WDW in 31 days and, let me tell you, I'M SO EXCITED! 
Whenever I see a CP I'll ask them all about their experience, and whenever I see a character or parade performer I'll imagine myself in their place!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> welcome new posters! we're so glad to have you here!
> 
> 
> Our CP's may be far away, but our love for disney stretches far beyond our years!
> 
> I'm going to WDW in 31 days and, let me tell you, I'M SO EXCITED!
> Whenever I see a CP I'll ask them all about their experience, and whenever I see a character or parade performer I'll imagine myself in their place!



Haha  I'm going in September and December, so I can't wait! Those trips may be a ways away, but I don't care! Haha


----------



## Ajaz

Thanks to everyone that welcomed me! 



ipodluvr287 said:


> You're right. She does have a good height for the villians. Maybe not Maleficent (She's around 6'0 I believe), but possibly the Evil queen  or Cruella. I've read that Goofy maybe getting a bit shorter soon (around 5'10, right now hes about 6'0), so maybe when her CP rolls around she could be "friends" with him.



I would LOVE to be "friends" with Goofy. Although Donald is my favorite character, that's clearly never going to happen, unless Donald magically grows a foot, hahaha. And being an evil character would be super fun, as well.



mebbradley said:


> YAY Tall People! (I'm 5'9.5")
> and I'm not done growing. My doctor says I've got a few more inches he thinks .



Yay! I love being tall, but it does have it's downsides. I'm pretty sure I'm through growing, but it's not impossible; I've got several relatives over 6'5" so you never know...



wdwislife said:


> I'm going to WDW in 31 days and, let me tell you, I'M SO EXCITED!
> Whenever I see a CP I'll ask them all about their experience, and whenever I see a character or parade performer I'll imagine myself in their place!



Have fun on your trip! I've only been to WDW twice, in second grade, and then again two years ago, but both times have been amazing. Let us know all about it! Have you been before?


----------



## r1009t

Sadly, I have no future trip planned for the moment.  However I can't say I feel like I'm missing out on anything because I just went this past summer, and had numerous trips as a kid. BUT, my family recently joined the vacation club, so there might be a trip sometime on the horizon... but until then I'll just have to follow yours. So keep us updated!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I wish my trips were sooner, but I have to wait until September for my 1st one. Then, I'm going again in December.  Oh well, they say waiting is worth it. I haven't been to Disney World since 2000 though.


----------



## mebbradley

I have to wait until approximately October (assuming that I get accepted into the CP and can audition)


----------



## Joanna71985

wdwislife said:


> I'm going to WDW in 31 days and, let me tell you, I'M SO EXCITED!
> Whenever I see a CP I'll ask them all about their experience, and whenever I see a character or parade performer I'll imagine myself in their place!



If I see you at the Studios, I'd be happy to talk to you.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Joanna71985 said:


> If I see you at the Studios, I'd be happy to talk to you.


What part of DHS do you work in?

EDIT: I just read it in your sig. Wow. I'm a loser. lol


----------



## ipodluvr287

Do any of you guys want to work for Disney after college? I kind of want too


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do any of you guys want to work for Disney after college? I kind of want too



That's my goal  I plan on changing to Full time as soon as possible. I'd love to work my way through the ranks.


----------



## r1009t

Yes! Although I think I would do as a kind of year off before starting graduate school. But who knows? I might like it so much I might want to stay there.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> That's my goal  I plan on changing to Full time as soon as possible. I'd love to work my way through the ranks.



Same here. One day when I finish college I would like to work may way up the ranks in the entertainment department at WDW. I would like to work my way up to a management position or something of that sort. I would want to do a PI in entertainment after college.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Yes! Although I think I would do as a kind of year off before starting graduate school. But who knows? I might like it so much I might want to stay there.



What degree are you trying to get that you would need grad school for?


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do any of you guys want to work for Disney after college? I kind of want too



You know, I'm not really sure yet. I think it would be AWESOME to work for Disney permanently, but since I'm going to major in education (or at least that's the plan...) I'll probably end up back in Texas, teaching. Which is fine, because I love working with kids.


----------



## mebbradley

Ajaz said:


> You know, I'm not really sure yet. I think it would be AWESOME to work for Disney permanently, but since I'm going to major in education (or at least that's the plan...) I'll probably end up back in Texas, teaching. Which is fine, because I love working with kids.



Same here. I'm an elementary Education major, so I'll end up back here after the program to teach.

But my plan right now is to go seasonal  and just work each and every summer


----------



## Ajaz

mebbradley said:


> Same here. I'm an elementary Education major, so I'll end up back here after the program to teach.
> 
> But my plan right now is to go seasonal  and just work each and every summer



Seasonal sounds like a good idea. I hadn't really considered that, but it could be the perfect solution to staying with Disney, even when I have a "real" job.


----------



## ipodluvr287

I think I'm going to get a degree in high school education. I'll have that if Disney doesn't work out.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I'm going to have a degree in Acting.... sooo if Disney doesn't work out I guess I'll go to NYC or LA... or maybe back to Pittsburgh.. i don't really know what I'd do if WDW didn't work- I'm destined to have an unsure future lol


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> What degree are you trying to get that you would need grad school for?



Journalism. It's not something that I have to go to grad school for, but it's important to me and my parents. I'm also thinking about double majoring/minoring in pr. I still haven't really figured out how I'll be able to utilize my would-be degree with disney though... I was thinking maybe if I went more the pr route, there might be something. But considering how I want to work in entertainment and eventually casting... I have no idea what I want to do.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Journalism. It's not something that I have to go to grad school for, but it's important to me and my parents. I'm also thinking about double majoring/minoring in pr. I still haven't really figured out how I'll be able to utilize my would-be degree with disney though... I was thinking maybe if I went more the pr route, there might be something. But considering how I want to work in entertainment and eventually casting... I have no idea what I want to do.



Do you want to work in entertainment and casting at WDW? I have met people on here who have worked their way up in entertainment even though their college degree has nothing to do with it. As long as you can get in entertainment on a CP, then they give you different networking oppurtunites which helps you a lot with getting jobs at WDW after college. If you want to work at WDW, I would definitely say do the CP sometime during college, even if its the semester after you graduate.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you want to work in entertainment and casting at WDW? I have met people on here who have worked their way up in entertainment even though their college degree has nothing to do with it. As long as you can get in entertainment on a CP, then they give you different networking oppurtunites which helps you a lot with getting jobs at WDW after college. If you want to work at WDW, I would definitely say do the CP sometime during college, even if its the semester after you graduate.



Yup, although if I got a degree in pr I'd like to see what kind of career I could make out of that at Disney, but I'd have to say I'm more intrested in entertainment/casting. That's my plan


----------



## ipodluvr287

I would love to do entertainment and casting too. Maybe we'll be coworkers one day. Haha


----------



## Ajaz

So, I know we're all pretty much set on doing entertainment, and hopefully we'll all get it, but what are your backup roles if it doesn't work out?

I haven't really thought about it too much, but I think I'd like to do merchandise, or maybe attractions. Of course, I think I'd find a way to enjoy ANY job Disney gave me, but I'd certainly be happier with some roles over others (Housekeeping, for example, is one that I'm not sure I'd be great at ).


----------



## PrincessMegan

awesome to know im not the only one who has to wait so long! haha i thought i really was.


----------



## DisDancerina

I'm graduating in 2012 and am definitely looking forward to the CP Program!  I'm A LOT younger than the students in my grade, though; so I have to wait longer than most people. (I believe the age requirement is 18, no?)

Anyways, it's good to know that I'm not the only over-excited one!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> So, I know we're all pretty much set on doing entertainment, and hopefully we'll all get it, but what are your backup roles if it doesn't work out?



I would love to do Attractions or Photopass. I would love to be trained in a spieling attraction (Jungle Cruise/GMR) since that is my area of expertise 
I don't have a lot of experience with photography, but I've always been interested in it. And I heard once that they want people for photopass that they can train more than an already experienced photographer. The person who told me said that sometimes they get experienced photographers who want to do "their" style of photography and that doesn't always gel well with what WDW wants. (Just what I heard- not necessarily true. But it was from a CM) So those are my 2 backups.



DisDancerina said:


> I'm graduating in 2012 and am definitely looking forward to the CP Program!  I'm A LOT younger than the students in my grade, though; so I have to wait longer than most people. (I believe the age requirement is 18, no?)
> 
> Anyways, it's good to know that I'm not the only over-excited one!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> So, I know we're all pretty much set on doing entertainment, and hopefully we'll all get it, but what are your backup roles if it doesn't work out?
> 
> I haven't really thought about it too much, but I think I'd like to do merchandise, or maybe attractions. Of course, I think I'd find a way to enjoy ANY job Disney gave me, but I'd certainly be happier with some roles over others (Housekeeping, for example, is one that I'm not sure I'd be great at ).



If I didn't get entartainment my other choices are Character attendant, merchandise, attractions,full service food & beverage, and probably something I'm forgetting. Haha Those aren't in any specific order as I can't figure out what is my 1st, 2nd, etc. choices. I'd hate Housekeeping too. I hate cleaning my own house.


----------



## ipodluvr287

DisDancerina said:


> I'm graduating in 2012 and am definitely looking forward to the CP Program!  I'm A LOT younger than the students in my grade, though; so I have to wait longer than most people. (I believe the age requirement is 18, no?)
> 
> Anyways, it's good to know that I'm not the only over-excited one!



Welcome! You're only a grade ahead of me. I'm graduating in 2013.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I would love to do entertainment and casting too. Maybe we'll be coworkers one day. Haha



Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if we all ended up working at the mouse at the same time.  

My backup are costuming and character attendant and maybe merch? As you can tell I'm a little entertainment obssessed


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> If I didn't get entartainment my other choices are Character attendant, merchandise, attractions,full service food & beverage, and probably something I'm forgetting. Haha Those aren't in any specific order as I can't figure out what is my 1st, 2nd, etc. choices. I'd hate Housekeeping too. I hate cleaning my own house.



I forgot about Character Attendant! I think that sounds like a fun role too, and would probably be one of my backups. But yeah, I have no idea what order I'd put them in either. I'm glad I've got at least a year or two before anything becomes final. I'm pretty indecisive.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if we all ended up working at the mouse at the same time.
> 
> My backup are costuming and character attendant and maybe merch? As you can tell I'm a little entertainment obssessed



Haha  I know the feeling. Entertainment is my dream.  I've always loved the characters. I remember my first trip when I was 5. I loved meeting Ariel back then, as she is my favorite princess


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I forgot about Character Attendant! I think that sounds like a fun role too, and would probably be one of my backups. But yeah, I have no idea what order I'd put them in either. I'm glad I've got at least a year or two before anything becomes final. I'm pretty indecisive.



Its so hard to put them in order cuz they all sound exciting


----------



## mebbradley

ipodluvr287 said:


> Its so hard to put them in order cuz they all sound exciting



I know! I think my favorite 3 roles are Merchandise, Costuming (the shows/parade) and Character Attendant. 

But Entertainment would be my first choice of course


----------



## wdwislife

DisDancerina said:


> I'm graduating in 2012 and am definitely looking forward to the CP Program!  I'm A LOT younger than the students in my grade, though; so I have to wait longer than most people. (I believe the age requirement is 18, no?)
> 
> Anyways, it's good to know that I'm not the only over-excited one!



WELCOME! 

I love how much this thread has grown since i started it back in october!
keep the posts coming!  I'd really love to keep this thread going until our CP's are finally here!



Ajaz said:


> So, I know we're all pretty much set on doing entertainment, and hopefully we'll all get it, but what are your backup roles if it doesn't work out?
> 
> I haven't really thought about it too much, but I think I'd like to do merchandise, or maybe attractions. Of course, I think I'd find a way to enjoy ANY job Disney gave me, but I'd certainly be happier with some roles over others (Housekeeping, for example, is one that I'm not sure I'd be great at ).



If entertainment doesn't work i'd love: (in no particular order)

attractions
full service food
bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess
photopass photographer
merchandise

that list will definitely change from now to 2013 though, haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do any of you guys want to work for Disney after college? I kind of want too



Definitely yes! I knew I wanted to work FT at Disney since doing my first CP.



ipodluvr287 said:


> What part of DHS do you work in?
> 
> EDIT: I just read it in your sig. Wow. I'm a loser. lol



Aw, no you're not.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Thanks Joanna  Anyway, I remembered what other role I would want: Photopass Photographer. Even though I'm not a professional or anything I love to take pics and they turn out pretty well.  It sounds like a fun role.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> I love how much this thread has grown since i started it back in october!
> keep the posts coming!  I'd really love to keep this thread going until our CP's are finally here!



I'd love to keep it going too  I love this thread


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I'd love to keep it going too  I love this thread



Agreed! 

We have over 100 posts!


----------



## mebbradley

Yup! I have about one year 

I'm so excited.... and I have at least 8 months before I can apply. Boo.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Agreed!
> 
> We have over 100 posts!



I'm liking how this thread is going  Let's get even more posts 



mebbradley said:


> Yup! I have about one year
> 
> I'm so excited.... and I have at least 8 months before I can apply. Boo.



Good luck!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Do you guys think it would be better to do the cp in fall or spring? I just wonder.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you guys think it would be better to do the cp in fall or spring? I just wonder.



I've been debating this myself. I think I'd really like to do Fall, just because I love being at Disney during Christmas. BUT, my high school dance team (that my sister will be on when I plan to do the program) will be going to WDW during Spring 2012, so if I did that program, they would be there for a week with me.

Are you planning on doing advantage? I'm still not sure yet.


----------



## mebbradley

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you guys think it would be better to do the cp in fall or spring? Just wondering...





Ajaz said:


> I've been debating this myself. I think I'd really like to do Fall, just because I love being at Disney during Christmas. BUT, my high school dance team (that my sister will be on when I plan to do the program) will be going to WDW during Spring 2012, so if I did that program, they would be there for a week with me.
> 
> Are you planning on doing advantage? I'm still not sure yet.



SPRING 
I'm still debating Spring Advantage or Spring.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I've been debating this myself. I think I'd really like to do Fall, just because I love being at Disney during Christmas. BUT, my high school dance team (that my sister will be on when I plan to do the program) will be going to WDW during Spring 2012, so if I did that program, they would be there for a week with me.
> 
> Are you planning on doing advantage? I'm still not sure yet.



I think I would do Fall Advantage because I love Disney during the holidays. Plus you get more hours because you start in summer (very busy), you're there for Halloween (busy), Thanksgiving (busy), and Christmas (very busy). I might miss the holidays with my family, but I'd get over it. In spring the only major busy times you are there for are Spring Break and summer (if you do Spring Advantage). I just think Fall Advantage is a better choice.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I'm definitely doing Fall Advantage. Partly because I have to do it after I graduate- so the only time I could do it is in the fall. And partly because I would love to work summer, halloween, thanksgiving, and christmas. There are just so many changes in the parks at those times. You get to see all the decorations  And I don't think I would mind working on the holidays.


----------



## r1009t

I was planning on doing FA too! For all the above reasons mentioned, and if I happen to get into entertainment, there would be more of a likelihood that I could get trained in something like a parade, show, etc. if I had the right coloring code from my audition. (I forget the exact name of the coding system that they base your audition scores on, but I'm pretty sure for dance type things like parades you have to be in high yellow?)


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I was planning on doing FA too! For all the above reasons mentioned, and if I happen to get into entertainment, there would be more of a likelihood that I could get trained in something like a parade, show, etc. if I had the right coloring code from my audition. (I forget the exact name of the coding system that they base your audition scores on, but I'm pretty sure for dance type things like parades you have to be in high yellow?)



I'm pretty sure its yellow and red. I would also love to do a parade or show. Its true that during that season there is more of a chance as they have at least 5 different parades at Magic Kingdom and more at the other parks at that time. There is SpectroMagic, Celebrate a Dream Come True, Move it and Shake It Street Party, Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party parades. That's just at MK.


----------



## Joanna71985

ipodluvr287 said:


> Do you guys think it would be better to do the cp in fall or spring? I just wonder.



I definitely prefer Fall over Spring. I love being at WDW for the major holidays (plus, my birthday falls over the summer).



r1009t said:


> I was planning on doing FA too! For all the above reasons mentioned, and if I happen to get into entertainment, there would be more of a likelihood that I could get trained in something like a parade, show, etc. if I had the right coloring code from my audition. (I forget the exact name of the coding system that they base your audition scores on, but I'm pretty sure for dance type things like parades you have to be in high yellow?)



It ranges from blue to red (for both animation and dance). It all depends on the show/parade, and the role in the show/parade.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Joanna71985 said:


> I definitely prefer Fall over Spring. I love being at WDW for the major holidays (plus, my birthday falls over the summer).
> 
> 
> 
> It ranges from blue to red (for both animation and dance). It all depends on the show/parade, and the role in the show/parade.



My birthday is in summer too, July 28th to be exact. Another reason to do FA.


----------



## cinderella_girly

anyone waiting (and wishing) for 2014/ possibly 2015? I graduate highschool 2013. Highschool wont be done soon enough


----------



## ipodluvr287

cinderella_girly said:


> anyone waiting (and wishing) for 2014/ possibly 2015? I graduate highschool 2013. Highschool wont be done soon enough



That's what I'm hoping for! I graduate in 2013 also. Go freshmen! Haha


----------



## Ajaz

cinderella_girly said:


> anyone waiting (and wishing) for 2014/ possibly 2015? I graduate highschool 2013. Highschool wont be done soon enough



I don't think I'd be able to stand waiting that long! If I had known about the CP my freshman year, I don't know how I'd manage to stay sane. Haha, I've pretty much already gone crazy, obsessing over the program, and I've still got at least a year or two before I can go. 

Anyways, hi! Do you know what roles you're interested in?

Also, I know what you mean about high school not ending soon enough. The days seem to go by so slowly, but the years really do go by fast!


----------



## mebbradley

So. I had a nightmare last night about the college program. 
I was assigned to work at the Poly as a server but my trainer hated us and tried to make us fail. My roommates were all character attendants at the parks, and my trainer kept making us fail at our jobs. And we had to wear these cute dresses that kept getting shorter and knee socks with flip-flops.

Oh boy. that was horrible. and it made no sense in reality.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Hi everybody! I'm Angela, I'm 18 and a senior in my high school in Westchester, New York, and I've been dying to do the CP since I was in 8th grade. I've recently (well, as of yesterday lol) been accepted into SUNY Purchase, which is where I'm most likely going. I actually want to do the Spring 2012 program, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year, so I thought it would be really cool to meet people on this thread who want to do the CP then too! I'm interested in either Attractions or Hospitality


----------



## r1009t

Joanna71985 said:


> It ranges from blue to red (for both animation and dance). It all depends on the show/parade, and the role in the show/parade.



Thanks Johanna 

Welcome cinderellagirly and Angela!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I think I've decided on Fall Advantage 2015. That would be the first semester of my sophomore year in college. Wow, that's a long time away.


----------



## wdwislife

tinkerbelle22 said:


> Hi everybody! I'm Angela, I'm 18 and a senior in my high school in Westchester, New York, and I've been dying to do the CP since I was in 8th grade. I've recently (well, as of yesterday lol) been accepted into SUNY Purchase, which is where I'm most likely going. I actually want to do the Spring 2012 program, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year, so I thought it would be really cool to meet people on this thread who want to do the CP then too! I'm interested in either Attractions or Hospitality



westchester! i'm from there too!


----------



## wdwislife

Ajaz said:


> I've been debating this myself. I think I'd really like to do Fall, just because I love being at Disney during Christmas. BUT, my high school dance team (that my sister will be on when I plan to do the program) will be going to WDW during Spring 2012, so if I did that program, they would be there for a week with me.
> 
> Are you planning on doing advantage? I'm still not sure yet.



I'm definitely thinking Fall (most likely 2013, when I'll be a first semester sophomore) probably advantage but I'm not sure yet. 

I love disney at christmastime, even though I technically don't celebrate  and halloween is great too!
And my birthday is in January, so I would get to have my first disney birthday! I've never been able to go then because it's an awkward time.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> westchester! i'm from there too!



oh wow really? that's awesome!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I've been reading about the CP apartment complexes lately. Chatham Square sounds nice to me.  Which complex are you guys considering?


----------



## tinkerbelle22

ipodluvr287 said:


> I've been reading about the CP apartment complexes lately. Chatham Square sounds nice to me.  Which complex are you guys considering?



Same  From what I've heard about it, it looks and sounds really nice.


----------



## ipodluvr287

For some reason I just started thinking about when WDW's 50th Anniversary is. Its in 2021. I'll only be 25. I may get a chance to do a CP then if I still plan on going for a masters degree when I get to college. That would be awesome  That would be the most Magical Celebration on Earth.  This is a little random, I know.


----------



## ipodluvr287

tinkerbelle22 said:


> Same  From what I've heard about it, it looks and sounds really nice.



From what I've read, its more calm than Vista, but the rules aren't as strict as Patterson. That makes it even better


----------



## mebbradley

ipodluvr287 said:


> For some reason I just started thinking about when WDW's 50th Anniversary is. Its in 2021. I'll only be 25. I may get a chance to do a CP then if I still plan on going for a masters degree when I get to college. That would be awesome  That would be the most Magical Celebration on Earth.  This is a little random, I know.




I know! I'll be far out of school. Oh my lord. I'll be 31. 

I'm aiming to go seasonal after I do my CP, so that I can work at the parks during the summer since I will be a teacher during the year :] 
Maybe I'll be able to work that summer!


----------



## ipodluvr287

mebbradley said:


> I know! I'll be far out of school. Oh my lord. I'll be 31.
> 
> I'm aiming to go seasonal after I do my CP, so that I can work at the parks during the summer since I will be a teacher during the year :]
> Maybe I'll be able to work that summer!



Good plan!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> For some reason I just started thinking about when WDW's 50th Anniversary is. Its in 2021. I'll only be 25. I may get a chance to do a CP then if I still plan on going for a masters degree when I get to college. That would be awesome  That would be the most Magical Celebration on Earth.  This is a little random, I know.



oh goodness! I don't even want to think that far in advance lol I will be 30 *gasp*  But that would be an awesome time to be working for WDW. It's going to be a BIG celebration.


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> oh goodness! I don't even want to think that far in advance lol I will be 30 *gasp*  But that would be an awesome time to be working for WDW. It's going to be a BIG celebration.



I know. That's going to be huge, especially the actual anniversary, Oct. 1, 2021. I read that on Disneyland's actual bday there were thousands and thousands of people who camped out overnight just to be there. That's insane. Its a long way away, but its going to be AWESOME.


----------



## wdwislife

wow, that is far away, but to tell you the truth i've thought about it too. 
I'll be 27, not too old...hahah. If I'm not still working down there I'll DEFINITELY be taking a trip then. That's one celebration I don't want to miss.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> wow, that is far away, but to tell you the truth i've thought about it too.
> I'll be 27, not too old...hahah. If I'm not still working down there I'll DEFINITELY be taking a trip then. That's one celebration I don't want to miss.



Same here


----------



## r1009t

I have to admit, I haven't really thought about it, but now that you've mentioned it I definitly will be there. And I'll be 27 too, which is really scary. And I'd also like to stay at Chathman


----------



## ipodluvr287

Have any of you guys thought about doing Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess? It looks kind of fun, but I don't know if Iwould be able to do the hairstyles right and stuff like that. That poor little girl's hair would probably look like a mess thanks to me


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> I know. That's going to be huge, especially the actual anniversary, Oct. 1, 2021. I read that on Disneyland's actual bday there were thousands and thousands of people who camped out overnight just to be there. That's insane. Its a long way away, but its going to be AWESOME.



October 1, 2021 will be four days after my 30th birthday, so now I know what I'm doing to celebrate. 
Haha, I don't even know where I'm going to college in August, yet I'm already planning my 30th birthday party.


----------



## wdwislife

Ajaz said:


> October 1, 2021 will be four days after my 30th birthday, so now I know what I'm doing to celebrate.
> Haha, I don't even know where I'm going to college in August, yet I'm already planning my 30th birthday party.



hahaha. 



ipodluvr287 said:


> Have any of you guys thought about doing Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess? It looks kind of fun, but I don't know if Iwould be able to do the hairstyles right and stuff like that. That poor little girl's hair would probably look like a mess thanks to me



i'm going to put that on my list! it seems like fun, and i'm pretty good with hair and make-up 


Also, if any of you have twitter, follow me! I'm going to the world in 15 days and i'm going to be tweeting live and posting pics and video! 

http://www.twitter.com/DIStastic


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> October 1, 2021 will be four days after my 30th birthday, so now I know what I'm doing to celebrate.
> Haha, I don't even know where I'm going to college in August, yet I'm already planning my 30th birthday party.



Haha. I don't know where I want to go to college yet and I'm already thinking about this. Oh well. At least I don't sound crazy alone


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to put that on my list! it seems like fun, and i'm pretty good with hair and make-up
> 
> 
> Also, if any of you have twitter, follow me! I'm going to the world in 15 days and i'm going to be tweeting live and posting pics and video!
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/DIStastic



Just followed you


----------



## r1009t

BBB is not for me, although it sounds fun. wdwislife have at wdw, that's so amazing that you get to go! It will not be very crowded so you'll basically have everything to yourself!


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Have any of you guys thought about doing Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess? It looks kind of fun, but I don't know if Iwould be able to do the hairstyles right and stuff like that. That poor little girl's hair would probably look like a mess thanks to me



While I'm sure the BBB role would be super fun, I am NOT talented with hair, so that's one I'm for sure not putting on my list. The kids would come out looking like the brides of Frankenstein.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> Also, if any of you have twitter, follow me! I'm going to the world in 15 days and i'm going to be tweeting live and posting pics and video!
> 
> http://www.twitter.com/DIStastic



I'm following you now!

BBB sounds like a lot of fun, but I'm not too good with doing people's hair. The whole concept of BBB really is a great idea, and if I was better at styling hair I would try to work there in a heartbeat.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Same here, but hair is NOT my thing. I'm kinda hoping by the time our CP's come around, they would have the Pirate's League open to CP's. I could deal with painting faces and everything they do there. That would be kind of fun


----------



## ipodluvr287

Bump. Where did everybody go?


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Bump. Where did everybody go?



I'm here  Since a lot of people on this thread want to be in entertainment, what would be your dream character? (regardless of height and whatever else)


----------



## mebbradley

Donald Duck 

He's my Favorite 

Or....... Princess Aurora.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Face: Snow White and Belle (I have a secret dream to be Ariel, too... shhh... lol) Aurora, too.... but that's a stretch for me.

Fur: Stitch! (I'm too tall though  )


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I'm here  Since a lot of people on this thread want to be in entertainment, what would be your dream character? (regardless of height and whatever else)



Dream character?

Fur: Donald Duck (except I'm like a foot too tall, hahaha)
Face: I don't know, probably Cinderella

I'd be happy with anything, though!


----------



## r1009t

If I could be anyone for face it would be any of the princesses, Megra, Esmerelda, Alice, or Wendy. (Too bad I'm too tall for a lot of these though) 

For fur minnie mouse, or any character from The adventures of Winnie the Pooh. (Again, too tall for almost all of these too)


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I'm here  Since a lot of people on this thread want to be in entertainment, what would be your dream character? (regardless of height and whatever else)



For face I would love to do Ariel (She's my fave princess  ) or Aurora (I love her wig with the crown and how her makeup is done.) Sadly, I am too short for both of them as I am only 5'0. Its too bad though because I have a lot of the facial feautures. I also think it would be fun to do Maleficent, but I am WAY too short for her. Out of the ones I can be, I think it would be most fun to be Alice or Wendy. It just seems like they get to play around with guests a little more than say Tinkerbell because she is stuck in Pixie Hollow all day and its very crowded there.  For fur I would love to do Minnie Mouse and I'm mouse height, so this one may actually work out for me.


----------



## wdwislife

Face: Belle, Cinderella, Snow White, really any princess actually  AND i'm actually at a good height for them! yay!

Fur: I would love minnie or pooh, but i fear i'm too tall for both  haha


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Face: Belle, Cinderella, Snow White, really any princess actually  AND i'm actually at a good height for them! yay!
> 
> Fur: I would love minnie or pooh, but i fear i'm too tall for both  haha



How tall are you?


----------



## Ajaz

The more I think about it, the more I think I'd enjoy being a fur character than a face character. While my face character options are pretty limited anyways (being 5'10" and all), I just think I'd be more comfortable with fur. That is, if I'm lucky enough to even get into entertainment!

Also, completely random, but last night I had a dream about the audition! It was really weird, because the American Idol judges were the judges for the audition, and I think I was in Seattle? The audition was on the top floor of this skyscraper, and instead of windows, there were mirrors. But you could still see outside...yeah, I don't really know. All I remember other than that was that the dance routine was a lot harder than I expected, and I did some kind of leap and crashed into a wall. Hahaha.  I'm sick right now, so maybe the medication is making me crazy. 

I think about the CP enough during the day, I don't need it haunting me at night, too! I don't know if I can take another year or two of this. I may go insane.


----------



## mebbradley

mebbradley said:


> So. I had a nightmare last night about the college program.
> I was assigned to work at the Poly as a server but my trainer hated us and tried to make us fail. My roommates were all character attendants at the parks, and my trainer kept making us fail at our jobs. And we had to wear these cute dresses that kept getting shorter and knee socks with flip-flops.
> 
> Oh boy. that was horrible. and it made no sense in reality.





Ajaz said:


> Also, completely random, but last night I had a dream about the audition! It was really weird, because the American Idol judges were the judges for the audition, and I think I was in Seattle? The audition was on the top floor of this skyscraper, and instead of windows, there were mirrors. But you could still see outside...yeah, I don't really know. All I remember other than that was that the dance routine was a lot harder than I expected, and I did some kind of leap and crashed into a wall. Hahaha.  I'm sick right now, so maybe the medication is making me crazy.
> 
> I think about the CP enough during the day, I don't need it haunting me at night, too! I don't know if I can take another year or two of this. I may go insane.



Hahaha oh bless us! I had a dream a few weeks ago. Last night my dream was about a shooting.  I will go crazy and i only have about 8 more months!


----------



## DisDancerina

ipodluvr287 said:


> Welcome! You're only a grade ahead of me. I'm graduating in 2013.



Awesome 


If I could chose who to play, I'd go for:

-Cinderella
-Tink
-Aurora 
-Ariel


----------



## ipodluvr287

DisDancerina said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> If I could chose who to play, I'd go for:
> 
> -Cinderella
> -Tink
> -Aurora
> -Ariel



If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


----------



## r1009t

Anyone have any advice on how to see if a prospective college allows you to get credit doing the cp? I've looked on their websites but haven't been able to find anything specific... do I just have to contact the admissions directly?


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to see if a prospective college allows you to get credit doing the cp? I've looked on their websites but haven't been able to find anything specific... do I just have to contact the admissions directly?



I doubt most schools post information like that on their website, as it's not usually a big part of most schools. I know the school I'm going to supports the program, but I only know that from a friend who attends there. You'll probably have to contact them to find out.


----------



## wdwislife

ipodluvr287 said:


> How tall are you?



I'm on the taller end of 5'5" definitely too tall for mice  
it's a good princess height, but since its so common it limits my chances. 

Two side notes: 

I'm going to WDW in 3 days!   
CAN'T WAIT!

and my friend who did the CP in '08 just applied for the summer '10 alumni program, and i'm sending plenty of luck his way! i hope he gets in! 
he always tells me about how amazing of an experience it was, which made me even more anxious to do it than before!


----------



## wdwislife

Also, the e-presentation is live on the CP website again! Go watch it it you haven't!


----------



## mollay

r1009t said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to see if a prospective college allows you to get credit doing the cp? I've looked on their websites but haven't been able to find anything specific... do I just have to contact the admissions directly?



This is not a reliable way at all, but you  could try searching on Facebook.  I didn't know about the CP until after I got to my school, but I typed in "Hofstra Disney College" on facebook and, huzzah, I discovered that my campus rep had set up a Hofstra University Disney College Program page!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> I'm on the taller end of 5'5" definitely too tall for mice
> it's a good princess height, but since its so common it limits my chances.
> 
> Two side notes:
> 
> I'm going to WDW in 3 days!
> CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> and my friend who did the CP in '08 just applied for the summer '10 alumni program, and i'm sending plenty of luck his way! i hope he gets in!
> he always tells me about how amazing of an experience it was, which made me even more anxious to do it than before!



Have fun at WDW. I can't wait till September when I get to go


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to see if a prospective college allows you to get credit doing the cp? I've looked on their websites but haven't been able to find anything specific... do I just have to contact the admissions directly?



I would contact the college, but probably not admissions. See if you can set up an appointment with a counselor (or whatever they call that position in college) as they probably know if the school will give credit. I doubt admissions would know.


----------



## r1009t

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Anyone have any advice on how to see if a prospective college allows you to get credit doing the cp? I've looked on their websites but haven't been able to find anything specific... do I just have to contact the admissions directly?



At my school we are usually told to go through our Career Services Center to look into the CP. (and through our specific departments.) See if your prospective schools have career services and get in touch with them.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Has anyone read anything about the concierge role? It sounds interesting, but I can't find anything on it.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Has anyone read anything about the concierge role? It sounds interesting, but I can't find anything on it.



I know it's next to impossible to do if that's not your major in college, but other than that, that's all I know. There was a thread on here not to long ago about the roles, and it had different links to peoples blogs who did them.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I know it's next to impossible to do if that's not your major in college, but other than that, that's all I know. There was a thread on here not to long ago about the roles, and it had different links to peoples blogs who did them.



Well hospitality probably won't be my major, so I probably shouldn't worry about it then. I read that thread, but all it had on concierge was the vague description Disney gives on the CP website.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Well hospitality probably won't be my major, so I probably shouldn't worry about it then. I read that thread, but all it had on concierge was the vague description Disney gives on the CP website.



If I remember correctly, queenofpriderock talked a little bit about it in one of her vlogs, and I think there is a thread on it alone, that popped up a few days ago.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> If I remember correctly, queenofpriderock talked a little bit about it in one of her vlogs, and I think there is a thread on it alone, that popped up a few days ago.



I found the thread. I searched for the word concierge and found it. Haha Thanks!


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I found the thread. I searched for the word concierge and found it. Haha Thanks!



Your welcome  Anyone know anything about costuming? I can't really find to much info on it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Your welcome  Anyone know anything about costuming? I can't really find to much info on it.



I know that it's all backstage. I believe that it's handing out costumes to other workers and things like that. I don't have too much info... but I do know those few things.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Your welcome  Anyone know anything about costuming? I can't really find to much info on it.



I know pretty much the same stuff that belladisneydancer just said. Some other things though is that you could be doing entertainment costuming (characters, parade dancers, show performers, etc.) or cast member costuming (work uniforms). I read that you'll have to work washers and dryers sometimes. I also read that the entertainment costumes can be quite heavy, so you might have to do a bit of heavy lifting. Other than that I haven't read much about it either.


----------



## r1009t

Thanks  I wonder why there is so much information about some roles, but then hardly any on others...


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Thanks  I wonder why there is so much information about some roles, but then hardly any on others...



Well for concierge, its newer, so a lot of people haven't done it. For costuming, a lot of CPs don't do it because they like guest interraction and costuming guest interraction is pretty much zero. It just kind of depends on the role. Most roles have a lot of info about them because more people do them. These are a few that most CPs don't do, so less info.


----------



## r1009t

Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.  One thing I just realized is that fall 2012 would be my sophomore year in college not 2013  Are you a junior in hs wdwislife? If you are I think our math was a little off lol. But with that being said, I wouldn't be able to go to London in 2012 to be at the olympics, which is something that I really, really, want to do... how cool would it be to see michael phelps become the greatest olympic champion EVER? (I'm just as much as an olympic fanatic as I am disney) I don't know if I could still do fall 2012 and just not do advantage or what. Plus going to london would be super expensive but I feel like that's a once in a lifetime thing... ugh I can't believe I'm stressing about this when it's two years away lol.


----------



## cuethemusic

here is the thread about the roles for those interested:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2237950


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Thanks, that makes a lot of sense.  One thing I just realized is that fall 2012 would be my sophomore year in college not 2013  Are you a junior in hs wdwislife? If you are I think our math was a little off lol. But with that being said, I wouldn't be able to go to London in 2012 to be at the olympics, which is something that I really, really, want to do... how cool would it be to see michael phelps become the greatest olympic champion EVER? (I'm just as much as an olympic fanatic as I am disney) I don't know if I could still do fall 2012 and just not do advantage or what. Plus going to london would be super expensive but I feel like that's a once in a lifetime thing... ugh I can't believe I'm stressing about this when it's two years away lol.



Wow. Going to the olympics would be cool.  I would love to see Michael Phelps. Haha  Yesterday he did announce that London will be his last olympics and he's only going to be in about 5 or 6 events, so it won't be as good as last time. Oh well. I hope you get to go.  You could just do Fall 2013 if you want to do fall. Haha, fall 2013 will be my first semester of college. It might be considered my "sophomore" year though because I plan on racking up on AP credits before I finish high school.


----------



## ipodluvr287

cuethemusic said:


> here is the thread about the roles for those interested:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2237950



Thanks


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey, all. Haven't posted in awhile.

I was checking the CP website and was looking to see if the housing had a gym. We have a treadmill at home and it would really be great if they had a gym open to CPers. I read they have swimming pools, weight rooms, tennis, basketball, and racquetball courts. Do any of you know if they have things such as treadmills, elipticals or anything like that? I could always run outdoors and bring along exercise videos, but it'd be nice if they had something like that so I could switch it up.

Figured out if I was to work, you have to complete a year of college I believe?
It'll be Fall of 2012 I'll be working, very excited!


----------



## ipodluvr287

::Snow_White:: said:


> Hey, all. Haven't posted in awhile.
> 
> I was checking the CP website and was looking to see if the housing had a gym. We have a treadmill at home and it would really be great if they had a gym open to CPers. I read they have swimming pools, weight rooms, tennis, basketball, and racquetball courts. Do any of you know if they have things such as treadmills, elipticals or anything like that? I could always run outdoors and bring along exercise videos, but it'd be nice if they had something like that so I could switch it up.
> 
> Figured out if I was to work, you have to complete a year of college I believe?
> It'll be Fall of 2012 I'll be working, very excited!



They have a gym I believe. I'm not sure what you're trying to say, but if you mean doing the college program, you only have to complete one semster of college and be enrolled either full time or part time to apply.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

ipodluvr287 said:


> They have a gym I believe. I'm not sure what you're trying to say, but if you mean doing the college program, you only have to complete one semster of college and be enrolled either full time or part time to apply.



I read that you have to complete one year of college before you can apply for the CP.
But one semester would be even better.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

::Snow_White:: said:


> I read that you have to complete one year of college before you can apply for the CP.
> But one semester would be even better.



No, it's only one semester. Most people just recommend completing one year.


----------



## r1009t

Kay so this isn't really disney related, but I just got a job at a cedar's point theme park doing merchindise  But one thing I just realized is that I'll probably be pigeonholed doing merchandise for my cp which is not my top role... But anyway I'm still really happy I got the job!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Kay so this isn't really disney related, but I just got a job at a cedar's point theme park doing merchindise  But one thing I just realized is that I'll probably be pigeonholed doing merchandise for my cp which is not my top role... But anyway I'm still really happy I got the job!



Congrats!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Kay so this isn't really disney related, but I just got a job at a cedar's point theme park doing merchindise  But one thing I just realized is that I'll probably be pigeonholed doing merchandise for my cp which is not my top role... But anyway I'm still really happy I got the job!



That's awesome! Is this for the summer? Congrats!


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> Kay so this isn't really disney related, but I just got a job at a cedar's point theme park doing merchindise  But one thing I just realized is that I'll probably be pigeonholed doing merchandise for my cp which is not my top role... But anyway I'm still really happy I got the job!



cool! good to show some theme park experience haha.
an i'm a sophomore in high school right now so i guess my math was right 


I just got back from the world on saturday! it was amazing! (but cold also...brrr)
I was so jealous of the CM's by the time my trip was over! I just want to be able to work at the happiest place on earth already! I saw lots of CP's too. They all looked so happy!
NOW I'M JUST MORE ANXIOUS FOR MY CP!


----------



## r1009t

Thanks!  And it's March through November. The theme park experience will look great on my resume lol.

So I remember reading somewhere that their are a lot more opportunities to find jobs with disney if you do the DLR cp... anyone have any thoughts on this? Even though I live nowhere near California I think if I did a cp there after I graduated college it'd be a good opportunity to start a career with disney. Although you can't have a character performer role doing the cp there?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Thanks!  And it's March through November. The theme park experience will look great on my resume lol.
> 
> So I remember reading somewhere that their are a lot more opportunities to find jobs with disney if you do the DLR cp... anyone have any thoughts on this? Even though I live nowhere near California I think if I did a cp there after I graduated college it'd be a good opportunity to start a career with disney. Although you can't have a character performer role doing the cp there?



I've heard this, because it's a smaller program and not as many people apply for it. I actually applied for the DLR program a year or so ago (so long ago that i almost forgot about it lol) and at that point they were still having character performers for CP. But, recently they haven't even been posting auditions for FT/PT on the website. I think they just have as many people as they want and aren't looking to add anymore to entertainment.


----------



## r1009t

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I've heard this, because it's a smaller program and not as many people apply for it. I actually applied for the DLR program a year or so ago (so long ago that i almost forgot about it lol) and at that point they were still having character performers for CP. But, recently they haven't even been posting auditions for FT/PT on the website. I think they just have as many people as they want and aren't looking to add anymore to entertainment.



Intresting... hopefully it will change in 5 years


----------



## allicat1214

So glad I found this thread!  I apologize in advance for the length, but I feel like I have finally found people who can relate!!!

I've been looking at the CP for my two kids for 6 years now!  My son is a freshman in college and daughter a freshman in HS.

He would do transportation; he's studying to be an engineer...But now he's not so sure he wants to take time away from school. 

However, my D wants to work at Disney FT after college as a performer!  Our last several trips there, we watched the Lion King and Beauty & the Beast show and the parades, with a critical eye on the dancing to see how difficult the choreography is!

She plans to major in musical theatre in college and we are already checking out which schools will allow her to do the CP and award credit.  You need to work with the career services dept. (For people in LA, you don't lose your TOPS money either, even though you are not in school full-time for a semester.  But you need to coordinate it with your advisor and career services.)

Anyway, my D went with her HS theatre class to Disney in January.  They met with two FT CMs in Ent.  One was a dancer and she has managed to work at WDW for 10 years!  My D came home on cloud 9 and says she's going to do the same thing!  She wanted to do the CP toward the end of her college time b/c she's afraid she won't want to leave! However, after reading thru this thread, I'm thinking that maybe she should do one mid-way (say 2014?) and then another after she graduates college (2017?) that she could extend and then make contacts to transition to FT CM?? I saw that someone said Disney prefers CPs to FT because it's cheaper for them?

A few more questions:
- I read that height is very important for characters.  But what about for dancers?  My D is 5'6" and would LOVE to be a princess, but she has been dancing since she was 3 and that is her strength.  I know the openings in CP for entertainers is small, and face smaller, but what about for dancers?

--Is the general open call auditions on the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of the month (listed as parade performers, characters, etc.) similar to the CP auditions?  The Disney performer that my D met in Jan said to audition, audition, audition!  She said it's so important to get used to them so that when you go to the important ones you are comfortable with it....as much as you possibly can. I was wondering if it is worth it for her to go to one of these (which you can do at 16), a few times before she applies for the CP.  Any ideas?

Anyway, good luck to all of you in your future Disney careers!  And thanks to those who have been there and have shared your insights!

BTW:  while my D LOVED her last trip, she was one of only two WDW fanatics in her group.  Some of her best friends were making fun of her for being so excited.  It was her first trip without me and several kids were being obnoxious and teasing her about the WDW Magic.  She said she honestly couldn't believe there were people in the world who didn't LOVE WDW!  Same thing happened to my son last year on his grad night trip....he had a so-so time because his friends weren't Disney nuts.  So what's a mom to do?  I booked a family vacation for all of us and we'll be there May 31-June 3!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

allicat1214 said:


> A few more questions:
> - I read that height is very important for characters.  But what about for dancers?  My D is 5'6" and would LOVE to be a princess, but she has been dancing since she was 3 and that is her strength.  I know the openings in CP for entertainers is small, and face smaller, but what about for dancers?
> 
> --Is the general open call auditions on the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of the month (listed as parade performers, characters, etc.) similar to the CP auditions?  The Disney performer that my D met in Jan said to audition, audition, audition!  She said it's so important to get used to them so that when you go to the important ones you are comfortable with it....as much as you possibly can. I was wondering if it is worth it for her to go to one of these (which you can do at 16), a few times before she applies for the CP.  Any ideas?



1. Height isn't as hugely important for dancers as it is for characters, but they still take it into consideration. Shows like Beauty and the Beast and Dream Along with Mickey are a separate audition. The dancers in these shows are covered under Actor's Equity, a union for performers. The audition that is on disneyauditions.com now says that females for these shows should be 5'6"-5'9". So she just makes the height, but CP's are not considered for these roles. 
Festival of the Lion King dancers (except for the two birds) and parade dancers can be from the CP. However, it is very rare that they take CP's. It has happened, but not that much. I don't know what the height range for these is- someone who is actually in entertainment may be able to tell you.

2. I have done both a CP audition and the regular auditions and they are almost identical. I think it's worth it to do it ahead of time. The more times you do it, the easier it gets. But the only thing with that is there is a rule about how many times you audition. Once you audition, you cannot audition again for 6 months. So if you wanted to audition more than one time before the CP, she could audition ahead of time, but she couldn't audition again for 6 months. But you said 2014, right? So she has time to audition a few times even with the 6 month rule.


----------



## r1009t

allicat1214 said:


> However, after reading thru this thread, I'm thinking that maybe she should do one mid-way (say 2014?) and then another after she graduates college (2017?) that she could extend and then make contacts to transition to FT CM?? I saw that someone said Disney prefers CPs to FT because it's cheaper for them?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all of you in your future Disney careers!  And thanks to those who have been there and have shared your insights!
> 
> BTW:  while my D LOVED her last trip, she was one of only two WDW fanatics in her group.  Some of her best friends were making fun of her for being so excited.  It was her first trip without me and several kids were being obnoxious and teasing her about the WDW Magic.  She said she honestly couldn't believe there were people in the world who didn't LOVE WDW!  Same thing happened to my son last year on his grad night trip....he had a so-so time because his friends weren't Disney nuts.  So what's a mom to do?  I booked a family vacation for all of us and we'll be there May 31-June 3!  Woo hoo!!!



I'm planning on doing a cp my sophomore year, and doing another one after I graduate college. I'm also hoping I could go seasonal after my first cp, which is something your d may want to think about. Yes, they do prefer cp's to ft... many people on these boards who are entertainment cm's having been waiting years to go ft.

I understand how she feels  Your d is sooo lucky to have parents that support her in her disney career goals... mine are a little more skeptical. (I've been trying to talk them into taking me to an audition for months lol)


----------



## allicat1214

r1009t said:


> I'm planning on doing a cp my sophomore year, and doing another one after I graduate college. I'm also hoping I could go seasonal after my first cp, which is something your d may want to think about. Yes, they do prefer cp's to ft... many people on these boards who are entertainment cm's having been waiting years to go ft.
> 
> I understand how she feels  Your d is sooo lucky to have parents that support her in her disney career goals... mine are a little more skeptical. (I've been trying to talk them into taking me to an audition for months lol)



1.  Ok...I'm still learning the lingo -- seasonal vs FT:  I'm assuming the difference is length of contract?  Do you go into a pool for seasonal and hope to get called???

2.  As far as taking her to audition, it helps that we have family in Tampa and can stay with them and just drive there and back.  We live near New Orleans so we can do the drive in one LONG day, but it's doable.  

(Also, her "fall back, put money on the table" job is to teach theatre.  I've already checked the Florida Education Dept's website about what is required for a theatre teaching certificate to make sure she can do that in the meantime!  So she knows that she HAS to graduate from college....can't go to CP and quit to follow Disney dreams....)

Her theatre teacher also encouraged her to audition for everything she can even locally.  So this weekend she's auditioning for a summer lyric MT program and later in March she'll be auditioning for a conservatory arts summer program.  We have NO idea if her schedule will allow her to be in the productions, but he said the experience of the audition is very valuable in itself.  



And Thanks Bella for the height info on dancers.  We did see those auditions as well, but it said 18 was the requirement.  I didn't realize they had to be equity members.  Will need to check that more thoroughly!


Thanks to all of you!!


----------



## ipodluvr287

allicat1214 said:


> Anyway, my D went with her HS theatre class to Disney in January.  They met with two FT CMs in Ent.  One was a dancer and she has managed to work at WDW for 10 years!  My D came home on cloud 9 and says she's going to do the same thing!  She wanted to do the CP toward the end of her college time b/c she's afraid she won't want to leave! However, after reading thru this thread, I'm thinking that maybe she should do one mid-way (say 2014?) and then another after she graduates college (2017?) that she could extend and then make contacts to transition to FT CM?? I saw that someone said Disney prefers CPs to FT because it's cheaper for them?
> 
> A few more questions:
> - I read that height is very important for characters.  But what about for dancers?  My D is 5'6" and would LOVE to be a princess, but she has been dancing since she was 3 and that is her strength.  I know the openings in CP for entertainers is small, and face smaller, but what about for dancers?
> 
> --Is the general open call auditions on the 1st & 3rd Thursdays of the month (listed as parade performers, characters, etc.) similar to the CP auditions?  The Disney performer that my D met in Jan said to audition, audition, audition!  She said it's so important to get used to them so that when you go to the important ones you are comfortable with it....as much as you possibly can. I was wondering if it is worth it for her to go to one of these (which you can do at 16), a few times before she applies for the CP.  Any ideas?
> 
> Anyway, good luck to all of you in your future Disney careers!  And thanks to those who have been there and have shared your insights!
> 
> BTW:  while my D LOVED her last trip, she was one of only two WDW fanatics in her group.  Some of her best friends were making fun of her for being so excited.  It was her first trip without me and several kids were being obnoxious and teasing her about the WDW Magic.  She said she honestly couldn't believe there were people in the world who didn't LOVE WDW!  Same thing happened to my son last year on his grad night trip....he had a so-so time because his friends weren't Disney nuts.  So what's a mom to do?  I booked a family vacation for all of us and we'll be there May 31-June 3!  Woo hoo!!!



First of all, I have to warn you that CPs can't be show performers b/c that is for equity memebers which are FT or PTs and go through a whole different auditon for those roles.

Also, I'm a HS freshman and I'm thinking about doing the same thing as your daughter. I want to do Fall Advantage 2014 and Fall of whatever year the semester after I graduate. I would also like to do a PI after my last CP. That year I do the second CP and PI depends on if I decide to go to get my master's degree. I would also like to work in entertainment FT after I graduate. I would like to start out as a character performer (hopefully face) and work my way up to a management position. I would like to do character performer during my CPs too.

Now, for your questions:
1. Height is VERY important for characters. Disney will measure you at auditions and if you pass the audition, you will be given a certain amount of characters that you can be and they all fall into your height range. I've heard for dancers it is important too. 5' 6" is a pretty common height range, so I don't think it will be a problem for dancers. For characters though, being in a common height range puts you in serious competition with the other people auditioning. She will have to be better than the others at auditions and do well at the dancing/animation portions. She is in a good height for princesses. She could possibly be one of the taller princesses (Aurora, Belle, Cinderella, and Ariel). They will look for face at the same auditons as fur, so when you go to the audition you will be going in for everything. She can't be a show dancer as that is equity (like I said earlier), but if she gets a character performer role, she has the possibility of being a parade performer/dancer. This is rare though. You can only do this though if you make it in entertainment as a character first. Also, getting into entertainment is hard like you said. Here's the numbers from past years: about 1000 CPs try out and only about 200-300 get in. But, you said your daughter has dance experience, so hopefully she will do good.

2. Yes they are similar, but for CPs, you go to one audition for everything. The ones you mentioned that are every Thursday are only people auditioning for FT/PT. CPs have one audition you go to. They go all across the country and you can go to the city nearest to you. They happen after applications for the next semester CP goes up and you audition after your interview. It would probably be a good idea for her to go to an audition at least once before she auditions for real.

Also, have fun on your vacation! I'll get to go to WDW in September!


----------



## ipodluvr287

allicat1214 said:


> 1.  Ok...I'm still learning the lingo -- seasonal vs FT:  I'm assuming the difference is length of contract?  Do you go into a pool for seasonal and hope to get called???
> 
> 2.  As far as taking her to audition, it helps that we have family in Tampa and can stay with them and just drive there and back.  We live near New Orleans so we can do the drive in one LONG day, but it's doable.
> 
> (Also, her "fall back, put money on the table" job is to teach theatre.  I've already checked the Florida Education Dept's website about what is required for a theatre teaching certificate to make sure she can do that in the meantime!  So she knows that she HAS to graduate from college....can't go to CP and quit to follow Disney dreams....)
> 
> Her theatre teacher also encouraged her to audition for everything she can even locally.  So this weekend she's auditioning for a summer lyric MT program and later in March she'll be auditioning for a conservatory arts summer program.  We have NO idea if her schedule will allow her to be in the productions, but he said the experience of the audition is very valuable in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> And Thanks Bella for the height info on dancers.  We did see those auditions as well, but it said 18 was the requirement.  I didn't realize they had to be equity members.  Will need to check that more thoroughly!
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you!!



Seasonal means you can come back every summer or holiday season and work for just that time priod. FT is full time, which means you work there pretty much everyday. Its a full time job. Haha 

Haha. I think my fallback job will probably be teaching or something too. Though I have thought about being a travel agent/vacation planner also. I just can't decide what I want to be yet.


----------



## wdwislife

hi everyone! 
i just started a blog about my love of disney today, and i figured you'd be the first, and best, people to share it with! If anyone else wants to start one and join me on my quest that would be so fun!  haha

I'd love it if you checked it out! 
http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com/

Thanks guys!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> hi everyone!
> i just started a blog about my love of disney today, and i figured you'd be the first, and best, people to share it with! If anyone else wants to start one and join me on my quest that would be so fun!  haha
> 
> I'd love it if you checked it out!
> http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com/
> 
> Thanks guys!



Just followed you


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> hi everyone!
> i just started a blog about my love of disney today, and i figured you'd be the first, and best, people to share it with! If anyone else wants to start one and join me on my quest that would be so fun!  haha
> 
> I'd love it if you checked it out!
> http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com/
> 
> Thanks guys!



Aw that's so sweet and I'm even going to get a tumblr just to follow you


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Thanks for answering my earlier question.

Now, I'm also wondering.
A position as photopass photographer is open for CPers right?
I'm in photography now, and I take a lot of photos for yearbook and newspaper and I think if I was to major in writing and photography it would be good for me to apply for photographer on my CP.

Does anyone have any information on this position other than what's on the CP website?


----------



## princesskelz

So i have at least 2 years until i can apply for a CP so im happy i found this thread! My name is Kelsey. I am 17 years old and i am from Maryland. I am involved in my high school drama program and love acting and photography. I am 5"6 and hopefully will grow a little more. 

I plan to audition for a character performer. I hope i have an opportunity to be friends with a character as my cousin is. Just depending on what my parents do in the future i may end up not doing the CP but become FT. 

Other rolls i would love to do
BBB 
Character attendant  
Photopass photographer 
Attractions


----------



## mebbradley

princesskelz said:


> So i have at least 2 years until i can apply for a CP so im happy i found this thread! My name is Kelsey. I am 17 years old and i am from Maryland. I am involved in my high school drama program and love acting and photography. I am 5"6 and hopefully will grow a little more.
> 
> I plan to audition for a character performer. I hope i have an opportunity to be friends with a character as my cousin is. Just depending on what my parents do in the future i may end up not doing the CP but become FT.
> 
> Other rolls i would love to do
> BBB
> Character attendant
> Photopass photographer
> Attractions



YAY a maryland person   I'm from the eastern shore, semi-close to OC 



I plan on getting a teaching degree and then staying seasonal with WDW so I can work during the summer after my CP.


----------



## princesskelz

mebbradley said:


> YAY a maryland person   I'm from the eastern shore, semi-close to OC
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a teaching degree and then staying seasonal with WDW so I can work during the summer after my CP.



OT
Ahhh love OC! 
Im about 3 hours from OC. Im in Bel Air.


----------



## Firedad

My daughter is 15 so she has a little while.  She currently makes and dresses up as Anime characters at several events near us.  Obviously being a character would be her ultimate goal and at 5' she should by Pooh height!  She has no dance experience though.  Does she need to learn basic moves even for characters?


----------



## Ajaz

princesskelz said:


> So i have at least 2 years until i can apply for a CP so im happy i found this thread! My name is Kelsey. I am 17 years old and i am from Maryland. I am involved in my high school drama program and love acting and photography. I am 5"6 and hopefully will grow a little more.
> 
> I plan to audition for a character performer. I hope i have an opportunity to be friends with a character as my cousin is. Just depending on what my parents do in the future i may end up not doing the CP but become FT.
> 
> Other rolls i would love to do
> BBB
> Character attendant
> Photopass photographer
> Attractions




It's awesome to see more people joining this thread (although I haven't been posting much lately). 



Firedad said:


> My daughter is 15 so she has a little while.  She currently makes and dresses up as Anime characters at several events near us.  Obviously being a character would be her ultimate goal and at 5' she should by Pooh height!  She has no dance experience though.  Does she need to learn basic moves even for characters?



From reading through other threads, I'd say some dance experience would be helpful, but not necessary. Since she's only fifteen, she's got some time, so maybe she could enroll in a dance class? Or she can always watch dance tutorial videos off youtube. 


So, the other day, I met my first Disney character performer! 
She was super nice, and she talked about how much fun she has meeting all the guests. She is in mouse height, and told us (me and my friends) that her favorite character to be friends with is Donald. She said parades are her least favorite though, because it gets really hot just sitting on a float.
None of this is particularly helpful information, but it was so cool to hear about it from a first-hand point of view.


----------



## ipodluvr287

::Snow_White:: said:


> Thanks for answering my earlier question.
> 
> Now, I'm also wondering.
> A position as photopass photographer is open for CPers right?
> I'm in photography now, and I take a lot of photos for yearbook and newspaper and I think if I was to major in writing and photography it would be good for me to apply for photographer on my CP.
> 
> Does anyone have any information on this position other than what's on the CP website?



Yep, CPers can do that.  I have read they like experience, but they might even take unexperienced people, so you're ahead of the game. There have been some threads that popped up here on roles and such that you could look at. Just search them. I also remember a former photopass person posting on the CP Auditions board a few weeks ago. She talked about working with characters. You could look back through some of the pages and maybe find it.


----------



## ipodluvr287

princesskelz said:


> So i have at least 2 years until i can apply for a CP so im happy i found this thread! My name is Kelsey. I am 17 years old and i am from Maryland. I am involved in my high school drama program and love acting and photography. I am 5"6 and hopefully will grow a little more.
> 
> I plan to audition for a character performer. I hope i have an opportunity to be friends with a character as my cousin is. Just depending on what my parents do in the future i may end up not doing the CP but become FT.
> 
> Other rolls i would love to do
> BBB
> Character attendant
> Photopass photographer
> Attractions



Welcome! I'm Christina and I graduate high school in 2013 (long way away ha  ). I also want to try out as character performer. I would also love to do attractions, character attendent, maybe merchandise, and full service food and beverage. I've also been looking at some of the other roles, but I haven't decided which other ones I'd be open to yet.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Firedad said:


> My daughter is 15 so she has a little while.  She currently makes and dresses up as Anime characters at several events near us.  Obviously being a character would be her ultimate goal and at 5' she should by Pooh height!  She has no dance experience though.  Does she need to learn basic moves even for characters?



At 5' she is more mouse height. (She could do Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, and the list goes on and on b/c there are so many fur friends in that height range.) I'm also 5', so I know a lot about it. Haha For auditions, you have to dance some when you try out, so a small bit of dance experience is helpful. Also, if she gets a high enough color code for dancing, they may make her a parade performer (this is rare though). It just depends on how well the dancing portion of auditions go.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> So, the other day, I met my first Disney character performer!
> She was super nice, and she talked about how much fun she has meeting all the guests. She is in mouse height, and told us (me and my friends) that her favorite character to be friends with is Donald. She said parades are her least favorite though, because it gets really hot just sitting on a float.
> None of this is particularly helpful information, but it was so cool to hear about it from a first-hand point of view.



That's awesome! How did you meet her?


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> That's awesome! How did you meet her?



I was at a lock-in at my school with some of my friends, and we overheard her talking about how hot Florida can be when you're in a furry suit, so we started asking her all these questions. It was kind of funny. She demonstrated how you have to move in some of the costumes, to correctly portray the different characters' personalities. She said something about Mickey's gloves taking a really long time to get used to because he only has four fingers, which I'd never really thought about before.


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Yep, CPers can do that.  I have read they like experience, but they might even take unexperienced people, so you're ahead of the game. There have been some threads that popped up here on roles and such that you could look at. Just search them. I also remember a former photopass person posting on the CP Auditions board a few weeks ago. She talked about working with characters. You could look back through some of the pages and maybe find it.



I don't think this is the person you're talking about, but there is a current photopass cast member with a great blog: http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/


----------



## wdwislife

Ajaz said:


> I don't think this is the person you're talking about, but there is a current photopass cast member with a great blog: http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/



ooh great blog! i just started reading it through, and it will provide the perfect procrastination tool i need tonight! haha 
the only problem is it will once again make me overly excited for the CP that is 3 years away...


----------



## InPerfectClouds

Just wanted to post a comment to say that I don't think it's weird at all.
I have been on the WDWCP mailing list since 8th grade, no joking at ALL. 
My summer camp counselor that year told me she was going to do it, I looked it up, and I've been dying to do it ever since.
And then I got that chance last August! 
I've also been collecting the consumer VHS/DVDs since I learned my address.
So what I'm saying is, keep following those Disney dreams - they do come true!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I was at a lock-in at my school with some of my friends, and we overheard her talking about how hot Florida can be when you're in a furry suit, so we started asking her all these questions. It was kind of funny. She demonstrated how you have to move in some of the costumes, to correctly portray the different characters' personalities. She said something about Mickey's gloves taking a really long time to get used to because he only has four fingers, which I'd never really thought about before.



That's interesting. I'd thought about the Mickey fingers before, but I never figured it was that big of a deal because my hands are so small and the costume hands are kinda big. Haha


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I don't think this is the person you're talking about, but there is a current photopass cast member with a great blog: http://marinawdwcp.blogspot.com/



Very informative 



InPerfectClouds said:


> Just wanted to post a comment to say that I don't think it's weird at all.
> I have been on the WDWCP mailing list since 8th grade, no joking at ALL.
> My summer camp counselor that year told me she was going to do it, I looked it up, and I've been dying to do it ever since.
> And then I got that chance last August!
> I've also been collecting the consumer VHS/DVDs since I learned my address.
> So what I'm saying is, keep following those Disney dreams - they do come true!



Thanks


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> I was at a lock-in at my school with some of my friends, and we overheard her talking about how hot Florida can be when you're in a furry suit, so we started asking her all these questions. It was kind of funny. She demonstrated how you have to move in some of the costumes, to correctly portray the different characters' personalities. She said something about Mickey's gloves taking a really long time to get used to because he only has four fingers, which I'd never really thought about before.



That's very cool, and funny about the fingers.  So I'm a little confused about when I should do my cp... I'm wondering if I should do it my freshman year? 

My reasons are because 1.) I'm sick of waiting lol 2.) the colleges I'm looking at have you declare your major when your a sophmore, which would be a akward time to leave 3.) It would be better timing because with my ap credits I get out of intro level courses (I don't have quite enough credits to be declared a sophmore my 1st year in college but I'm close) 

My reasons not to do it my freshman year 1.) I couldn't do fall 2.) I wouldn't have a full year on campus, and I wouldn't be as immersed in college life 3.) I feel like I wouldn't be as close to the friends I've made (in college) when I came back from the cp 4.) Don't know how supportive my parents would be

Sorry that's kind of long and rambling and I hope it make sense  any advice would be appreciated


----------



## mollay

r1009t, I've not yet done the CP but I'm planning to in fall of my junior year.  Speaking as a freshman myself, I'd say wait and hold off til another year.  Freshman year is your chance to start really getting to know your school -- I think taking a semester off for Disney would throw that off.  I'm fortunate enough to be considered a sophomore now, I'm a semester ahead, which is why I'm choosing to do my CP in my junior year.  I'll have four full semesters under my belt, and I think that's enough time to determine my major and make sure I have all my important classes out of the way or planned.  

I think that's your best bet... I know it's so hard waiting but just think, if you finished the CP in your freshmen year, you wouldn't have anything else to look forward for the rest of college ;D


----------



## ipodluvr287

mollay said:


> r1009t, I've not yet done the CP but I'm planning to in fall of my junior year.  Speaking as a freshman myself, I'd say wait and hold off til another year.  Freshman year is your chance to start really getting to know your school -- I think taking a semester off for Disney would throw that off.  I'm fortunate enough to be considered a sophomore now, I'm a semester ahead, which is why I'm choosing to do my CP in my junior year.  I'll have four full semesters under my belt, and I think that's enough time to determine my major and make sure I have all my important classes out of the way or planned.
> 
> I think that's your best bet... I know it's so hard waiting but just think, if you finished the CP in your freshmen year, you wouldn't have anything else to look forward for the rest of college ;D



I totally agree with you. I was going to suggest junior year for her also. I will probably do it my sophomore year though.


----------



## r1009t

Thanks everyone that makes sense and it's all helpful.  I think one of the first things I'll do when I actually get to college is talk to the counselor about it, which will help me figure everything out.


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Thanks everyone that makes sense and it's all helpful.  I think one of the first things I'll do when I actually get to college is talk to the counselor about it, which help me figure everything out.



I'm going to my freshman initiation camp in a few months, and I really want to inquire about how exactly the program works with my school.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Thanks everyone that makes sense and it's all helpful.  I think one of the first things I'll do when I actually get to college is talk to the counselor about it, which help me figure everything out.



That's a good idea


----------



## ipodluvr287

Has anyone read anything about the web-based inteview? I want to know what its like and what kind of questions it asks.


----------



## mollay

I've been wondering the same thing about the WBI.  That's what I'm most nervous about, to be honest.  

The only thing I've been able to figure out is that you should answer them very strongly (either 'strongly agree' or 'strongly disagree', rather than 'neutral') and when you're answering, to imagine how you would feel/respond if working at Disney rather than with a group of friends.

 Also I think some questions are timed, which terrifies me too!


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Has anyone read anything about the web-based inteview? I want to know what its like and what kind of questions it asks.



There's a new thread on it and there was one for the 2010 Fall group. It talked more about specifics there, hope that helps


----------



## wdwislife

i've looked at the application on the website before--and yes people say that you should express strong opinions on the WBI and try to not be neutral on any questions.

Also, how many people here have thought about doing professional internships?
i think i want to do a regular CP during my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate. 
The PI job opportunities sound so cool and prestigious!


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> Also, how many people here have thought about doing professional internships?
> i think i want to do a regular CP during my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate.
> The PI job opportunities sound so cool and prestigious!



Um, me!!!! Another kind of random thing... I'd love to work for disney's broadway division. That really would be my ultimate career goal. Except I can't find to much on it and such.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> i've looked at the application on the website before--and yes people say that you should express strong opinions on the WBI and try to not be neutral on any questions.
> 
> Also, how many people here have thought about doing professional internships?
> i think i want to do a regular CP during my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate.
> The PI job opportunities sound so cool and prestigious!



That is exactly what I plan on doing. I want to do FA of my sophomore year and do the Fall CP after I graduate and then go straight into a PI once my CP is over, so I wouldn't have to move.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Um, me!!!! Another kind of random thing... I'd love to work for disney's broadway division. That really would be my ultimate career goal. Except I can't find to much on it and such.



Broadway would be fun. I love to sing and dance, but I have no acting experience what so ever. The reason you can't find anything on it is because things like that are only given out to talent agents, so that they can sign their client up for the auditions. They want to have legit actors/singers/dancers audition for those things. Can you imagine if they had lots of random people from all over the country trying to audition for those?  It would be like American Idol auditons.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Broadway would be fun. I love to sing and dance, but I have no acting experience what so ever. The reason you can't find anything on it is because things like that are only given out to talent agents, so that they can sign their client up for the auditions. They want to have legit actors/singers/dancers audition for those things. Can you imagine if they had lots of random people from all over the country trying to audition for those?  It would be like American Idol auditons.



Disney Broadway would be super fun. On the Disney on Broadway website, there is actually a section for auditions. There really isn't too much on there very often, but I have seen a few things. And they probably publish auditions in Backstage (a publication for auditions and theaters and things like that.). But yeah it's definitely more competitive than the parks lol


----------



## r1009t

Sorry didn't make that clear... I meant working in a behind the scenes way like casting, production, or publicity. Something along those lines.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Sorry didn't make that clear... I meant working in a behind the scenes way like casting, production, or publicity. Something along those lines.



Oh. Hahaha.  I thought you meant in the play. It would be cool to work in one of those positions though, but I don't think I'd like NYC that much. I much prefer a mild winter and palm trees and beaches.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Oh. Hahaha.  I thought you meant in the play. It would be cool to work in one of those positions though, but I don't think I'd like NYC that much. I much prefer a mild winter and palm trees and beaches.



I love the east coast and the winters, I think having it feel like summer all the time in Florida would be a little odd... But I'd probably feel really wierd about the cold if I got used to the florida temperatures


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I love the east coast and the winters, I think having it feel like summer all the time in Florida would be a little odd... But I'd probably feel really wierd about the cold if I got used to the florida temperatures



I HATE the cold. My favorite season is summer and I love going outside and it being all sunny and pretty even though it may be blazing hot. That is perfect weather for the pool and beach.  Do you live in the north? I live in the south, so winters here would probably seem mild to you. Ha.


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> I HATE the cold. My favorite season is summer and I love going outside and it being all sunny and pretty even though it may be blazing hot. That is perfect weather for the pool and beach.  Do you live in the north? I live in the south, so winters here would probably seem mild to you. Ha.



MEEEE TOO. I can't stand weather below, like, 60 degrees. Hahaha. I'd prefer standing in 110 degree heat any day over freezing snowy weather. It's a good thing I'm in Texas.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, I hate the cold too. It's one reason why I'm moving to FL


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> MEEEE TOO. I can't stand weather below, like, 60 degrees. Hahaha. I'd prefer standing in 110 degree heat any day over freezing snowy weather. It's a good thing I'm in Texas.





Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, I hate the cold too. It's one reason why I'm moving to FL



I totally agree.


----------



## aftertoday

r1009t said:


> Um, me!!!! Another kind of random thing... I'd love to work for disney's broadway division. That really would be my ultimate career goal. Except I can't find to much on it and such.



If you go to the disneycareers.com site and look up jobs in New York, there's currently a posting for interns for Disney Theatricals in areas of publicity, guest service, casting, marketing, etc. It'll teach you a little more about the company. I've applied and I'm dying to get one. It's my dream job.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I HATE the cold. My favorite season is summer and I love going outside and it being all sunny and pretty even though it may be blazing hot. That is perfect weather for the pool and beach.  Do you live in the north? I live in the south, so winters here would probably seem mild to you. Ha.



I'm in the midwest, so not as cold in the north but pretty similar. Probably, but with all that weird weather that's happened recently, you've probably gotten some snow


----------



## r1009t

aftertoday said:


> If you go to the disneycareers.com site and look up jobs in New York, there's currently a posting for interns for Disney Theatricals in areas of publicity, guest service, casting, marketing, etc. It'll teach you a little more about the company. I've applied and I'm dying to get one. It's my dream job.



Is there anyway I can look at it without uploading a resume? What did you apply for, and which internship do you want the most?


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> I'm in the midwest, so not as cold in the north but pretty similar. Probably, but with all that weird weather that's happened recently, you've probably gotten some snow



It has snowed here 3 times this year, so it has been crazy. Very unusual for the south. Ha. It only last for about a day or 2 each time though.


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> It has snowed here 3 times this year, so it has been crazy. Very unusual for the south. Ha. It only last for about a day or 2 each time though.



Yeah, we got a foot of snow in one day, which NEVER happens. I think it broke some hundred year old record for most snow in our area. Normally we only get around an inch or two per year.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> Yeah, we got a foot of snow in one day, which NEVER happens. I think it broke some hundred year old record for most snow in our area. Normally we only get around an inch or two per year.



We got like 6 inches, it was crazy!


----------



## spottywotty

not me


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

This is kind of totally random- but aftertoday's post about interning with Disney Theatrical made me go look at the Disney Careers site. And after some snooping around- I just applied for an internship on the set of General Hospital this summer. I'm so excited. Chances are I won't get it, but who knows- it just may happen! That would be SO amazing. Okay- sorry for going off-topic!


----------



## aftertoday

r1009t said:


> Is there anyway I can look at it without uploading a resume? What did you apply for, and which internship do you want the most?



_"Disney Theatrical Productions is seeking bright energetic interns for our College Associates program. This competitive program aims to provide the next generation of theater makers, managers, producers and administrators with hands-on, engaging learning opportunities.  

During your internship we will provide you with a comprehensive overview of one the world's largest commercial theater enterprises. Our interns are presented with a structured program which includes seminars and challenging work assignments.




Potential internship areas:


    * Casting

    * Creative Development

    * Dramaturgy/Literary*

    * Education Outreach*

    * Finance

    * Guest Services

    * Marketing

    * Publicity

    * Tour Marketing


EARN WHILE YOU LEARN  We provide you with the opportunity to apply your education to real world experiences and obtain hands-on training  while receiving financial compensation.


In order to qualify for one of these exciting positions you must be a full-time student currently enrolled in an accredited educational institution with a focus on a theatrical/performing arts curriculum. Candidates must have completed their sophomore year and seek experience in a commercial theatre company.


If you are interested in any of the above positions, please indicate so on both your resume and cover letter. You must be available to work at least 20 hours a week during regular business hours. Please indicate which semester youre interesting in apply to; students may work during the fall, spring, or summer semesters, full-time or part-time based on students availability and the needs of the department. All Internships are located 214 W. 42nd Street, New York, NY unless otherwise stated."_

I applied for Casting, Guest Services, Creative Development, and Publicity. Ideally, I'd like to be a company manager, but Casting and Guest Services sound good for me. I'm not as much of a story creator, though I'd love to dabble in creative development. Publicity also sounds fun as well. 

I'm just a huge fan of Disney, former WDW CP, and Disney Theatricals is my dream job. I'm hoping they contact me. I also hope they got all my things - the website is super confusing. They should really just have an email you can send these things to.


----------



## r1009t

aftertoday said:


> _I applied for Casting, Guest Services, Creative Development, and Publicity. Ideally, I'd like to be a company manager, but Casting and Guest Services sound good for me. I'm not as much of a story creator, though I'd love to dabble in creative development. Publicity also sounds fun as well.
> 
> I'm just a huge fan of Disney, former WDW CP, and Disney Theatricals is my dream job. I'm hoping they contact me. I also hope they got all my things - the website is super confusing. They should really just have an email you can send these things to._


_

Thanks soooo much!  What's your major in college? Do you think with a public relations major that I could still get accepted even though it says you need an emphasis on theatrical/performing arts?_


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> This is kind of totally random- but aftertoday's post about interning with Disney Theatrical made me go look at the Disney Careers site. And after some snooping around- I just applied for an internship on the set of General Hospital this summer. I'm so excited. Chances are I won't get it, but who knows- it just may happen! That would be SO amazing. Okay- sorry for going off-topic!



Good luck!


----------



## thisisemily

hey guys!

fall 2011 hopeful here 

check out my vlog and blog!

youtube.com/missemiilyy
emily-quinlan.blogspot.com


----------



## wdwislife

have any of you thought about going to University of Central Florida, and working full time at WDW?
I'm considering it!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> have any of you thought about going to University of Central Florida, and working full time at WDW?
> I'm considering it!



Well, I've already decided on a school, since I'm going to be a freshman next year! Crazy stuff, high school really flies by, especially senior year. 

I didn't look into any schools outside of Texas, but that's just my personal preference, I wanted to stay sort of close to home (I'll be about four hours away). But I just visited the UCF website, and it seems really nice. It's about the same size as the school I'll be attending next year (i.e. HUGE).

Alright, sorry if this post seemed a bit incoherent. I've got a massive headache and I'm slightly congested, so I'm probably not making much sense.


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> have any of you thought about going to University of Central Florida, and working full time at WDW?
> I'm considering it!



No, I'm kind of concentrating on in-state schools/northeastern schools. Is it primarily a performing arts school? It would be nice to work FT at wdw though...


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> have any of you thought about going to University of Central Florida, and working full time at WDW?
> I'm considering it!



I've thought about it, but I would really like to get a HOPE scholarship, which is only good for instate schools, so idk. I would really like to go to UCF and work at WDW though, but its expensive if you don't have a scholarship or are from out of state.. We'll just have to see when the time comes. But, I did look up Freshman scholarships on the UCF website and it is possible I could get a Freshman scholarship for UCF because I have really good grades and I take lots of honors/AP classes, so I would definitely apply to see if I could get one of those. If so, I would definitely go!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> have any of you thought about going to University of Central Florida, and working full time at WDW?
> I'm considering it!



I did think about that when I was looking to transfer my freshman year. (my first year here at WVU wasn't as wonderful as hoped...) They have a great theater program so I was planning on doing that or their TV/Radio Broadcasting degree. But I changed my mind about transferring and stayed at WVU. I only have one year left 

I have thought about getting a second degree (the TV/Radio one) while I'm working at WDW after I graduate.


----------



## ::Snow_White::

ipodluvr287, thanks for the info on photopass a few pages back!
I searched and found a girl who was accepted for photographer and will be keeping a blog about it when she gets there, so I'll be following it.

That's definitely going to be my #1 choice when I apply for the CP.


----------



## r1009t

Anyone know of a role that could be related to a public relations major?


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Anyone know of a role that could be related to a public relations major?



Maybe front desk at a resort?


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> Anyone know of a role that could be related to a public relations major?



not sure for CP's, but i know there are PR/Communications PI's in WDW.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Maybe front desk at a resort?



That's what I was kind of thinking, like guest relations or something? The reason I ask is because a lot of pr/journalism majors require an internship and obviously my first choice is disney  A PI would be ideal, but it's almost impossible to get one without doing the cp from what I hear...


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> That's what I was kind of thinking, like guest relations or something? The reason I ask is because a lot of pr/journalism majors require an internship and obviously my first choice is disney  A PI would be ideal, but it's almost impossible to get one without doing the cp from what I hear...



Yeah, I've haerd the same thing. If you want a PI, you had better have done the CP first. I think front desk sounds kind of interesting and I've read some blogs about it and people say its definitely not boring. I would give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Yeah, I've haerd the same thing. If you want a PI, you had better have done the CP first. I think front desk sounds kind of interesting and I've read some blogs about it and people say its definitely not boring. I would give it a shot if I were you.



Can you post the links to the blogs?


----------



## ipodluvr287

I'll see if I can find them!


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I'll see if I can find them!



Thanks so much!  Where has everyone gone on this thread?


----------



## mebbradley

College is killing me.
gah.


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Thanks so much!  Where has everyone gone on this thread?



I'm still here! I was in NYC this past week for spring break/dance competition, so I had really limited internet access.

We got the chance to meet the cast of Wicked (which was phenomenal) after the show, and ask them questions about dancing, singing, and auditioning for Broadway. It was so cool. We also met one of the dancers for In The Heights (another Broadway show), and took a hip-hop class from her. We learned the choreography for the song "96,000." We also got to ask her questions. And, after the show, we got to meet Corbin Bleu (who starred in In The Heights)! It was amazing.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I'm still here! I was in NYC this past week for spring break/dance competition, so I had really limited internet access.
> 
> We got the chance to meet the cast of Wicked (which was phenomenal) after the show, and ask them questions about dancing, singing, and auditioning for Broadway. It was so cool. We also met one of the dancers for In The Heights (another Broadway show), and took a hip-hop class from her. We learned the choreography for the song "96,000." We also got to ask her questions. And, after the show, we got to meet Corbin Bleu (who starred in In The Heights)! It was amazing.



That's so cool!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Ajaz said:


> I'm still here! I was in NYC this past week for spring break/dance competition, so I had really limited internet access.
> 
> We got the chance to meet the cast of Wicked (which was phenomenal) after the show, and ask them questions about dancing, singing, and auditioning for Broadway. It was so cool. We also met one of the dancers for In The Heights (another Broadway show), and took a hip-hop class from her. We learned the choreography for the song "96,000." We also got to ask her questions. And, after the show, we got to meet Corbin Bleu (who starred in In The Heights)! It was amazing.



That sounds really cool! Wicked and In the Heights are my favorite Broadway shows 

I've been busy myself as well, that's why I've really barely posted. I was the student director for my high school's spring musical (it was Once Upon A Mattress this year) so my days have been spent pretty much living at my school for the past few months. It just ended, and even though it was a ton of fun and I'll miss it a lot next year, I'm glad to be able to get my usual sleep schedule back on track! But anyway, now I hope to be posting a lot more. I'm officially going to SUNY Purchase in the fall (well kind of officially. I'm still trying to see if I can get financial aid for my top school. but I'll be happy no matter where I end up) and I honestly think about the CP, which will hopefully be Spring 2012 for me, every single day.


----------



## ipodluvr287

tinkerbelle22 said:


> That sounds really cool! Wicked and In the Heights are my favorite Broadway shows
> 
> I've been busy myself as well, that's why I've really barely posted. I was the student director for my high school's spring musical (it was Once Upon A Mattress this year) so my days have been spent pretty much living at my school for the past few months. It just ended, and even though it was a ton of fun and I'll miss it a lot next year, I'm glad to be able to get my usual sleep schedule back on track! But anyway, now I hope to be posting a lot more. I'm officially going to SUNY Purchase in the fall (well kind of officially. I'm still trying to see if I can get financial aid for my top school. but I'll be happy no matter where I end up) and I honestly think about the CP, which will hopefully be Spring 2012 for me, every single day.



My school did Once Upon A Matress also! We are done too. They did the performances last weekend.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

ipodluvr287 said:


> My school did Once Upon A Matress also! We are done too. They did the performances last weekend.



Wow, small world! It's a really great show


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> I'm still here! I was in NYC this past week for spring break/dance competition, so I had really limited internet access.
> 
> We got the chance to meet the cast of Wicked (which was phenomenal) after the show, and ask them questions about dancing, singing, and auditioning for Broadway. It was so cool. We also met one of the dancers for In The Heights (another Broadway show), and took a hip-hop class from her. We learned the choreography for the song "96,000." We also got to ask her questions. And, after the show, we got to meet Corbin Bleu (who starred in In The Heights)! It was amazing.



That is amazing!!! I'm on spring break with a sprained ankle=  no dance classes= to much free time lol.


----------



## aftertoday

r1009t said:


> Thanks soooo much!  What's your major in college? Do you think with a public relations major that I could still get accepted even though it says you need an emphasis on theatrical/performing arts?



Honestly, I'm not really sure. I'm majoring in Hospitality & Tourism Management with a minor in Theatre, and I think I should be a great candidate due to the fact that I've interned for Broadway producers and worked in Broadway theatres for a long time as well as being a former Disney employee. But you can't really know what they want, or who else may be applying that is more qualified. 

It's worth a shot!


----------



## r1009t

aftertoday said:


> Honestly, I'm not really sure. I'm majoring in Hospitality & Tourism Management with a minor in Theatre, and I think I should be a great candidate due to the fact that I've interned for Broadway producers and worked in Broadway theatres for a long time as well as being a former Disney employee. But you can't really know what they want, or who else may be applying that is more qualified.
> 
> It's worth a shot!



Thanks for the info and please update on how it goes!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Thanks for the info and please update on how it goes!



I would love to hear too! That sounds interesting!


----------



## wdwislife

Hi everyone! I thought I'd get this thread going by posting questions of the day!

Today's question is: What is your favorite ride in each of the WDW parks?

for me its
MK: the mountains! (and haunted mansion  )
Epcot: Soarin'/TT
DHS: ToT
AK: EE


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I'd get this thread going by posting questions of the day!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite ride in each of the WDW parks?
> 
> for me its
> MK: the mountains! (and haunted mansion  )
> Epcot: Soarin'/TT
> DHS: ToT
> AK: EE



MK: Splash Mountain
Epcot: Test Track
DHS: Great Movie Ride
AK: Kilimanjaro Safaris


----------



## tinkerbelle22

MK: Splash Mountain, Space Mountain
Epcot: Test Track, Soarin'
DHS: Tower of Terror
AK: Expedition Everest


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I'd get this thread going by posting questions of the day!
> 
> Today's question is: What is your favorite ride in each of the WDW parks?
> 
> for me its
> MK: the mountains! (and haunted mansion  )
> Epcot: Soarin'/TT
> DHS: ToT
> AK: EE



MK: teacups with haunted mansion in a close second
Epcot:test tract
DHS:tower of terror
AK: expedition everest


----------



## mollay

MK: Don't make me choose!!!  I love It's A Small World, Pirates of the Caribbean, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Jungle Cruise, that Buzz Lightyear ride, lol, and of course Space Mountain.  
AK: Expedition Everest, hands down!  I love the Kali River Rapids, too though.  And the Safari.
EPCOT: Soarin', of course!
DHS: Gotta be Tower of Terror, but I did go on Rockin Rollercoaster for the first time last year!  

Basically... I'm really bad at choosing, haha.


----------



## wdwislife

New question of the day:
What are you most looking forward to about the CP?

For me it would definitely be just being immersed in the magic EVERYDAY for 6 months! Ugh it's so amazing and unbelievable that so many people get to go to WDW on a daily basis!
(The free park admission is pretty nice too  )


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> What are you most looking forward to about the CP?
> 
> For me it would definitely be just being immersed in the magic EVERYDAY for 6 months! Ugh it's so amazing and unbelievable that so many people get to go to WDW on a daily basis!
> (The free park admission is pretty nice too  )



Well, pretty much the same as you, but I'm also really excited for all the people I'll get to meet. I love how all the different groups (Fall 2010, Spring 2011, etc.) come together and get really close before they get down to WDW.


----------



## princesskelz

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> What are you most looking forward to about the CP?
> 
> For me it would definitely be just being immersed in the magic EVERYDAY for 6 months! Ugh it's so amazing and unbelievable that so many people get to go to WDW on a daily basis!
> (The free park admission is pretty nice too  )



Im looking forward to 
(cheesy moment ahead)
Making magic for little ones. When i was little i thought the coolest thing was all the magic that happened. Weather it was a princess calling me a princess or if it was someone sprinkling pixie dust on my head it was all equal. 
I am also looking forward to walking into work everyday and hopefully seeing either a castle, a ball, a hat, or a tree of life. Where ever im at ill be happy.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I'm going to do 2 since I missed the first question:

Favorite Rides:
MK: TTA!!
Epcot: Soarin'
Studios: Rock'n'Rollercoaster
AK: Expedition Everest

Most looking forward to:
Living my dream!! It seems like I have been waiting so long to work for Disney. When the CP starts - all of those dreams will come true!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

princesskelz said:


> Im looking forward to
> (cheesy moment ahead)
> Making magic for little ones. When i was little i thought the coolest thing was all the magic that happened. Weather it was a princess calling me a princess or if it was someone sprinkling pixie dust on my head it was all equal.
> I am also looking forward to walking into work everyday and hopefully seeing either a castle, a ball, a hat, or a tree of life. Where ever im at ill be happy.



I LOVE this. Same here to all of it!


----------



## wdwislife

princesskelz said:


> Im looking forward to
> (cheesy moment ahead)
> Making magic for little ones. When i was little i thought the coolest thing was all the magic that happened. Weather it was a princess calling me a princess or if it was someone sprinkling pixie dust on my head it was all equal.
> I am also looking forward to walking into work everyday and hopefully seeing either a castle, a ball, a hat, or a tree of life. Where ever im at ill be happy.



i love this too! i wasn't feeling as deep when i wrote mine...haha
this is so well said and true!


----------



## princesskelz

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I LOVE this. Same here to all of it!





wdwislife said:


> i love this too! i wasn't feeling as deep when i wrote mine...haha
> this is so well said and true!



Well thanks


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> What are you most looking forward to about the CP?
> 
> For me it would definitely be just being immersed in the magic EVERYDAY for 6 months! Ugh it's so amazing and unbelievable that so many people get to go to WDW on a daily basis!
> (The free park admission is pretty nice too  )



Probably getting to make magic for all the little ones  I also know I'll love getting up and going to work to see (hopefully) a castle everyday. I think the free park admission is a good one too


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> What are you most looking forward to about the CP?
> 
> For me it would definitely be just being immersed in the magic EVERYDAY for 6 months! Ugh it's so amazing and unbelievable that so many people get to go to WDW on a daily basis!
> (The free park admission is pretty nice too  )



I'm looking forward to a lot of things. First of all, living the dream I've had since I was like, a freshman in high school. Ever since then I've wanted to do the CP because to me, Disney is a way of life. It's the friendly, magical atmosphere that truly makes it different from other theme parks. So the fact that I'd be working there just thrills me. Also, and I said this when I applied to Build a Bear Workshop the other day, I love making people smile. I love seeing a child's face when you make them laugh or when their day is brightened with that Disney magic. To be able to make dreams come true in even the smallest ways every day would make me so happy. And of course, meeting new people. I come from a really small town, with the same 180 kids in my grade since kindergarten. And the college I'm going to in the fall has tons of people with different areas of interests. At the CP, we'll all be there for the same thing, the same reason. I think that's pretty cool


----------



## wdwislife

New question of the day! I think I'm going to start doing these everyday 

It's a two parter:
What is your dream role at WDW? (doesn't have to be CP realistic)
What is your dream CP role?

1. I would LOVE to be in the beauty and the beast show at DHS or sing in the voices of liberty at the american pavillion in Epcot!
2. Dancing in a parade would be AMAZING! But I'd also love to do face, or work attractions at the tower of terror.


----------



## r1009t

To the first question: Making magic. It's has simple as that  

To the second: 1.)casting, producer, there are so many things I want to do... 

                     2.)character performer


----------



## Ajaz

tinkerbelle22 said:


> ...I applied to Build a Bear Workshop the other day...



You applied to Build a Bear?! Besides Disney, that would probably be one of the coolest places to work! Hmm...maybe I should check my local Build a Bear for openings. 



wdwislife said:


> New question of the day! I think I'm going to start doing these everyday
> 
> It's a two parter:
> What is your dream role at WDW? (doesn't have to be CP realistic)
> What is your dream CP role?
> 
> 1. I would LOVE to be in the beauty and the beast show at DHS or sing in the voices of liberty at the american pavillion in Epcot!
> 2. Dancing in a parade would be AMAZING! But I'd also love to do face, or work attractions at the tower of terror.



1. Dancer! Parade dancer, show dancer, pretty much anything that would let me dance in the happiest place on earth. 
2. Entertainment. Obviously, dancer for this as well, but I'd be happy doing anything in entertainment. I'm also really interested in Attractions and Merchandising. I'm not too picky.


----------



## wdwislife

what's the verdict on these QOTD's? should i keep doing them?


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> what's the verdict on these QOTD's? should i keep doing them?



If you want to, I'd say keep it up! They're lots of fun 
And to Ajaz, yeah I applied to Build a Bear, mostly because it did look like a lot of fun! I'm not sure if I got the job yet though...crossing my fingers.

To answer the question:
1. My dream is to do casting for Disney on Broadway. That's my ultimate dream. If not on Broadway, then for the performances and parades in WDW.
2. My dream CP role is Attractions. I'd love to work at the Great Move Ride since I'm an actor, so it would be really cool to combine working at a Disney attraction with, basically, performing. Hospitality would be my second choice. I think it would be fun to check people in to their hotels and see the very beginning of their stay!


----------



## wdwislife

bellaDisneydncr: i just subscribed to you on youtube. you're so funny and adorable!
I love the videos, they're really entertaining even if you feel like you're just rambling sometimes haha. 
when i get closer to my CP i'll definitely do vlogs!


----------



## princesskelz

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day! I think I'm going to start doing these everyday
> 
> It's a two parter:
> What is your dream role at WDW? (doesn't have to be CP realistic)
> What is your dream CP role?



Dream role at WDW would have to be hands down a "friend" of a character fur or face.
Dream CP role will either be character attendant, or BBB fairy godmother in training.


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> what's the verdict on these QOTD's? should i keep doing them?



Yes! Anything to keep me from actually doing my homework...


----------



## mollay

Dream role is to be friends with Cinderella of course.  
Actually, even Tink and Alice would suffice.  I wish!!!

Anyway... dream role at CP... I don't know!  Honestly I'd just be happy to get in in the first place, haha.  Photopass would be nice because I love getting to capture all those memories.....


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day! I think I'm going to start doing these everyday
> 
> It's a two parter:
> What is your dream role at WDW? (doesn't have to be CP realistic)
> What is your dream CP role?



My craziest dream at WDW is to be President of the whole resort (the next Meg Crofton) lol but that's far off
My real dream role is either Belle in the stage show or Claire DeLune in the Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue
My dream CP role is being friends with Snow and Belle. I want to do everything in between, too, though!!



wdwislife said:


> bellaDisneydncr: i just subscribed to you on youtube. you're so funny and adorable!
> I love the videos, they're really entertaining even if you feel like you're just rambling sometimes haha.
> when i get closer to my CP i'll definitely do vlogs!



Thank you!!!  I do feel like I'm just rambling- especially because I have nothing CP related to talk about lol I've got a couple more from my spring break trip that will be going up soon


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day! I think I'm going to start doing these everyday
> 
> It's a two parter:
> What is your dream role at WDW? (doesn't have to be CP realistic)
> What is your dream CP role?
> 
> 1. I would LOVE to be in the beauty and the beast show at DHS or sing in the voices of liberty at the american pavillion in Epcot!
> 2. Dancing in a parade would be AMAZING! But I'd also love to do face, or work attractions at the tower of terror.



1. Ariel in Voyage of the Little Mermaid or Belle in Beauty and the Beast Show
2. Face Character - I fall into the height ranges of Alice, Wendy, and Tinkerbell


----------



## wdwislife

Woo! We've got over 300 pposts here guys!  let's keep it up!
I'll post a new QOTD later! I've got rehearsal for A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Wow! Over 300 posts? Let's keep this up guys! 

Btw, I think you guys should read my PTR. The link is in the siggy. I can't get anyone else to post on it. Wow I'm a loser.  We're going to WDW in September and I have been deemed official planner. Haha. Imagine that, since I know all about WDW and everything. Hahaha


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> I've got rehearsal for A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum!



I LOVE that show!!! I was in it a few years ago- it's SO much fun. What are you in it?


----------



## ipodluvr287

I really have no idea why I felt the need to post this, but my mind started wandering of (AGAIN! IMAGINE THAT!) and I thought of it.  This year my high school's chorus (me included) will be singing in the Candlelight Processional at EPCOT a few days before Christmas. Not sure of the exact date. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## wdwislife

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I LOVE that show!!! I was in it a few years ago- it's SO much fun. What are you in it?



I'm Vibrata, the courtesan! It's so fun! 



ipodluvr287 said:


> I really have no idea why I felt the need to post this, but my mind started wandering of (AGAIN! IMAGINE THAT!) and I thought of it.  This year my high school's chorus (me included) will be singing in the Candlelight Processional at EPCOT a few days before Christmas. Not sure of the exact date. I'm so excited!!!



WOW! that's soo cool!  i want to do that! hahah


----------



## wdwislife

alright, late QOTD! 

What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?

For me it would definitely be pins--i've got 2 lanyards! 
i love finding them in the parks, whether they're of my favorite rides, favorite characters, parks or cool collector's pins. 
I also love Mickey ears! I customized a great pair my last trip in February! 

OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun! 






At the Akershus princess dinner in Epcot this past February, with Cinderella! 
From left right:
me, my little sister, my little cousins


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> alright, late QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?
> 
> For me it would definitely be pins--i've got 2 lanyards!
> i love finding them in the parks, whether they're of my favorite rides, favorite characters, parks or cool collector's pins.
> I also love Mickey ears! I customized a great pair my last trip in February!
> 
> OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun!




I love getting tshirts from different places I go. I can still wear my tshirts from my last WDW visit in 2000 when I was 5, just to give you a sense of how much I NEVER grow. I'm stuck at 5'0. Oh well, I'll be ahead when I audition for the CP one day. Can you say MOUSE HEIGHT!!! 

Ha. I would post a pic, but like I said I haven't been since 2000, so they would all be from when I was 5 and plus, we didn't have a digital camera then.  Thank god I'm going to WDW in September, then I'll have plenty of pics to post!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> I'm Vibrata, the courtesan! It's so fun!



Shut up- that is the role I had when I was in that show!!!! How crazy is that?!



wdwislife said:


> alright, late QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?
> 
> OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun!



My favorite souvenirs to collect are most definitely pins. I have two lanyards full and a bunch not on lanyards. I just can't stop buying them.
My favorite souvenir that I don't really "collect" lol is my Disney Bear. I don't know if you all remember from years ago, but the small Disney Bears that they have now- they used to have larger ones. It's my most favorite bear ever.

This is probably my favorite picture spot in all of WDW. I try to get a picture here every trip:


----------



## mollay

wdwislife said:


> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?
> 
> 
> OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun!



I don't really collect any souvenirs -- not yet at least!  I wanted to collect antenna toppers... but my car doesn't even have an antenna u___u  I'd love to collect pins but I know people can get ADDICTED!  I think I'll just wait until I work for Disney and get a nice discount before I start going overboard with the souvenir purchasing.  


And picture with my bff and Pinocchio (I'm on ze left!).  I love that we are practically the same height.  Also... we did not mean to match on purpose. xD






It makes me sad because it was the last day of our senior trip, this was the first picture we took that day! My BFF and I are HUGE Disney geeks, so we ditched our friends for the morning and went on all of our favorite rides.  Carousel of Progress, anyone??


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> alright, late QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?
> 
> For me it would definitely be pins--i've got 2 lanyards!
> i love finding them in the parks, whether they're of my favorite rides, favorite characters, parks or cool collector's pins.
> I also love Mickey ears! I customized a great pair my last trip in February!
> 
> OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun!



I've only been to WDW twice and DLR once, so I haven't really ever collected anything. Maybe t-shirts? I still wear the one I got on my first visit, when I was eight (I just realized that was ten years ago. Weird!) although it's a tiny bit too short.

Okay, I just spent half an hour going through my friends' facebook pictures to find one from our dance team trip two years ago. Except, most people have deleted the pictures or they're really bad or I'm not in it if it's a good one. Haha, oh well. If I come across one, I'll definitely post it!


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> alright, late QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?



Um, I don't really collect anything in particular from wdw, actually my last trip I don't remember buying anything. However I love, love disney couture jewelry. So even though it's not park specific it's something disney that I collect. I also love books about disney, like the art of type books, and just other books disney related.  

I would post a pic, but I don't have one that doesn't have my family in it, and I'm going to ere on the side of caution with that...


----------



## princesskelz

I collect Disney stuffed animals and Disney Jim Shore figures. I am obsessed!


----------



## wdwislife

new QOTD!

What are your favorite places to eat/restaurants in WDW?

Mine would be Cinderella's Royal Table for table service, Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café for quick service, and i LOVE dole whips from Aloha Isle and cream cheese pretzels from Scuttle's Landing!

^ I just realized that all my favorites are in MK!  A lot of restaurants in Epcot were close seconds!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> new QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite places to eat/restaurants in WDW?
> 
> Mine would be Cinderella's Royal Table for table service, Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café for quick service, and i LOVE dole whips from Aloha Isle and cream cheese pretzels from Scuttle's Landing!
> 
> ^ I just realized that all my favorites are in MK!  A lot of restaurants in Epcot were close seconds!



I haven't really been to Disney enough to know the restaurants too well, but the last time we were there, I really liked the Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater. It was really fun...plus I had some awesome onion rings, haha. We also ate at Pizzafari, which was pretty good.
This is something I'm really looking forward to on the CP, food. I LOVE food.


----------



## wdwislife

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Shut up- that is the role I had when I was in that show!!!! How crazy is that?!



hahah wow! that's too funny!  we're twins!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> new QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite places to eat/restaurants in WDW?
> 
> Mine would be Cinderella's Royal Table for table service, Cosmic Ray's Starlight Café for quick service, and i LOVE dole whips from Aloha Isle and cream cheese pretzels from Scuttle's Landing!
> 
> ^ I just realized that all my favorites are in MK!  A lot of restaurants in Epcot were close seconds!



My TS favorite is Cinderella's Royal Table and my quick service favorite is also the same. Cosmic Ray's rocks! haha


----------



## r1009t

If I had been to the royal table, it probably would be my favorite, but we've never been able to get a reservation there, so chef mickeys or the italian restaurant in epcot.


----------



## mollay

I have memories of eating pizza in Italy in EPCOT every night when I went to WDW back in 1999.  So I would say that,  for sheer nostalgic reasons. n__n

Though my friends and I ate in Japan last year and it was so fun!  The hibachi was awesome


----------



## yellowlabforever

After a few weeks of thinking, I've decided that I probably would like to do concierge first choice instead of entertainment. Because I think it'd be fun, and I'd be working in a deluxe resort. And I probably won't make it to an audition
Top Three Resort Choices
-Beach Club 
-Grand Floridian
-Contemporary
Honorable mention: Poly 

I'd also like to do Attractions, I think that'd be fun
Top Three
-TSM
-Ellen's Energy Adventure
-Soarin
Honorable Mention: Great Movie Ride  

My third choice would be QSFB 
Top Three
-Captain Cooks (at the Poly) 
-The quick service area in the Land
-The France Bakery


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> alright, late QOTD!
> 
> What are your favorite souvenirs to collect from WDW/disney parks?
> 
> OPTIONAL QUESTION: post a picture of you from a trip to disney/doing something disney related/just any picture that's fun!



Alrighty, I'm a little behind on the QOTDs! To answer this one, my favorite souvenirs are pieces of jewelry. I love getting little earrings and bracelets, and that's usually what I bring back for my friends too. And to answer part two of this question, here's a pic of my best friend and I on Splash Mountain this past October. We're in the second to last row, and I'm on the right:





And my favorite places to eat in WDW are Sci-Fi Dine-In, Casey's Corner, San Angel Inn, and the Brown Derby


----------



## wdwislife

this isn't really a QOTD, just a general question for anyone who knows anything!

What have you all heard about the three CP dorms?  Which one are you thinking about living in?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I haven't really thought about that yet! lol I have heard good and bad things about each one. I know certain ones are farther away from the buses, but I will have my car most likely so that shouldn't be a big deal for me.


----------



## wdwislife

i just watched your new vlog! loved hearing about the trip 
My next trip isn't for a while, but i enjoy living vicariously through yours hahah.

i'm used to going during the super crowded season, during president's week in Feb. The key really is to get up bright and early! 

Also, I bought the Four Parks, One World CD when I was there two months ago, I love it!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> this isn't really a QOTD, just a general question for anyone who knows anything!
> 
> What have you all heard about the three CP dorms?  Which one are you thinking about living in?



I've heard pretty much the general stuff: Vista's the party place, Chatham's nice and big, and Patterson's really new, but quiet.
I'm not sure if I'll be able to bring my car when I go, since my sister is keeping it next year when I go to college, so I definitely want to be near a bus stop. I'm also not a huge partier, so I think Chatham is probably my best fit.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> this isn't really a QOTD, just a general question for anyone who knows anything!
> 
> What have you all heard about the three CP dorms?  Which one are you thinking about living in?



I hear Vista Way is for the partiers and Patterson doesn't have a bus stop and they're stricter about keeping it clean because its newer. I've heard Chatham is more normal I guess. They have a bus stop, there aren't as many partiers, and they aren't very strict about it, so I'd probably go with Chatham.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Also, I bought the Four Parks, One World CD when I was there two months ago, I love it!



What is the four parks one world cd?


----------



## wdwislife

It's a CD that they sell in the parks with music from all over WDW! it's great.
I like to listen to it while I do school work, nothing gets me going like the Soarin' music, or the MK welcome song!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> It's a CD that they sell in the parks with music from all over WDW! it's great.
> I like to listen to it while I do school work, nothing gets me going like the Soarin' music, or the MK welcome song!



Oh! Ha, that makes sense! Maybe I'll get it when I go in September! I like to listen to music while I do homework and projects. It helps me focus.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Ajaz said:


> *I've heard pretty much the general stuff: Vista's the party place, Chatham's nice and big, and Patterson's really new, but quiet.*
> I'm not sure if I'll be able to bring my car when I go, since my sister is keeping it next year when I go to college, so I definitely want to be near a bus stop. I'm also not a huge partier, so I think Chatham is probably my best fit.



I've heard the same stuff. Chatham would most likely be my best fit too


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Oh! Ha, that makes sense! Maybe I'll get it when I go in September! I like to listen to music while I do homework and projects. It helps me focus.



It's amazing- I seriously recommend getting it. I LOVE it. I'm the same way- I like to listen to instrumental music while I do homework and that CD has tons of instrumental stuff. And of course it makes me happy because it reminds me of Disney!


----------



## wdwislife

New QOTD!

How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?

I found out about the CP almost exactly a year ago. I was in the midst of planning my trip that I took this past Feb. and spent all my time browsing the internet for all things disney.  I remembered meeting a girl who was on the CP during my 2008 trip to the world, so I looked it up online and, let me tell you, from then on I was hooked. 
The idea of working at WDW was all I'd ever hoped for. It didn't matter that I was only a freshmen in HS, i _knew_ that WDW was calling my name, and I'd make it there someday! 
The summer passed, and I went back to school. I was super engrossed in my trip planning, and all things DIS. 
I was reading the College Board and got jealous of all the threads for people with CP's coming up in the near future. I figured there MUST be some people out there as crazy as me who were anticipating their CP's, though they're years away.
Thus this thread was born on an October night, while sitting bored backstage at a rehearsal for my show of the time, Camelot.
We started off slow, but soon grew to the bustling thread we have today! 
I love talking with you guys and having a place to vent about my excitement and disney passion!
My CP may be 3 years away, but each day means I'm one day closer to all of the milestones I'll reach between now and then, and ultimately my (hopefully) fall 2013 CP!


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> New QOTD!
> 
> How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?
> 
> I found out about the CP almost exactly a year ago. I was in the midst of planning my trip that I took this past Feb. and spent all my time browsing the internet for all things disney.  I remembered meeting a girl who was on the CP during my 2008 trip to the world, so I looked it up online and, let me tell you, from then on I was hooked.
> The idea of working at WDW was all I'd ever hoped for. It didn't matter that I was only a freshmen in HS, i _knew_ that WDW was calling my name, and I'd make it there someday!
> The summer passed, and I went back to school. I was super engrossed in my trip planning, and all things DIS.
> I was reading the College Board and got jealous of all the threads for people with CP's coming up in the near future. I figured there MUST be some people out there as crazy as me who were anticipating their CP's, though they're years away.
> Thus this thread was born on an October night, while sitting bored backstage at a rehearsal for my show of the time, Camelot.
> We started off slow, but soon grew to the bustling thread we have today!
> I love talking with you guys and having a place to vent about my excitement and disney passion!
> My CP may be 3 years away, but each day means I'm one day closer to all of the milestones I'll reach between now and then, and ultimately my (hopefully) fall 2013 CP!



I found out about the cp last summer _after_ I had come back from a trip to wdw in june. When I was there I realized how much I wanted to be friends with characters... did some research on disney auditions which led me to learn about the cp. 

My road to the cp will be... interesting I think. Especially since I want to do it during school. I'm crossing my fingers when it comes to my sophomore year in college my future school will sanction it as an internship, which would make my life so much easier. I think a lot depends on how many ap credits I'll have too... I'm freaking out about exams coming up anyone else? 

I totally remembered when this thread started! I previously only had lurked on the cp auditions thread so when you started this thread, I felt like there's someone else who's as crazy as me? lol. Now this thread has evolved from a few of us to a whole bunch which is amazing!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> New QOTD!
> 
> How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?
> 
> I found out about the CP almost exactly a year ago. I was in the midst of planning my trip that I took this past Feb. and spent all my time browsing the internet for all things disney.  I remembered meeting a girl who was on the CP during my 2008 trip to the world, so I looked it up online and, let me tell you, from then on I was hooked.
> The idea of working at WDW was all I'd ever hoped for. It didn't matter that I was only a freshmen in HS, i _knew_ that WDW was calling my name, and I'd make it there someday!
> The summer passed, and I went back to school. I was super engrossed in my trip planning, and all things DIS.
> I was reading the College Board and got jealous of all the threads for people with CP's coming up in the near future. I figured there MUST be some people out there as crazy as me who were anticipating their CP's, though they're years away.
> Thus this thread was born on an October night, while sitting bored backstage at a rehearsal for my show of the time, Camelot.
> We started off slow, but soon grew to the bustling thread we have today!
> I love talking with you guys and having a place to vent about my excitement and disney passion!
> My CP may be 3 years away, but each day means I'm one day closer to all of the milestones I'll reach between now and then, and ultimately my (hopefully) fall 2013 CP!



This is kind of a long story.
Last year in English, one of my friends was OBSESSED with Disney stuff, and whenever we had free time, she would do trivia quizzes or look up stuff on the parks. She told me everything she knew about being a princess, as this is her dream. Everyone, including me, thought she was kind of insane. But the idea of working in Disney World kind of grew on me after a while.

Then I forgot all about it and went on with my life, until about sixth months ago. My friends and I were joking about moving to Disney, and I decided to look up job opportunities there, and BAM. I found the college program. And I've been obsessed ever since.


----------



## r1009t

Oh- I totally forgot to mention, I want to live in chatham.


----------



## mebbradley

wdwislife said:


> New QOTD!
> 
> How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?



Sorry for the super long post!  But I'd rather tell you the whole story so sorry for the novel  I wrote this for my blog and just brought it over here! 

On December 22,1998, Megan came home from elementary school and upon skipping up the driveway with her backpack in hand, entered her home and went on into her room to put her stuff down since she had made a few Christmas cards in class and did not want her parents to see them. She walked into her room where she saw a pair of shorts and a t-shirt sitting there with a Donald Duck stuffed animal on it. She was utterly confused, as it was far from shorts and t-shirts weather in the cold state of Md. As she threw her boots in her closet, she noticed her duffle bag was missing. When she walked out of her room, she called for her mom and all of a sudden, her cousin Bryan popped out of her bathroom behind her and said Surprise! as he placed one of the famous Mickey Mouse Ear hats on her head. Byran had done the CP in 1997 fall semester.  Her family was leaving for Walt Disney World in just a few short hours! Her family would be there from December 23rd to January 2nd and would be staying right off property in one of the familys timeshares.

 Soon enough, her family (which consisted of her mom, dad and great-aunt as well as herself) left their home on the Eastern Shore of Maryland for the long drive to Orlando.  Orlando is 904 miles from Mardela and it would take them about 15 hours of driving to get there. As they pulled out of their driveway, Megan waved goodbye to her pets, Blondie and Dagwood (dont worry, the family was having an aunt come take care of them each day) and began to watch movies. They left home around 4 p.m. and would drive for about 6 hours and then would stop at a hotel for the night. The next morning, the family would leave the hotel and drive down into Fl. In order to prevent Megan from asking Are we there yet? questions every 5 mins, her mother gave her a ten dollar roll of quarters and each time Megan asked Are we there YET? she would have to give up a quarter. By the time they got to Jacksonville, Fl; Megan had used surprisingly none of her quarters. But between Jacksonville and Orlando(a 2.5 hour drive); she would use a whopping 13 quarters. Upon checking in at the timeshare, The family jumped into the pool and swam for a while before unpacking and getting settled in. They went to sleep early, as tomorrow was a busy day!

 Early in the morning on Christmas eve, Megan and her family got up and got ready to head to the packs after a quick but filling breakfast. Megans mom would later recall that Megan could hardly sit still and was bouncing like a chicken with her head cut off! They would pile into the car and head towards The Magic Kingdom, with Megan bouncing in her seat with her Mickey Mouse Ears firmly on her head and Autograph Book in hand. You see, Megans cousin had done the Walt Disney World College Program the following year and had brought her back her very own autograph book with a big pen just for her trip. After catching the ferry across, and her father taking a photo of her face as she saw Cinderellas Castle for the first time, She raced off the boat. Once the family had gone through the entrance, The four of them began the walk down Main Street. The next few moments would be the first and most special of many magical moments.


 I found out about the CP thru my cousin's Eddie and Bryan; who did the CP in Fall 1997 and Spring 1999.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> New QOTD!
> 
> How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?



I first heard about the college program on a trip to WDW. I was talking to some CM's about how I wanted to work for WDW and they had me talk to another CM who was in the CP at the time. She gave me the website and some info. 

I have always known I wanted to work at WDW. Ever since I was 2 and saw Spectromagic for the first time and told my mom I was going to be one of the Butterflies. I have auditioned a few times for Seasonal and Full Time roles. I've done well, but never got a job. I have decided to use the CP as a way to get my foot in the door in the company.


----------



## Rachellee413

Hey everyone! I'm Rachel and I'm a senior at the University of Kentucky. I have 2 extra semesters before I graduate so thankfully I can still apply! =) I would have applied to do the Disney CP sooner, but due to major changes, sorority obligations(I dropped to focus on school...but I highly suggest going greek still...as I was for 3 years!) and putting it on the back burner so I could graduate, I forgot about it.

Well I forgot it until I went to Disney's Hollywood Studios over Spring Break when I was staying in St. Petersburg, FL. My friend Shannon and I convinced our group to go to Disney for a day so we went! It was my fourth time and let me tell you, I am DYING to go back! Shannon was talking about how she wanted to do the Disney College Program on the trip, and it made me remember how I read about it when I was a Junior in high school. I don't know why anybody WOULDN'T want to work for Disney! 

So there's some background...if I don't do the college program Spring Advantage 2011, then I am planning on doing it Fall Advantage 2011. I'm going to do some serious thinking considering this could affect when I graduate, and I'm sure my parents would love for me to just wait until FA '11.
I like the idea of being a Character Performer(I'm 5'5"), Character Attendant, Attractions, Merchandising, FSFB, Recreation, Lifeguard(I've swam all my life, I would just have to get re-certified to guard!), Main Entrance Ops, or even Costuming. Basically I have a list, so hopefully they could put me in one of those places whenever I apply!

I made this post really long, but I just thought I'd introduce myself!  If you want to follow my blog(it's not that exciting now...but once I apply it will be way more interesting...promise!)

~Rachel

*SHAMELESS PLUG for my blog!*: 
rachelsdisneydream.blogspot.com


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I think a lot depends on how many ap credits I'll have too... I'm freaking out about exams coming up anyone else?



Ahh! AP tests. I'm only taking two this year, statistics and psychology, but I'm still freaking out. I really need the math credit though, because I want to take as little math as possible in college. 
But I took dual enrollment English this year, which gives me twelve English credits, and I've also got human geography, world history, US history, and art history credits from past AP exams. Not that I actually need that many history credits... oh well.

Which exams have you/are you taking?


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Ahh! AP tests. I'm only taking two this year, statistics and psychology, but I'm still freaking out. I really need the math credit though, because I want to take as little math as possible in college.
> But I took dual enrollment English this year, which gives me twelve English credits, and I've also got human geography, world history, US history, and art history credits from past AP exams. Not that I actually need that many history credits... oh well.
> 
> Which exams have you/are you taking?



I took U.S. last year as a sophmore, taking art history, and comp as a junior, and as a senior stats, psych, euro, and lit (I think it's lit... the other english ap lol) 

I'm really hoping for some 5s... so it's like extra pressure. eeek. Do you like stats? I'm taking it to get out of a science, which I dislike more than math.


----------



## r1009t

Rachellee413 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Rachel



Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachellee413

r1009t said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> New QOTD!
> 
> How did you find out about the CP?/What is your road to the CP like?
> 
> I found out about the CP almost exactly a year ago. I was in the midst of planning my trip that I took this past Feb. and spent all my time browsing the internet for all things disney.  I remembered meeting a girl who was on the CP during my 2008 trip to the world, so I looked it up online and, let me tell you, from then on I was hooked.
> The idea of working at WDW was all I'd ever hoped for. It didn't matter that I was only a freshmen in HS, i _knew_ that WDW was calling my name, and I'd make it there someday!
> The summer passed, and I went back to school. I was super engrossed in my trip planning, and all things DIS.
> I was reading the College Board and got jealous of all the threads for people with CP's coming up in the near future. I figured there MUST be some people out there as crazy as me who were anticipating their CP's, though they're years away.
> Thus this thread was born on an October night, while sitting bored backstage at a rehearsal for my show of the time, Camelot.
> We started off slow, but soon grew to the bustling thread we have today!
> I love talking with you guys and having a place to vent about my excitement and disney passion!
> My CP may be 3 years away, but each day means I'm one day closer to all of the milestones I'll reach between now and then, and ultimately my (hopefully) fall 2013 CP!



My 6th grade teacher told me she did the CP back in lik '02 or something like that, so I saerched it online one day while searching all things Disney! I read the website and I was HOOKED. I knew from then on I MUST do this someday. So, here I am 3 years later, a freshman in high school and can't wait until my freshman or sophomore year of college rolls around, so that I can do the CP! My road so far has just been researching and reading the lovely threads on the college board, plus this AWESOMELY AWESOME thread that we talk on  I love being able to share my excitement for the CP with you guys b/c my friends at school probably don't want to hear about it all the time. Haha  I'm hoping for Fall Advantage 2015 which would be my sophomore year, beause I don't graduate high school till 2013.  That's quite a few years away. Oh well. I'll just wait it out here with you guys


----------



## ipodluvr287

Rachellee413 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Rachel and I'm a senior at the University of Kentucky. I have 2 extra semesters before I graduate so thankfully I can still apply! =) I would have applied to do the Disney CP sooner, but due to major changes, sorority obligations(I dropped to focus on school...but I highly suggest going greek still...as I was for 3 years!) and putting it on the back burner so I could graduate, I forgot about it.
> 
> Well I forgot it until I went to Disney's Hollywood Studios over Spring Break when I was staying in St. Petersburg, FL. My friend Shannon and I convinced our group to go to Disney for a day so we went! It was my fourth time and let me tell you, I am DYING to go back! Shannon was talking about how she wanted to do the Disney College Program on the trip, and it made me remember how I read about it when I was a Junior in high school. I don't know why anybody WOULDN'T want to work for Disney!
> 
> So there's some background...if I don't do the college program Spring Advantage 2011, then I am planning on doing it Fall Advantage 2011. I'm going to do some serious thinking considering this could affect when I graduate, and I'm sure my parents would love for me to just wait until FA '11.
> I like the idea of being a Character Performer(I'm 5'5"), Character Attendant, Attractions, Merchandising, FSFB, Recreation, Lifeguard(I've swam all my life, I would just have to get re-certified to guard!), Main Entrance Ops, or even Costuming. Basically I have a list, so hopefully they could put me in one of those places whenever I apply!
> 
> I made this post really long, but I just thought I'd introduce myself!  If you want to follow my blog(it's not that exciting now...but once I apply it will be way more interesting...promise!)
> 
> ~Rachel
> 
> *SHAMELESS PLUG for my blog!*:
> rachelsdisneydream.blogspot.com



WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Rachellee413

ipodluvr287 said:


> WELCOME!!!!!



Thank you! I subscribed to your TR!!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I took U.S. last year as a sophmore, taking art history, and comp as a junior, and as a senior stats, psych, euro, and lit (I think it's lit... the other english ap lol)
> 
> I'm really hoping for some 5s... so it's like extra pressure. eeek. Do you like stats? I'm taking it to get out of a science, which I dislike more than math.



I've never gotten a 5 before, but I'm hoping for at least one this year. Some 4s, but never a 5.

I actually don't mind stats. My teacher is pretty awesome, and explains things really well, so I have an A in the class, which gives my GPA a nice boost. Most people in the class have a high B or A. But it's definitely different than pre-calc or algebra. It takes a while to get used to, but it's not too bad. 

I have several friends in Euro, and they absolutely love it. I kind of wish I had taken it, but I didn't have any more open classes because of dance team.


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> I've never gotten a 5 before, but I'm hoping for at least one this year. Some 4s, but never a 5.
> 
> I actually don't mind stats. My teacher is pretty awesome, and explains things really well, so I have an A in the class, which gives my GPA a nice boost. Most people in the class have a high B or A. But it's definitely different than pre-calc or algebra. It takes a while to get used to, but it's not too bad.
> 
> I have several friends in Euro, and they absolutely love it. I kind of wish I had taken it, but I didn't have any more open classes because of dance team.



Same, I got a 4 on US and hoping for some 5's in the near future...I've found that colleges will almost always accept the credit if it's a 5. 

That's good to hear about stats. I'm in a regular stats class now, (avoiding pre-calc lol) so I'm hoping I'll have a pretty basic understanding of it. After taking chemistry and algebra II a year early, I decided I was done with ridiculously hard math and sciences  

I'm really excited about euro! I love art history now so I'm hoping it will be just as good!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Rachellee413 said:


> Thank you! I subscribed to your TR!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Same, I got a 4 on US and hoping for some 5's in the near future...I've found that colleges will almost always accept the credit if it's a 5.
> 
> That's good to hear about stats. I'm in a regular stats class now, (avoiding pre-calc lol) so I'm hoping I'll have a pretty basic understanding of it. After taking chemistry and algebra II a year early, I decided I was done with ridiculously hard math and sciences
> 
> I'm really excited about euro! I love art history now so I'm hoping it will be just as good!



What colleges are you looking at? The college I'm going to accepts all 4s and 5s, and most 3s.
And I loved art history too. It was so fun, but the AP test was pretty tough. I'm proud of my 3, haha.  Although a lot of my friends got a 4. I only know a few people who got a 5.


----------



## shelbs

Hey Everyone!!

My name is Shelby and well...im new lol. My mom has had one of these for forever and i decided i needed one to talk to people about the CP Im going to be a junior in high school this coming up year so im getting closer to my dream of working at WDW Im a huge Disney freak and im glad to see others planning way ahead too So again Hi everyone!!


----------



## shelbs

I have several friends in Euro, and they absolutely love it. I kind of wish I had taken it, but I didn't have any more open classes because of dance team.[/QUOTE]

Omg i LOVE AP EURO. its such an awesome class. but i love history so thats just me. but i understand about the dance team. im in the band at my school and in the fall we have practice outside until 5. so it does get tough. also  especially with dual enrollment classes....


----------



## wdwislife

In my school you can't take AP's until junior year so i'm taking my first one next year--AP Bio! and instead of taking APUSH i'm taking SUPA US History, which is run through Syracuse University. You get *SIX* college credits from it! 
Senior year I'm planning to take APES, AP Art, AP French, AP Euro and SUPA English...that's going to be pretty overwhelming, but worth it when i can do the CP!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> In my school you can't take AP's until junior year so i'm taking my first one next year--AP Bio! and instead of taking APUSH i'm taking SUPA US History, which is run through Syracuse University. You get *SIX* college credits from it!
> Senior year I'm planning to take APES, AP Art, AP French, AP Euro and SUPA English...that's going to be pretty overwhelming, but worth it when i can do the CP!



I got six credits at my school for my AP US History- taking that class and passing that test was the smartest thing I ever did. I'm going to be done with my general classes this semester, while all of my friends still have at least 2 more to do. Now if only I would have passed my AP Physics test.... lol


----------



## That_Australian_Kid

Hey guys!
Im looking at 2014 at the earliest for a year long International College Program stint...

so far awway!!!!!!

(Im Hannah btw)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hey guys!
> Im looking at 2014 at the earliest for a year long International College Program stint...
> 
> so far awway!!!!!!
> 
> (Im Hannah btw)



Man... I thought waiting for Fall 2011 was bad!!  Welcome Hannah!!!


----------



## leshunlenese

you all will absolutely have an amazing time! I did the college program in spring 2007 and several of my friends have gone back. unfortunatley for me a career at disney has nothing to do with respiratory therapy so there was no need for me to go back im thinking of another degree in nursing because they do hire nurses for the first aid but i loved it and i still think about it today and still keep in contact with my friends. Its one of the best ways to get college credit!


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> What colleges are you looking at? The college I'm going to accepts all 4s and 5s, and most 3s.
> And I loved art history too. It was so fun, but the AP test was pretty tough. I'm proud of my 3, haha.  Although a lot of my friends got a 4. I only know a few people who got a 5.



Where to begin... My favorite right now is Boston University, but I change my mind every 5 seconds. Where are you going to school? 

Welcome Shelby and Hannah!!!!!  

Anyone for Fall 2012? I think I might be the only one so far...


----------



## ipodluvr287

shelbs said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> My name is Shelby and well...im new lol. My mom has had one of these for forever and i decided i needed one to talk to people about the CP Im going to be a junior in high school this coming up year so im getting closer to my dream of working at WDW Im a huge Disney freak and im glad to see others planning way ahead too So again Hi everyone!!



WELCOME!


----------



## ipodluvr287

That_Australian_Kid said:


> Hey guys!
> Im looking at 2014 at the earliest for a year long International College Program stint...
> 
> so far awway!!!!!!
> 
> (Im Hannah btw)



WELCOME!


----------



## ipodluvr287

All this AP talk makes me dread next year when I take AP World History. Its the only AP class sophomores can take, so I'm doing it. I've heard the teacher is hard and he makes you write an essay every weekend about what you learned in class that week and the tests aren't multiple choice, they're fill in the blank.  Oh well. I'm going to try my best. Do you guys think AP classes are hard?


----------



## wdwislife

welcome all new thread members!


----------



## wdwislife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8Okno89MA

thought you guys might enjoy this! it's a tutorial for theme park make-up made by a girl who was recently in WDW!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8Okno89MA
> 
> thought you guys might enjoy this! it's a tutorial for theme park make-up made by a girl who was recently in WDW!



That's so cute! I might have to try that!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8Okno89MA
> 
> thought you guys might enjoy this! it's a tutorial for theme park make-up made by a girl who was recently in WDW!



That was really cool- Thanks! I don't know if you all are in to makeup tutorials, but I subscribe to a girl who does a lot of Disney Parks Princess inspired looks. Check it out here:
http://www.youtube.com/astoldbytammy


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Where to begin... My favorite right now is Boston University, but I change my mind every 5 seconds. Where are you going to school?



I've heard Boston is a good school. And I'm going to Texas A&M! 



ipodluvr287 said:


> All this AP talk makes me dread next year when I take AP World History. Its the only AP class sophomores can take, so I'm doing it. I've heard the teacher is hard and he makes you write an essay every weekend about what you learned in class that week and the tests aren't multiple choice, they're fill in the blank.  Oh well. I'm going to try my best. Do you guys think AP classes are hard?



I took AP World History. I had a really awesome teacher, but she didn't actually teach much. She talked more about her life and random stuff that had nothing to do with the class, haha. So pretty much all the studying was left up to me. I got a 3 on that test, which I'm happy with. And as long as you don't get behind in the material, and actually put forth effort, AP classes aren't too bad. Is this going to be your first one?
Although I think it's weird that your teacher would have you do fill in the blank tests, when the AP test is multiple choice. Unless he's preparing you for the essay portion?


----------



## Ajaz

Whoops...


----------



## shelbs

> r1009t said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where to begin... My favorite right now is Boston University, but I change my mind every 5 seconds. Where are you going to school?
> 
> Welcome Shelby and Hannah!!!!!
> 
> Anyone for Fall 2012? I think I might be the only one so far...
Click to expand...


THANKS!!!  And you said fall 2012? well i graduate high school in may 2012 so i may be there with you!!!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> I've heard Boston is a good school. And I'm going to Texas A&M!
> 
> 
> 
> I took AP World History. I had a really awesome teacher, but she didn't actually teach much. She talked more about her life and random stuff that had nothing to do with the class, haha. So pretty much all the studying was left up to me. I got a 3 on that test, which I'm happy with. And as long as you don't get behind in the material, and actually put forth effort, AP classes aren't too bad. Is this going to be your first one?
> Although I think it's weird that your teacher would have you do fill in the blank tests, when the AP test is multiple choice. Unless he's preparing you for the essay portion?



Yep. My first one. I'm so nervous. I guess he's preparing us for the essay portion. I think fill in the blank is dumb, but whatever.


----------



## r1009t

Bella and wdwislife I watched those videos and they were very interesting! I haven't really thought about it much before, but how much makeup do face characters wear? 

Shelbs are you going to do career start? If your talking about the regular cp you have to be in college for a semester before you do it.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Bella and wdwislife I watched those videos and they were very interesting! I haven't really thought about it much before, but how much makeup do face characters wear?



Tammy's videos that are princess inspired are actually pretty accurate with what the characters wear, I believe. So it's just basic makeup- but with specific colors and such.


----------



## shelbs

r1009t said:


> Bella and wdwislife I watched those videos and they were very interesting! I haven't really thought about it much before, but how much makeup do face characters wear?
> 
> Shelbs are you going to do career start? If your talking about the regular cp you have to be in college for a semester before you do it.



yeah i am talking about career start. but ok heres my question: im enrolled in both college and high school this coming year ( my junior year) because im taking a ton of dual enrollment classes where ,of course, you get college credit. ok so a lot of people who have taken these classes before walk into college with a semester under their belt. some even go in to college and are counted as sophmores in college. so would that mean if i came in with a semester or two already done, i could apply for CP? or do i still have to do CS first?? i need help lol.


----------



## Ajaz

shelbs said:


> yeah i am talking about career start. but ok heres my question: im enrolled in both college and high school this coming year ( my junior year) because im taking a ton of dual enrollment classes where ,of course, you get college credit. ok so a lot of people who have taken these classes before walk into college with a semester under their belt. some even go in to college and are counted as sophmores in college. so would that mean if i came in with a semester or two already done, i could apply for CP? or do i still have to do CS first?? i need help lol.



I remember reading somewhere about dual enrollment. I'm pretty sure it said that dual enrollment doesn't actually count for a semester of college, and you have to have actually graduated high school, and been enrolled for one semester in college before doing the CP. I'm not sure how dual would work in regards to Career Start, but I know I read it somewhere. Probably on the CP/CS website...but it's not loading for me right now.
This post wasn't as helpful as I hoped it would be.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> I remember reading somewhere about dual enrollment. I'm pretty sure it said that dual enrollment doesn't actually count for a semester of college, and you have to have actually graduated high school, and been enrolled for one semester in college before doing the CP. I'm not sure how dual would work in regards to Career Start, but I know I read it somewhere. Probably on the CP/CS website...but it's not loading for me right now.
> This post wasn't as helpful as I hoped it would be.



You're correct- this is copied from the FAQ section of the CP website:



> - Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.


----------



## JessBrennan

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You're correct- this is copied from the FAQ section of the CP website:



however, i'm ;pretty sure you can do careerstart right after hs no matter what.  I took one college course already and i was accepted for next year.


----------



## Ajaz

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You're correct- this is copied from the FAQ section of the CP website:
> - Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply.





JessBrennan said:


> however, i'm ;pretty sure you can do careerstart right after hs no matter what.  I took one college course already and i was accepted for next year.



Thanks! That's what I thought, but I wasn't sure. For whatever reason, the website wouldn't load for me last night.


----------



## wdwislife

bellaDisneydncr said:


> That was really cool- Thanks! I don't know if you all are in to makeup tutorials, but I subscribe to a girl who does a lot of Disney Parks Princess inspired looks. Check it out here:
> http://www.youtube.com/astoldbytammy



i've seen her face character tutorials! they're really good.


----------



## shelbs

thanks you guys  that makes sense. i had no idea about any of it lol. haha yay newbie!!  so career start it is lol is anyone on here gonna do that possibly then??


----------



## shelbs

bellaDisneydncr said:


> You're correct- this is copied from the FAQ section of the CP website:



wait..ok sorry if im sounding stupid right now but it said if you have dual enrollment and havent graduated high school you cant do it. i know i cant do it right now. im talking about when i graduate hs in 2012. and when i have all of the dual enrollment under my belt. or do i still have to do an actual semester at my college before i can do cp??? again sorry if i sound stupid. im just confused.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

shelbs said:


> wait..ok sorry if im sounding stupid right now but it said if you have dual enrollment and havent graduated high school you cant do it. i know i cant do it right now. im talking about when i graduate hs in 2012. and when i have all of the dual enrollment under my belt. or do i still have to do an actual semester at my college before i can do cp??? again sorry if i sound stupid. im just confused.



Here's a more in depth explanation I found on the CP website:



> *I'm still in high school, but have dual enrollment with a college. Can I apply?*
> In order to be eligible to apply for the Disney College Program, applicants must have graduated high school or completed a GED prior to submitting an application. Applicants must also complete a full semester of college prior to participating in our program (note that individual colleges may have additional requirements for participation). Students who have not yet graduated from high school but have dual enrollment with a college are not eligible to apply for the Disney College Program until they have graduated high school and subsequently completed a full semester of college enrollment. Please note that dual enrollment students who graduate high school in the near future may be eligible to apply for the Disney CareerStart Program.



So I believe it's saying that even though you have graduated and have dual enrollment, you still have to have completed a full semester. This kind of question is probably better answered by a recruiter, though- I'm just going off of what can be found on www.wdwcollegeprogram.com


----------



## shelbs

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Here's a more in depth explanation I found on the CP website:
> 
> 
> 
> So I believe it's saying that even though you have graduated and have dual enrollment, you still have to have completed a full semester. This kind of question is probably better answered by a recruiter, though- I'm just going off of what can be found on



ok that helps a lot. thanks i really appreiciate that!!!! sorry i was just confused.


----------



## wdwislife

I just heard that my friend who did the CP back in fall 2008 is returning for the summer alumni this year! I'm so happy for him! 
When he did his first CP he was the Kilimanjaro safari driver, and LOVED it! I know him from theater, and safari is a great ride for aspiring actors since it is a spiel ride. I'm not sure what he's doing there this time.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

shelbs said:


> ok that helps a lot. thanks i really appreiciate that!!!! sorry i was just confused.



No problem- happy to help 



wdwislife said:


> I just heard that my friend who did the CP back in fall 2008 is returning for the summer alumni this year! I'm so happy for him!
> When he did his first CP he was the Kilimanjaro safari driver, and LOVED it! I know him from theater, and safari is a great ride for aspiring actors since it is a spiel ride. I'm not sure what he's doing there this time.



That's awesome! I think KS would be SO fun. Every ride really would be different.


----------



## Ajaz

shelbs said:


> thanks you guys  that makes sense. i had no idea about any of it lol. haha yay newbie!!  so career start it is lol is anyone on here gonna do that possibly then??



I'm not doing CS because I'm already enrolled in college next semester. But I'll definitely be doing the CP - hopefully Fall 2011 or Spring 2012.


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> I'm not doing CS because I'm already enrolled in college next semester. But I'll definitely be doing the CP - hopefully Fall 2011 or Spring 2012.



Me niether. Right off to college after high school. You should do Fall 2012 ajaz, because then I'd know somebody lol


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I can't do CS because I'm already in college- a junior to be exact! I wish I would have known about CS when I graduated HS (idk if they even had it in 2007... anyone know when they started it?) because I SO would have done it.


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Me niether. Right off to college after high school. You should do Fall 2012 ajaz, because then I'd know somebody lol



Hmm...maybe I will! Although it would mean waiting a WHOLE YEAR longer than I planned.  It really just depends on what classes I'm taking. And if I decide to minor in anything (if I did, it would probably be dance, but I'm still not sure I will).
I know I have enough AP/dual credits to pretty much put me a semester ahead in school, since I've gotten rid of many of my basics. But adding a minor would pretty much put me back where a normal student is. And with education, the really specific courses start my junior year, so I'm not sure how compliant my school would be with me leaving at that point. 

Then again, I'm not even sure I'll stick with education, so it may not even matter. Haha, this sort of turned into a very rambling, nonsensical post.


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Hmm...maybe I will! Although it would mean waiting a WHOLE YEAR longer than I planned.  It really just depends on what classes I'm taking. And if I decide to minor in anything (if I did, it would probably be dance, but I'm still not sure I will).
> I know I have enough AP/dual credits to pretty much put me a semester ahead in school, since I've gotten rid of many of my basics. But adding a minor would pretty much put me back where a normal student is. And with education, the really specific courses start my junior year, so I'm not sure how compliant my school would be with me leaving at that point.
> 
> Then again, I'm not even sure I'll stick with education, so it may not even matter. Haha, this sort of turned into a very rambling, nonsensical post.



Oh no it's fine, but if you ever change your mind... Plus waiting a year more than you have to would be TORTURE. I'm just trying to think only two more years...


----------



## wdwislife

i updated my disney tumblog for the first time in a while!  i'm going to start doing it regularly now.

http://www.thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com


----------



## r1009t

I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It reminded me of all the magic that disney creates


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It reminded me of all the magic that disney creates



My mom got to see it over spring break in New York, and she absolutely loved it as well! I wish I had been able to go, too.


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> I just saw Mary Poppins (the broadway show) and it was fantastic! It reminded me of all the magic that disney creates



One of my tap teachers was in it up until a few months ago! She just left recently for maternity leave haha.


----------



## ishbit92

I think I want to do the CP either my sophomore year (2011-2012), or my junior year (2012-2013). I want peoples opinion, do you think spring or fall is better to do the program?


----------



## Ajaz

ishbit92 said:


> I think I want to do the CP either my sophomore year (2011-2012), or my junior year (2012-2013). I want peoples opinion, do you think spring or fall is better to do the program?



I'll be a sophomore in 2011-2012, and I want to do the program sometime that year!  I'm leaning toward fall, since I really want to be in Disney over the holidays, but I'm not entirely sure yet.


----------



## ipodluvr287

ishbit92 said:


> I think I want to do the CP either my sophomore year (2011-2012), or my junior year (2012-2013). I want peoples opinion, do you think spring or fall is better to do the program?



I want to do it in the fall (fall advantage specifically) because I would love to be there for the holidays and there are more oppurtunities in entertainment (which is the field I would like to be in) because of the different parades for Halloween and Christmas, plus there are more major holidays during this time. Christmas, Thanksgiving, Halloween, New Years, and maybe 4th of July. I want to do advantage because I can be there in the summer!


----------



## wdwislife

i'm also thinking about fall advantage. i'd get to be there for the summer and for the major holidays! (including my birthday  )


----------



## r1009t

I want to do fall advantage too for all the reasons above


----------



## mollay

ishbit92 said:


> I think I want to do the CP either my sophomore year (2011-2012), or my junior year (2012-2013). I want peoples opinion, do you think spring or fall is better to do the program?



Just make sure you know all your school's policies regarding your class standing.  I found out that I needed to have my major declared by the end of my sophomore year (and I had been considering doing the CP during the spring semester of soph year) which made me realise I'd much prefer doing it in the fall of my junior year.  Not to mention it's nice to have two years of college done instead of going for three semesters and then coming back.  It's nice to get settled in.

Also I'm biased because I think fall sounds a bit more appealing.


----------



## Melpuff

mollay said:


> Just make sure you know all your school's policies regarding your class standing.  I found out that I needed to have my major declared by the end of my sophomore year (and I had been considering doing the CP during the spring semester of soph year) which made me realise I'd much prefer doing it in the fall of my junior year.  Not to mention it's nice to have two years of college done instead of going for three semesters and then coming back.  It's nice to get settled in.
> 
> Also I'm biased because I think fall sounds a bit more appealing.



Eye spy you Molly. LOL. 

So Molly I think we should both audition and just go work there part time this summer and we can room together.  Who needs a program?!


----------



## wdwislife

Melpuff said:


> So Molly I think we should both audition and just go work there part time this summer and we can room together.  Who needs a program?!



haha. i'm definitely thinking about doing that for a summer job, possibly after i graduate from high school!


----------



## mollay

Melpuff said:


> Eye spy you Molly. LOL.
> 
> So Molly I think we should both audition and just go work there part time this summer and we can room together.  Who needs a program?!



Hahaha YES PLEASE!!! A kid at my uni is from FL maybe we can live in his basement for the summer.

(But then we'll wind up staying in WDW forever and never go back to school aaaah!)


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> i'm also thinking about fall advantage. i'd get to be there for the summer and for the major holidays! (including my birthday  )



Me too! Mine is July 28th


----------



## wdwislife

hooray! over 400 posts!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Yay!


----------



## mollay

Woo!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

bumping because this thread is down way too far on the College Board page.


----------



## Ajaz

Not that I post real frequently as it is, but I probably won't be posting at all the next two weeks. AP testing starts tomorrow (my first test is Tuesday!) and I've got a lot of studying to do. Wish me luck!


----------



## mollay

Good luck Ajaz!  You'll do great


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Good luck Ajaz!


----------



## wdwislife

good luck on all AP's, finals, etc. everyone!
just think, we're all one school year closer to CP!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Good luck for all you with exams! I've got to start studying for EOCTs and final exams.


----------



## pwmitch237

I know I'm kind of a little late to this thread but..... I'm planning for the CP too. I'm in the Class of 2012, and am planning to go either Fall 2013 or Spring 2013, but I know I'll want to go more than once! Good luck to everyone with their exams, AP tests, and End of Course testing!


----------



## r1009t

I haven't posted in forever exams are taking over my life... Good luck everyone! 

Welcome pwmitch237!


----------



## ipodluvr287

pwmitch237 said:


> I know I'm kind of a little late to this thread but..... I'm planning for the CP too. I'm in the Class of 2012, and am planning to go either Fall 2013 or Spring 2013, but I know I'll want to go more than once! Good luck to everyone with their exams, AP tests, and End of Course testing!



WELCOME!


----------



## Ajaz

pwmitch237 said:


> I know I'm kind of a little late to this thread but..... I'm planning for the CP too. I'm in the Class of 2012, and am planning to go either Fall 2013 or Spring 2013, but I know I'll want to go more than once! Good luck to everyone with their exams, AP tests, and End of Course testing!



Welcome! 

And thanks to everyone who wished me luck on my AP tests! I've still got one more, and should be studying, but I don't have school tomorrow, so I'm taking a break. Good luck to anyone else taking AP tests or exams! I'm so excited for summer.


----------



## pwmitch237

r1009t said:


> Welcome pwmitch237!





ipodluvr287 said:


> WELCOME!





Ajaz said:


> Welcome!



Thanks guys for the warm


----------



## tinkerbelle22

pwmitch237 said:


> I know I'm kind of a little late to this thread but..... I'm planning for the CP too. I'm in the Class of 2012, and am planning to go either Fall 2013 or Spring 2013, but I know I'll want to go more than once! Good luck to everyone with their exams, AP tests, and End of Course testing!



Welcome! 

And I totally agree, good luck to everyone on your final exams and APs and everything! I'm actually only taking three classes that just have projects for finals, but most of my friends are being swamped with APs this week. Good luck everybody!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

I am officially done with finals and my junior year of college!!! It's so weird to realize that I am a Senior in college! And a year from now I'll be moving to FL for the CP!


----------



## ipodluvr287

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I am officially done with finals and my junior year of college!!! It's so weird to realize that I am a Senior in college! And a year from now I'll be moving to FL for the CP!



Congrats! That must be so exciting!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Well guys, my sister just returned from a trip at WDW with her middle school chorus and she told me on Friday morning they performed at Saratoga Springs in front of judges and Saturday Night they got the award for best all around choir and numerous other awards at a special ceremony at the Indiana Jones Stunt Show theater. She said they had a great time and she even got me cute tshirt that has Walt and Mickey holding hands while walking up Main Street and at the bottom it says Main Street U.S.A The Magic Kingdom and it has the castle and fireworks in the background. Its beautiful!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

ipodluvr287 said:


> Well guys, my sister just returned from a trip at WDW with her middle school chorus and she told me on Friday morning they performed at Saratoga Springs in front of judges and Saturday Night they got the award for best all around choir and numerous other awards at a special ceremony at the Indiana Jones Stunt Show theater. She said they had a great time and she even got me cute tshirt that has Walt and Mickey holding hands while walking up Main Street and at the bottom it says Main Street U.S.A The Magic Kingdom and it has the castle and fireworks in the background. Its beautiful!



that's awesome! Congrats to her!


----------



## princesskelz

Only 53 days until i go to Disney World  SO EXCITED!


----------



## ipodluvr287

princesskelz said:


> Only 53 days until i go to Disney World  SO EXCITED!



That's exciting! I still have 130 days until my trip.


----------



## r1009t

Congratulations bella! That's really cool about your sister ipodlover. 

I'm almost done with my aps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my hard one today, and for my other one I'm doing a makeup exam next week which happens to be my regular exam week.... so not so much fun for that. But a week left of school!!! And I also start my new job and I'm getting a car!!!! A lot of things happening at once...


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Congratulations bella! That's really cool about your sister ipodlover.
> 
> I'm almost done with my aps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my hard one today, and for my other one I'm doing a makeup exam next week which happens to be my regular exam week.... so not so much fun for that. But a week left of school!!! And I also start my new job and I'm getting a car!!!! A lot of things happening at once...



That sounds so exciting! Good luck!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Congratulations bella! That's really cool about your sister ipodlover.
> 
> I'm almost done with my aps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my hard one today, and for my other one I'm doing a makeup exam next week which happens to be my regular exam week.... so not so much fun for that. But a week left of school!!! And I also start my new job and I'm getting a car!!!! A lot of things happening at once...



Thank you! And congrats to you, too!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Congratulations bella! That's really cool about your sister ipodlover.
> 
> I'm almost done with my aps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my hard one today, and for my other one I'm doing a makeup exam next week which happens to be my regular exam week.... so not so much fun for that. But a week left of school!!! And I also start my new job and I'm getting a car!!!! A lot of things happening at once...



Wow, that is a lot of stuff! Good luck/congrats on the car! 

I took my final AP test ever Tuesday (psychology), and now I have less than a month of high school left. It's exciting and scary all at the same time. I feel like I'm on a roller coaster of emotions that's something like this:

Hahaha.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> I feel like I'm on a roller coaster of emotions that's something like this:
> 
> Hahaha.



Actually- I think that describes that time in life perfectly lol


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Wow, that is a lot of stuff! Good luck/congrats on the car!
> 
> I took my final AP test ever Tuesday (psychology), and now I have less than a month of high school left. It's exciting and scary all at the same time. I feel like I'm on a roller coaster of emotions that's something like this:
> 
> Hahaha.



Thanks! The seniors at my school are finished tomorrow...I'm really excited for them but it's going to be sad because it will be a lot less crowded...I'm also really jealous of them because they are going to be off having a great time at college while I'm stuck with another year of high school.


----------



## wdwislife

haha those smileys really are appropriate. 
my seniors had their last day today! i'm jealous!
oh well, only a month left til exams...

my friend leaves for his summer alumni CP on saturday! i'm so excited for him


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> The seniors at my school are finished tomorrow





wdwislife said:


> my seniors had their last day today! i'm jealous!



All of those seniors that are done are so lucky! Our last day is June 4, which is still so far away. And it's totally pointless going to school now that AP testing is done. This week I've watched Phenomenon, Pirates Of The Caribbean, and Mr. Deeds in my classes, because we don't have any work left to do. It's nice, but SO boring.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Ajaz said:


> All of those seniors that are done are so lucky! Our last day is June 4, which is still so far away. And it's totally pointless going to school now that AP testing is done. This week I've watched Phenomenon, Pirates Of The Caribbean, and Mr. Deeds in my classes, because we don't have any work left to do. It's nice, but SO boring.



ohhh i miss those days when you went to school at the end of the year knowing you didn't have to do anything at all! lol appreciate them while they last! My senior friends graduate from college tomorrow. It's crazy and going to be so sad (and happy for them! lol) They're all moving away... most to NYC.


----------



## shelbs

All of my exams are finally done! mann im happy lol. i was soooo ready to get my ap european history one over with. our exams were like delayed a week or two because of all of the flooding we had in nashville a few weeks ago. but yeah, yesterday was our seniors last day (which was really sad). graduation is this friday and then the week after that im officially in summer


----------



## wdwislife

shelbs said:


> All of my exams are finally done! mann im happy lol. i was soooo ready to get my ap european history one over with. our exams were like delayed a week or two because of all of the flooding we had in nashville a few weeks ago. but yeah, yesterday was our seniors last day (which was really sad). graduation is this friday and then the week after that im officially in summer



Aww I'm jealous of all you people further south who get out of school earlier.
I love New York, but I don't love not finishing exams until late June!
Speaking of NY, if any of you are ever in NYC and want entertainment/recreation/dining recommendations, let me know! (no 180 days in advance ADR's necessary  )


----------



## wdwislife

summer CP update from my friend  : 
he flew down on Saturday, and his time there is now officially underway!
he's working the safari at AK again--he really LOVES it there! i told him to say hi to the tree of life and ride Everest for me today. 
when I see his facebook statuses like "spending the night at disney's pop century!!" and "downtown disney!" needless to say, i get pretty jealous...hahaa
i'll try to keep you guys posted with any happenings with him, to give us all some insight into the life of a CP!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> summer CP update from my friend  :
> he flew down on Saturday, and his time there is now officially underway!
> he's working the safari at AK again--he really LOVES it there! i told him to say hi to the tree of life and ride Everest for me today.
> when I see his facebook statuses like "spending the night at disney's pop century!!" and "downtown disney!" needless to say, i get pretty jealous...hahaa
> i'll try to keep you guys posted with any happenings with him, to give us all some insight into the life of a CP!



Oh please do keep us posted! That sounds really exciting, but yeah I would be totally jealous of him 

I just counted, and I have only 16 actual school days left, not counting prom, spring fling, and finals since I don't have any. Very exciting! And we get like, 3 extra unused snow days during Memorial day weekend, so that's a good deal. Congrats to everyone who's completely done, or at least done with exams!


----------



## Ajaz

My last "real" day of school was today. I still have to go, for two weeks, but I turned in my last project, and we're pretty much just watching movies in class until graduation. So now I can focus on getting ready for college. 

And I told my friends (who I'm rooming with next year) about the CP, and one of them was all excited and wants to do it with me, and the other just kind of looked at me like I was insane... haha.


----------



## r1009t

I'm officially done with school! I finished yesterday morning, but I had to come in for a yearbook meeting today, so I didn't feel like I was officially finished, but now I am!!!!!!! 

wdwislife-I'd love to hear more about your friend


----------



## wdwislife

My friend had DAKlimation today! (the Animal Kingdom orientation)
Although he's already worked there he still went through the whole process of exploring and discovering the various areas of the park, and growing accustomed to the working conditions/surroundings. 
sounds fun!
http://gonetodisneyworld.blogspot.com/2007/05/daklimation.html
Though that blog post a few years old, it's a good representation of what goes on at DAKlimation!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I'm so glad you guys are graduating and stuff  I have 5 days of school left for this year and 3 of those days are half days. We also have Field Day/Yearbook Day as one of those days, so I'm almost done for this year!


----------



## princesskelz

wdwislife said:


> My friend had DAKlimation today! (the Animal Kingdom orientation)
> Although he's already worked there he still went through the whole process of exploring and discovering the various areas of the park, and growing accustomed to the working conditions/surroundings.
> sounds fun!
> http://gonetodisneyworld.blogspot.com/2007/05/daklimation.html
> Though that blog post a few years old, it's a good representation of what goes on at DAKlimation!



I read his blog. Thats awesome! I could probably empty out Cast Connections. xD


----------



## r1009t

I just completed my first day of work! It was exciting but I'm really tired...


----------



## wdwislife

so, what are everyone's summer plans now that we're all either nearing the end of school, or already done?


----------



## ipodluvr287

I'm heading to Cocoa Beach, FL in 2 weeks and then WDW in September!!!   I'll also have a lot of volleyball workouts this summer. They start up next week.


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> so, what are everyone's summer plans now that we're all either nearing the end of school, or already done?



My whole summer is basically working and going to savanah,ga and hilton head on vacations.


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> so, what are everyone's summer plans now that we're all either nearing the end of school, or already done?



Well, I have freshman orientation at my college in a couple weeks. Right after that, we're going to visit family in San Antonio. Then, my cousins and I are going to see Toy Story 3 at midnight!  (This is what I've been waiting for all year.) And the rest of the summer is just babysitting, buying stuff for my dorm and then moving in! I also have two camps for freshman in August.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> so, what are everyone's summer plans now that we're all either nearing the end of school, or already done?



Well right now I am helping with my high school band. And then in about 2 weeks I'm going to Disney World!!!  After that- my summer is open and clear lol nothing else big planned for the summer.


----------



## wdwislife

WDW, vacations and orientation all sound very exciting!
up here in the northeast i've still got 2 weeks until finals... that's the only thing i hate about living where i do! haha

after my exams are done i'm heading to my sleepaway camp in the Pocono Mtns. in Pennsylvania. It's my 7th year there! I'm so excited. 
after that my family is taking a cruise to Alaska, which should be great. I haven't been on a cruise since I was a baby, and we have relatives up there that we rarely get to see.

on a side note, i'm seeing the GLEE concert on sunday! YAY!


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> On a side note, i'm seeing the GLEE concert on sunday! YAY!



I LOVE Glee! Tell us how it goes!


----------



## r1009t

Yes please do! I wonder if Corey Monteith (finn) can actually sing without autotune... 

Bella- are you auditioning? Or is it just a trip?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

r1009t said:


> Yes please do! I wonder if Corey Monteith (finn) can actually sing without autotune...
> 
> Bella- are you auditioning? Or is it just a trip?



It's just a vacation. I was considering auditioning because there were a few while I was going to be down there, but we have since changed the dates of our trip and I can't make it to one.


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> on a side note, i'm seeing the GLEE concert on sunday! YAY!



GLEE! I loveeeee Glee. Have fun!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> on a side note, i'm seeing the GLEE concert on sunday! YAY!



Wow lucky you! My summer for the most part will be spent working (I work at Build a Bear Workshop) but in August my family and I are going to California. We're splitting the time between Disneyland and La Jolla, San Diego. I've been looking forward to this trip for about a year, so now that it's getting closer I'm getting really excited


----------



## mallory12

I am planning on Spring 2012. Hopefully it happens : )


----------



## froggy5657

Fall of 2013, Yeah I started planning as a Freshman. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdwislife

Welcome new future CPs!  glad you found our thread!
I'm hoping for fall 2013 also, probably advantage. 

The Glee concert was REALLY great! They could all actually sing! Haha.
The weakest singer was probably Mark Salling (Puck), but he was tthe one that the crowd went the most wild for, because he made up for his singing with his good looks. Lol
Naya Rivera (Santana) was really good, I'm glad thayre starting to use her more, Heather Morris  (Brittany) was hilarious as usual, and Chris Colfer (Kurt) was better in person than he is on the show! Also, Jonathan Groff (Jessie St. James) made a surprise appearance! 
All and all, it was GREAT! I hope they do another tour next year and you all get to see it!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Welcome new CP hopefuls! Glad to have you!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Welcome new future CPs!  glad you found our thread!
> I'm hoping for fall 2013 also, probably advantage.
> 
> The Glee concert was REALLY great! They could all actually sing! Haha.
> The weakest singer was probably Mark Salling (Puck), but he was tthe one that the crowd went the most wild for, because he made up for his singing with his good looks. Lol
> Naya Rivera (Santana) was really good, I'm glad thayre starting to use her more, Heather Morris  (Brittany) was hilarious as usual, and Chris Colfer (Kurt) was better in person than he is on the show! Also, Jonathan Groff (Jessie St. James) made a surprise appearance!
> All and all, it was GREAT! I hope they do another tour next year and you all get to see it!



I'm so jealous of you! The concert sounds amazing! I absolutely love Kurt's voice, I think he's fantastic. Did you watch tonight's episode? I'm watching it now, and this show seriously gets better every week.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> The Glee concert was REALLY great! They could all actually sing! Haha.
> The weakest singer was probably Mark Salling (Puck), but he was tthe one that the crowd went the most wild for, because he made up for his singing with his good looks. Lol
> Naya Rivera (Santana) was really good, I'm glad thayre starting to use her more, Heather Morris  (Brittany) was hilarious as usual, and Chris Colfer (Kurt) was better in person than he is on the show! Also, Jonathan Groff (Jessie St. James) made a surprise appearance!
> All and all, it was GREAT! I hope they do another tour next year and you all get to see it!



That's AWESOME!  It surprises me that Mark is the weakest because he's the one that's actually been in a band before


----------



## wdwislife

ipodluvr287 said:


> That's AWESOME!  It surprises me that Mark is the weakest because he's the one that's actually been in a band before



haha yeah i know...maybe the whole band thing doesn't translate to show choir? not sure 

new question of the day! haven't done one in a while haha.
it's a simple one that should have been done a while ago, some simple introductions so we feel a bit better acquainted in these years leading up to our CPs!  
nothing TOO personal, just whatever you're comfortable with! i'm tired of calling people by their usernames haha.

here goes!

*you can call me:* alicia
*i'm from:* just outside the big apple
*currently in:* high school, rising upperclassman!
*CP i'm hoping for:* fall advantage 2013! then probably a PI sometime later. i love planning far ahead!  if i think my 2012 trip to WDW is far away, it's nothing compared to my CP countdown...haha 

looking forward to hearing a bit about you all!


----------



## mollay

hooray!

*you can call me:* molly 
*i'm from:* new jersey, but i go to school on long island.
*currently in:* i'll be a sophomore at university in the fall 
*CP i'm hoping for:* fall 2011... though not so sure. mother dearest doesn't want me to be so far away during thanksgiving and hannukah.  but i'd really prefer fall!!  if not, i will wait until fall 2013 after i graduate..


----------



## tinkerbelle22

*you can call me:* Angela
*i'm from:* Westchester, New York
*currently in:* I'll be a freshman in college in the fall
*CP i'm hoping for:* Spring 2012. Can't wait!!


----------



## r1009t

This is much over due!

*you can call me*: Riley
*i'm from*: southern ohio
*currently in*: high school, a senior next year
*CP i'm hoping for*: Fall advantage 2012 (although I'll probably apply for spring 2012 as a sort of practice application if that makes sense?)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

*you can call me:* Kat - my name is Katarina, but it's long and hard to spell and say lol
*i'm from:* near Pittsburgh, PA
*currently in:* college, I'll be a Senior this fall!
*CP i'm hoping for:* fall advantage 2011 (In a couple months, I won't be able to be on this thread!  lol)

woohoo!!


----------



## Ajaz

*you can call me:* Amy
*i'm from:* Texas
*currently in:* Just graduated high school...so freshman in college 
*CP i'm hoping for:* Fall 2011 or Spring 2012


----------



## mallory12

You can call me: Mallory
I'm from: right by Omaha, NE
Currently in: I'll be a sophomore at UNL in the fall
CP I'm hoping for: Spring 2012. I don't think I could be away from home for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Also, I would do it this year but I got a mentoring job for this year at my school.


----------



## mebbradley

you can call me: Megan
i'm from: 30 miles from Ocean City, Maryland! 
currently in: college, I'll be a "junior" this fall! 
CP i'm hoping for: Spring Advantage 2011  Ahhhh in just a few short months I won't be able to be on here


----------



## shelbs

*you can call me:* Shelby...a lot of people call me Shelbs though 
*im from:* right above Nashville, Tennessee
*currently in:* high school..gonna be a junior this coming year 
*CP im hoping for:* probably fall advantage 2013, hopefully spring adv. 2013 as well


----------



## shelbs

> *you can call me:* alicia
> *i'm from:* just outside the big apple
> *currently in:* high school, rising upperclassman!
> *CP i'm hoping for:* fall advantage 2013! then probably a PI sometime later. i love planning far ahead!  if i think my 2012 trip to WDW is far away, it's nothing compared to my CP countdown...haha
> 
> looking forward to hearing a bit about you all!



Hey Alicia!
Looks like we are thinkin the same way Finally someone on board for Fall Adavantage 2013!!  So since you are a rising upperclassmen, are you gonna be a junior this upcoming year like me?? that would be soo perfect lol


----------



## wdwislife

yes, i will be a junior next year! 
yay! i'm super happy to see someone else planning for the same time as me!


----------



## shelbs

totally! omg dude that is soo awesome lol  what do you want your role to be? i would LOVE to be a character performer but im 5'6''. so my height might be too...average. but im still gonna audition  my next would probably be attractions for the spiel rides (is that what you call them? lol) like jungle cruise or the great movie ride  then merchandise i guess lol. omg id love to be a character performer tho


----------



## wdwislife

shelbs said:


> totally! omg dude that is soo awesome lol  what do you want your role to be? i would LOVE to be a character performer but im 5'6''. so my height might be too...average. but im still gonna audition  my next would probably be attractions for the spiel rides (is that what you call them? lol) like jungle cruise or the great movie ride  then merchandise i guess lol. omg id love to be a character performer tho



My first two choices are entertainment and attractions too!  I'm also 5'6" which is a difficult height...haha we've got a lot in common!

My next few choices would probably be either a Fairy Godmother in Training at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, or a photopass photographer.


----------



## shelbs

wdwislife said:


> My first two choices are entertainment and attractions too!  I'm also 5'6" which is a difficult height...haha we've got a lot in common!
> 
> My next few choices would probably be either a Fairy Godmother in Training at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, or a photopass photographer.



those would be really cool too!!  especially the Fairy Godmother in Training! i love hair and makeup  gaa i cant wait lol only about 3 more years lol. hopefully when it becomes audition time they will come to Nashville again. they seem to skip around a lot lol. the audition kind of scares me tho, or at least the dancing part does. lol ive done soccer, gymnastics, basketball, and band, but never dancing  lol


----------



## wdwislife

bumping the thread to keep it high up on the boards!


----------



## mollay

hehehe yes bumping sounds good to me!


hmmm, if i'm allowed to ask a question of the day

what made you guys decide to do the CP?  i know that sounds like a generic question but was there any moment in time where you just realised that you absolutely _had_ to do it?  

i had been considering it (even though my friends and family told me it was an awful idea) but then i came to these boards, read tons of blogs, and finally i just knew that having the opportunity to do the CP would be a dream come true.


----------



## r1009t

mollay said:


> what made you guys decide to do the CP?  i know that sounds like a generic question but was there any moment in time where you just realised that you absolutely _had_ to do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well when I found out that there was a way for me to have a chance as a character performer with wdw where your housing was covered I just started researching it like crazy and realized there are so many other cool jobs on the cp.
> 
> That wasn't very coherent... I'll try to explain better. One of my life goals is to be a character performer at wdw. This is something I've know that I wanted to do since I realized that characters could have friends  if you get my drift... Well kind of randmoly I was getting a hair wrap (the kind of thing where they take your hair and kind of braid over it with string and beads) and I was talking to the lady who was doing it and told her how I wanted to work at wdw as a character performer but didn't know how I could ever do it because I don't live in florida. Then she told me about the cp. I got home and researched it like crazy. It was kind of like a light bulb went off and I realized that I could really fufill my dream. Kind of long and corny but true
Click to expand...


----------



## ipodluvr287

*you can call me:* Christina
*i'm from:* GA
*currently in:* High School - Rising Sophomore
*CP i'm hoping for:* Fall Or Fall Advantage 2014


----------



## shelbs

mollay said:


> what made you guys decide to do the CP?  i know that sounds like a generic question but was there any moment in time where you just realised that you absolutely _had_ to do it?



well i first found out about a few years ago when my family and i were in disney. and i was talking to my older cousin and was tellin her how it would be sooo awesome to work there because everyone seemed so happy and etc. and then she told me well you can come down here during college. and i was omg! so i went home and researched it and saw all the benefits and was just like....YES!!! and then i saw all of the roles  and had no idea you could be a character performer. soo yeah thats my corny story. ive been obsessed with the cp ever since lol


----------



## chexie

you can call me: Lexie
i'm from: Houston, Texas
currently in: college, I'll be a sophomore in college this fall :]
CP i'm hoping for: Spring 2011  Ahhhh in just a few short months so nervous


----------



## tinkerbelle22

mollay said:


> what made you guys decide to do the CP?  i know that sounds like a generic question but was there any moment in time where you just realised that you absolutely _had_ to do it?



I found out about it when I was, I think, a sophomore in high school. Ever since then, it was a must! I've loved Disney since I was a year old and have been to either DL or WDW since before I could talk, and there's just something about it that keeps me wanting to come back, a kind of magic that makes Disney unlike any regular theme park. And the idea of working at my favorite place and making that magic for other people just sounded like a dream come true.


----------



## r1009t

So I know a lot of us have tumblrs, but I don't know if I'm following everybody, so if you could post your tumblr link that would be fantastic! Btw, mine is www.rileylovesdisney.tumblr.com (I don't really post much but I like to see what everybody else has to say)


----------



## tinkerbelle22

r1009t said:


> So I know a lot of us have tumblrs, but I don't know if I'm following everybody, so if you could post your tumblr link that would be fantastic! Btw, mine is www.rileylovesdisney.tumblr.com (I don't really post much but I like to see what everybody else has to say)



Oh I have one! I just got it started today, here it is: 
http://lovesavethempty.tumblr.com/


----------



## mstinson14

Nope not crazy.  I'm only thirteen, will be a freshmen this year and already planning


----------



## wdwislife

mstinson14 said:


> Nope not crazy.  I'm only thirteen, will be a freshmen this year and already planning



Welcome to our thread!  make yourself at home.

I'm now following both of your on tumblr, but i'll post mine anyway 
http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com


----------



## mstinson14

^^^^^^thanks!!


Oh by the way, my name's megan


----------



## wdwislife

just wanted to pop in and say that i'm leaving for sleepaway camp tomorrow morning and won't be able to come on here for a while.
keep the thread thriving while im gone!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

wdwislife said:


> just wanted to pop in and say that i'm leaving for sleepaway camp tomorrow morning and won't be able to come on here for a while.
> keep the thread thriving while im gone!



Have fun!


----------



## shelbs

hey guys  sorry havent been on in a while. just got back from Myrtle Beach, South Carolina with some friends. omg they evacuated us out of the water cus they saw a shark a few feet from the shore!  pshh i was out of the ocean quicker than you can snap your fingers lol. crazy.... lol


----------



## Ajaz

shelbs said:


> hey guys  sorry havent been on in a while. just got back from Myrtle Beach, South Carolina with some friends. omg they evacuated us out of the water cus they saw a shark a few feet from the shore!  pshh i was out of the ocean quicker than you can snap your fingers lol. crazy.... lol



Whoa, that's crazy! I'm always terrified of being in the ocean, and it takes me like half an hour before I'm comfortable enough to go in past my knees hahh 

And same, I haven't been on here lately. I've been at registration/orientation for college, and then went to visit relatives. But I'm home now!


----------



## cassidyh

Hi! I'm Cassidy and I'm pretty new to the DISboards. I really wanted to do CP Spring of 2011, but I am going to have to wait til I get my braces off in November 2011  BOO

I am so excited though! I would like to do it twice...Spring of 2012 and then Spring of 2013. I will prospectively graduate from UGA in Fall 2012 (if everything goes according to plan) but I read that you can still apply for the program as long as you are currently in college when you apply! 

I'm so bummed and I wish I could do it earlier.  Technically I could do it earlier and find an orthodontist in the Orlando area, but I think this might get expensive. I have been thinking about calling offices in the area to find out what the process would be like if I wanted to transfer. 

Anyone else have a situation like this? Booo braces!!!


----------



## shelbs

Ajaz said:


> Whoa, that's crazy! I'm always terrified of being in the ocean, and it takes me like half an hour before I'm comfortable enough to go in past my knees hahh
> 
> And same, I haven't been on here lately. I've been at registration/orientation for college, and then went to visit relatives. But I'm home now!



glad your home  haha but yeah it was the first time i had been to the beach since i was like...4 i think lol. so it was like a new experience i think the deepest i got was where the water was at my chin lol. and thats when they told us to get out because of the shark lol. thankfully i can swim pretty fast lol


----------



## shelbs

cassidyh said:


> Hi! I'm Cassidy and I'm pretty new to the DISboards. I really wanted to do CP Spring of 2011, but I am going to have to wait til I get my braces off in November 2011  BOO
> 
> Anyone else have a situation like this? Booo braces!!!



 

and sorry i dk what to tell you about your braces, i got mine off at the end of my 8th grade year...


----------



## cassidyh

shelbs said:


> and sorry i dk what to tell you about your braces, i got mine off at the end of my 8th grade year...



Boo, that's when I should have gotten them with everyone else in middle school. Luckily I have it worked out where I pay a little more than half on a payment plan and my parents help me with the rest.

I just can't wait to get them off! Thanks though


----------



## theatregrl04

r1009t said:


> Where to begin... My favorite right now is Boston University, but I change my mind every 5 seconds. Where are you going to school?
> 
> Welcome Shelby and Hannah!!!!!
> 
> Anyone for Fall 2012? I think I might be the only one so far...



I'm doing Fall 2012!
It will be the semester after I graduate for me. As taking a semester long break in the middle would not work out very well for me. Plus I can hope to go FT after this way. 
(I was trying to catch up on the thread before I posted but I just could not wait!)


----------



## r1009t

theatregrl04 said:


> I'm doing Fall 2012!
> It will be the semester after I graduate for me. As taking a semester long break in the middle would not work out very well for me. Plus I can hope to go FT after this way.
> (I was trying to catch up on the thread before I posted but I just could not wait!)



Yay!! Although if all goes accordingly for me, I'll be a sophomore at uni... and I totally get what you mean!


----------



## kelseypink15

Hi! I'm Kelsey, and I'm new to DIS, so bare with me 
You are definitely not alone in your early planning- I've been thinking about this since freshman year of high school and I'm an incoming senior now! I love everything Disney, and I think the CP sounds like SUCH an amazing experience. I have to wait until after my freshman year of college though, because I'm only 16 right now as a senior and you have to be eighteen. I can wait though! It would probably be in Fall 2012 (is there a summer program?)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

kelseypink15 said:


> Hi! I'm Kelsey, and I'm new to DIS, so bare with me
> You are definitely not alone in your early planning- I've been thinking about this since freshman year of high school and I'm an incoming senior now! I love everything Disney, and I think the CP sounds like SUCH an amazing experience. I have to wait until after my freshman year of college though, because I'm only 16 right now as a senior and you have to be eighteen. I can wait though! It would probably be in Fall 2012 (is there a summer program?)



Welcome!

If you do Fall Advantage, it covers the summer months, but there is no program that is just for Summer (June, July, August).


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hi! I'm new on the college board  My names Deva (dayva) and I'm a freshman at the University of Missouri! I'm majoring in nursing but I am hoping to do the 2012 spring advantage program!


----------



## ipodluvr287

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hi! I'm new on the college board  My names Deva (dayva) and I'm a freshman at the University of Missouri! I'm majoring in nursing but I am hoping to do the 2012 spring advantage program!



Welcome to the board!


----------



## Anna's_Order

ipodluvr287 said:


> Welcome to the board!



Yeah, welcome, but I can't promise you'll get a song and a dance.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

So I'm not sure if I've posted this before, but here's my Twitter page if anyone wants to follow me:
http://twitter.com/xoxoangelxoxo

From August 14-15 and then again from August 22-24 (going to San Diego during the days in between, but that will be interesting too lol), I'll be tweeting live from Disneyland! I know the majority of us here are hoping to do the WDW CP, but hey, at least it's something Disney!


----------



## shelbs

kelseypink15 said:


> Hi! I'm Kelsey, and I'm new to DIS, so bare with me
> You are definitely not alone in your early planning- I've been thinking about this since freshman year of high school and I'm an incoming senior now! I love everything Disney, and I think the CP sounds like SUCH an amazing experience. I have to wait until after my freshman year of college though, because I'm only 16 right now as a senior and you have to be eighteen. I can wait though! It would probably be in Fall 2012 (is there a summer program?)



 Kelsey!!!!


----------



## shelbs

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hi! I'm new on the college board  My names Deva (dayva) and I'm a freshman at the University of Missouri! I'm majoring in nursing but I am hoping to do the 2012 spring advantage program!



 Deva!!!


----------



## hollisterluva92

shelbs said:


> Deva!!!



Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## theatregrl04

Since I am going to WDW in early August, I am hoping I will get a better idea of what I want to do for my CP if the entertainment route does not work out. Though of course that is my first choice. I would love to do something in the stage management field, because that is my concentration but it does not seem like there is anything like that for the CP...


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hi! I'm new on the college board  My names Deva (dayva) and I'm a freshman at the University of Missouri! I'm majoring in nursing but I am hoping to do the 2012 spring advantage program!



 Deva!!



theatregrl04 said:


> Since I am going to WDW in early August, I am hoping I will get a better idea of what I want to do for my CP if the entertainment route does not work out. Though of course that is my first choice. I would love to do something in the stage management field, because that is my concentration but it does not seem like there is anything like that for the CP...



I've never heard of anything in the SM route for the CP, but I think there is  something similar in the Professional Internships! Maybe after you do a CP, you can look into that.


----------



## theatregrl04

bellaDisneydncr said:


> I've never heard of anything in the SM route for the CP, but I think there is  something similar in the Professional Internships! Maybe after you do a CP, you can look into that.



Cool, thanks, I will have to look at the Professional Internship again, anytime I had looked at it, it seemed to me to be just costuming stuff, perhaps I missed it, or there wasn't one available for SM at the time.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ahh! I haven't been on here in awhile. I guess summer just keeps me busy ha Welcome to all the new people!


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Ahh! I haven't been on here in awhile. I guess summer just keeps me busy ha Welcome to all the new people!



Same! And ditto for the welcome!!!  You would think that there would be more time in the summer but between jobs, vacations, camps, and summer homework there really isn't!


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> Same! And ditto for the welcome!!!  You would think that there would be more time in the summer but between jobs, vacations, camps, and summer homework there really isn't!



I know! Its crazy! I've been really busy with volleyball practices and getting ready for my birthday party. Though, I am not excited summer is about to be over. Here in stupid Georgia, school starts August 2nd. Whoop de doo.


----------



## Allibelle33

Hi, I'm new to DISboards but a veteran to loving Disney!! I've been talking about doing the Disney College program since I was in middle school and will be a senior in high school next year. Can anyone tell me what colleges in MA participate in the program?


----------



## ipodluvr287

Allibelle33 said:


> Hi, I'm new to DISboards but a veteran to loving Disney!! I've been talking about doing the Disney College program since I was in middle school and will be a senior in high school next year. Can anyone tell me what colleges in MA participate in the program?



No one really knows. You would need to talk to a counselor at some colleges in the area to find out if they accept credit for it.


----------



## Ajaz

Bahhh summer is just flying by way too fast! Where did all my free time go?  I haven't logged on in forever, and it's almost August. Welcome to all the new people! It's awesome that so many people want to do the program. I hope everybody else's summers are going well.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> Bahhh summer is just flying by way too fast! Where did all my free time go?  I haven't logged on in forever, and it's almost August. Welcome to all the new people! It's awesome that so many people want to do the program. I hope everybody else's summers are going well.



Ha. Same here! I'm already back in school unfortunately. Stupid Georgia.


----------



## theatregrl04

Just found out I'm going back to school on the 20th. About a week earlier than I planned.
On the upside I'm headed to Disney tomorrow! 
Though I guess that means I just have that much more packing and less time to do it. I'll just try not to think about that for the next week or so and just enjoy being in Disney!


----------



## r1009t

Bump. 

Welcome new people! christinia that stinks about you having already started school... I start next tuesday, which is waaaay to soon even though this will be my last year. So how is everything with everyone?


----------



## wdwislife

Hello everyone, and welcome all new thread members!
I just got back from sleepaway camp a few days ago. I had an AMAZING time! I'm already counting down the days until i go next summer, just like i'm counting down the days til my next disney trips! haha
One of the male counselors at my camp was a former CP! He worked attractions at spaceship earth. We had a nice conversation about it one day. 
Also, I had two really cool books about disney secrets and hidden magic with me, and whenever people saw them they demanded to read them next! Those books made the rounds, and everyone knew about (and loved) my disney obsession! 
Hope all your summers have been going well, and i'd like to hear about what you've been up to!


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Ha. Same here! I'm already back in school unfortunately. Stupid Georgia.



Wow, I'm so sorry. I don't start until the 30th, but I move in next Sunday.  I'm so nervous! But definitely excited. I just got back from my second freshman orientation camp, and I'm so psyched to move in.


----------



## wdwislife

so, my friend who just recently completed his summer alumni CP officially went seasonal a few days ago! I'm so happy for him! 
His first day working as a seasonal CM was today! He comes home on Thursday though, since he doesn't have an apartment in the Orlando area yet.


----------



## shelbs

Hey everyone!!
   omg i havent been on in foorreeevvveerrrrr. lol i started school back on august 6th (yay junior year of hs!) and have had AP Biology classes at 6:45 in the morning everyday, then band til 5, then dual enrollment ancient history until 8.  whew. its been a rough first week or so lol. but im back  and it should definately get better because im gonna go see Paramore in Nashville on saturday  haha yay  and welcome to all of the new members!!!! hope everyone had a great summer!


----------



## MissSmig

Hello to everyone~ I'm Nick, not new to Disney boards, but new to here, and anxiously waiting for Fall 2013. I've been planning on doing the CP for a few years now, but have been trying to put off the planning and such for as long as I could. But with college finding and my last year of high school upon me, I think I can give myself something to look forward to through the craziness. (Luckily I don't start till the 30th, so I have a few days left of vacation at least.) I read through the whole thread, and I have to say, there is a _lot_ that I didn't know. I hope everyone's ending their summer on a positive note!


----------



## ipodluvr287

MissSmig said:


> Hello to everyone~ I'm Nick, not new to Disney boards, but new to here, and anxiously waiting for Fall 2013. I've been planning on doing the CP for a few years now, but have been trying to put off the planning and such for as long as I could. But with college finding and my last year of high school upon me, I think I can give myself something to look forward to through the craziness. (Luckily I don't start till the 30th, so I have a few days left of vacation at least.) I read through the whole thread, and I have to say, there is a _lot_ that I didn't know. I hope everyone's ending their summer on a positive note!



Welcome!


----------



## wdwislife

MissSmig said:


> Hello to everyone~ I'm Nick, not new to Disney boards, but new to here, and anxiously waiting for Fall 2013. I've been planning on doing the CP for a few years now, but have been trying to put off the planning and such for as long as I could. But with college finding and my last year of high school upon me, I think I can give myself something to look forward to through the craziness. (Luckily I don't start till the 30th, so I have a few days left of vacation at least.) I read through the whole thread, and I have to say, there is a _lot_ that I didn't know. I hope everyone's ending their summer on a positive note!



Welcome Nick!


----------



## MissSmig

@wdwislife, ipodluvr287: Thanks! 

Just a question, what are you guys thinking about going for when you apply? I'm curious as to what most people want to get.


----------



## beautyandthesea

i'm in for fall '13 too! wooo!


----------



## ishbit92

Hello all, I'm Kelsey!

I want to do Disneyland CP either fall 2011 or spring 2012. Is there any other DL CP hopefuls for these times? I feel like I'm the only one 

I also eventually want to do the WDW CP, but I don't know when. 

Right now I'm a freshman in college. So I have to wait about a year to a year and a half, which still feels to long


----------



## shelbs

MissSmig said:


> Hello to everyone~ I'm Nick, not new to Disney boards, but new to here, and anxiously waiting for Fall 2013. I've been planning on doing the CP for a few years now, but have been trying to put off the planning and such for as long as I could. But with college finding and my last year of high school upon me, I think I can give myself something to look forward to through the craziness. (Luckily I don't start till the 30th, so I have a few days left of vacation at least.) I read through the whole thread, and I have to say, there is a _lot_ that I didn't know. I hope everyone's ending their summer on a positive note!



wlecome nick!!!!!


----------



## r1009t

How's everyones school year going so far?


----------



## wdwislife

MissSmig said:


> Just a question, what are you guys thinking about going for when you apply? I'm curious as to what most people want to get.



The roles I'm interested in as of now (i've got a few years to go) are:

Entertainment
Attractions
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique FGIT
Photopass Photographer
They're all pretty competitive, so we'll see.. 



r1009t said:


> How's everyones school year going so far?



I've actually only had two days of school so far! Yay for New York and it's late school starting date! 
I really like all my teachers and classes so far, so that's good!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> How's everyones school year going so far?



So far, it's pretty good! College is awesome/overwhelming/incredibly fun/stressful. I've got a ton of work, but it doesn't seem too difficult... yet. It really is fun though. I've made a ton of new friends, and I'm loving all the spontaneous activities that happen here.

The other night, my roommates and I got back from a football game at like one in the morning, and turned on Disney Channel, and that old movie Alley Cats Strike was on! It was so exciting. We were exhausted, but stayed up to watch it anyway. Thankfully, my roommates are Disney freaks like me. Which is good, since I've got my Toy Story 3 poster hanging on the wall. 

So it totally just hit me today that I am officially eligible to apply for the WDWCP.  I'm not applying this semester, though. I want to spend an entire year on campus before leaving. And as sad as it is, I mayyyy want to push back my Disney dreams just a little bit. Like a year or so. I know it's only three weeks into the school year, but I honestly can't imagine leaving this place any time soon. I love it here. And I REALLY don't think I will be able to leave during football season. Which rules out Fall/Fall Advantage, unless I do a program after I graduate. So instead of Fall Adv. 2011, I'm aiming for Spring Adv. 2012 or 2013. So yeah... that's where I'm at now. I still love Disney, and want to do the program, just not as soon as I originally thought.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

Ajaz said:


> So far, it's pretty good! College is awesome/overwhelming/incredibly fun/stressful.



ITA with this 
I commute to college this semester, but I'm still feeling all of the above emotions! And yeah, it also hit me that I'm eligible now too! Such a crazy amazing feeling. I'm hoping to do the Spring 2012 CP.

And as for roles I'm interested in (in order):
-Attractions
-Hospitality (front desk, preferably)
-Concierge
-Merchandise
-Vacation Planner


----------



## theatregrl04

My school year is going pretty well so far. Although I'm already super stressed. I have been back at school for about a month though, so I guess its not that bad. I am stage managing my 1st musical this semester, so my life is totally crazy. I thought by my junior year of college I would have everything figured out, but the only thing I have really figured out is that there are never enough hours in a day. But overall things are good! 

I am planning on going for:
Entertainment
Attractions (Hopefully Great Movie Ride)
Character Attendant

And Possibly 
Photopass 
Merchandise

I am also super interested in the professional internship in Entertainment Stage Technician. Or possibly Entertainment - Management/Disney Event Group or 
Entertainment - Production/Disney Event Group. Does anyone know if these have CP requirements first?? 

Or Can I apply for both a PI and CP and see what happens?

So excited for Fall 2010! It will be here before I know it!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## kelseypink15

bellaDisneydncr said:


> Welcome!
> 
> If you do Fall Advantage, it covers the summer months, but there is no program that is just for Summer (June, July, August).



Sorry this is such a late reply! But thank you for the info! I really appreciate it 
I would probably end up doing the Fall Advantage in 2012..I guess we'll see! I have to get into college first (applying to Notre Dame, Clemson, American, Tulane, and Saint Mary's). Any past/ current CP peeps that went to any of those schools? Let me know!


----------



## r1009t

kelseypink15 said:


> Sorry this is such a late reply! But thank you for the info! I really appreciate it
> I would probably end up doing the Fall Advantage in 2012..I guess we'll see! I have to get into college first (applying to Notre Dame, Clemson, American, Tulane, and Saint Mary's). Any past/ current CP peeps that went to any of those schools? Let me know!



I'm probably going to be doing Fall Advantage 2012 too!  Are you a high school senior? I am, and this application process is a little nutty. And we haven't even started the scholarship stuff yet


----------



## kelseypink15

r1009t said:


> I'm probably going to be doing Fall Advantage 2012 too!  Are you a high school senior? I am, and this application process is a little nutty. And we haven't even started the scholarship stuff yet



Yay for FA 2012! 
I am a senior too! I was just working on my college apps today, actually...I just want it to be over with! It's so stressful and there are so many things I have to remember to get done! Good luck to you with yours


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey guys! I hope everyone's school year is going well!! I think I actually don't qualify for this thread anymore, since my program is up next!! (FA 2011) lol Thanks for keeping me company over the past year!! <3


----------



## MissSmig

r1009t said:


> How's everyones school year going so far?



My school is currently under construction, so it's a bit crazy. But I really like my classes, and I seem to have gotten the better teachers, for the most part. I'm a bit anxious because I'm going to have to start filling out college applications and things soon, but I'm sure it's not going to be as bad as my mother keeps making it seem.

To answer my own question from before, I'm hoping for (In no particular order):
Character Attendant
Main Entrance Operations
Merchandise
Attractions
Or maybe Entertainment

But I would be fine with whatever I got.


----------



## katelovesaladdin

ya


----------



## ipodluvr287

MissSmig said:


> @wdwislife, ipodluvr287: Thanks!
> 
> Just a question, what are you guys thinking about going for when you apply? I'm curious as to what most people want to get.



In order:
Entertainment (I'm mouse height!)
Character Attendant
Attractions
Photpass Photographer
Full Service Food and Beverage



r1009t said:


> How's everyones school year going so far?



Sophomore year is crap. I have so much more pointless work to do. I also have some really stupid teachers. Unfortunately, 10th graders at my school are cursed with the horrible teachers. For Honors Math I have Mr. A who teaches everything really fast and expects us to either catch on fast or that we already know it, which is crazy. For Honors Lit I have Mrs. O who makes us do so much more pointless work for nothing and she gives us 5 million things to do at one time. After these first 2 months in her class. I have concluded I hate the Iliad, the stupidest book on earth. For Chemistry I have Mr. S who is honestly plain out dumb and barely knows what he's teaching us he also spends 3/4 of class talking about our warm up. My other teachers are pretty good and AP World History is actually going pretty well. I'm doing good on the comparison essays and I have an A in the class.  Sorry about my horribly long teacher rant. I'll shut up now. 

On a side note, lately I have actually thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree, so I could be a FT at WDW. That would be amazing  Has anyone else ever thought about this?

Also, I just came back from WDW on Saturday after a week long trip and it was AMAZING. Also, it was my first time seeing Fantasmic which I think is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. (hehe I started thinking about if I got FT in entertainment, then I would have a shot at Fantasmic! ) If you guys have any questions about the trip, feel free to ask


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> Sophomore year is crap. I have so much more pointless work to do. I also have some really stupid teachers.
> 
> On a side note, lately I have actually thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree, so I could be a FT at WDW. That would be amazing  Has anyone else ever thought about this?
> 
> Also, I just came back from WDW on Saturday after a week long trip and it was AMAZING. Also, it was my first time seeing Fantasmic which I think is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. (hehe I started thinking about if I got FT in entertainment, then I would have a shot at Fantasmic! ) If you guys have any questions about the trip, feel free to ask



1.) Been there done that. It got better my junior year, but it's kind of regressed my senior year. So I feel your pain  

2.) Kind of but I'm pretty sure I have to stay in-state, so it's not really an option  

3.) I'm obsessed with Fan! My life goal is to be on that barge lol


----------



## theatregrl04

theatregrl04 said:


> So excited for Fall 2010! It will be here before I know it!



Wow I must have been tired when I wrote that, it should be Fall 2012! Will be here before I know it! Fall 2010 is already here, and I'm not quite sure how it got here either!


----------



## Ajaz

Alright. So I know I posted about two weeks ago about possibly delaying my Disney dreams a year or two. But tonight, I was telling my roommates that there's going to be an informational about it next month on campus, and two of them are so incredibly into the idea of doing the program. We've decided we're going to the meeting just so they can learn more about it, and then we'll possiblyyyyy apply next year? Like spring 2012-ish? Haha I don't really know. But I'm so excited that they're interested in doing the program. 

This is not really relevant at all, but I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## shelbs

ipodluvr287 said:


> In order:
> Entertainment (I'm mouse height!)
> Character Attendant
> Attractions
> Photpass Photographer
> Full Service Food and Beverage
> 
> 
> 
> Sophomore year is crap. I have so much more pointless work to do. I also have some really stupid teachers. Unfortunately, 10th graders at my school are cursed with the horrible teachers. For Honors Math I have Mr. A who teaches everything really fast and expects us to either catch on fast or that we already know it, which is crazy. For Honors Lit I have Mrs. O who makes us do so much more pointless work for nothing and she gives us 5 million things to do at one time. After these first 2 months in her class. I have concluded I hate the Iliad, the stupidest book on earth. For Chemistry I have Mr. S who is honestly plain out dumb and barely knows what he's teaching us he also spends 3/4 of class talking about our warm up. My other teachers are pretty good and AP World History is actually going pretty well. I'm doing good on the comparison essays and I have an A in the class.  Sorry about my horribly long teacher rant. I'll shut up now.
> 
> On a side note, lately I have actually thought about going to University of Central Florida to get my degree, so I could be a FT at WDW. That would be amazing  Has anyone else ever thought about this?
> 
> Also, I just came back from WDW on Saturday after a week long trip and it was AMAZING. Also, it was my first time seeing Fantasmic which I think is one of the coolest things I have ever seen. (hehe I started thinking about if I got FT in entertainment, then I would have a shot at Fantasmic! ) If you guys have any questions about the trip, feel free to ask



haha yeah sophmore year...not so great teachers. but im in my junior year now and i like it a LOT better already the year will go by quickly, dont worrry

and yes! im thinking of going out of state for college! im in tennessee right now. and dont get me wrong, i love the options here (ut, vanderbilt, etc.) but i reallllly like the looks of FSU and the University of Central Florida! i want to be an anesthesiologist so i want to come back to Vanderbilt eventually but...Florida seems fun until then and its closer to the happiest place on earth haha

and yes i love fantasmic too btw

haha just thought i would put my 2 cents in lol


----------



## Ajaz

I know it's really competitive, but BBB is starting to sound like a really fun role. I wasn't even considering it until a few weeks ago, when I realized that I actually have quite a bit of experience doing hair and makeup (nothing professional, just working backstage with my ballet studio for the past few years), and love being around/working with kids (hence the reason I'm pursuing an education degree).

So I guess my top roles as of today would be:
- Entertainment
- BBB
- Merchandise
- Attractions

I know my chances would be slim for entertainment or BBB, but in all honesty, I think I'd be happy with just about any role. And the fact that I'm seriously considering applying NEXT SEMESTER  is slightly terrifying. I can't believe that I might actually be moving to Florida. In less than a year.


----------



## carly3592

I'm thinking any semester between spring 2012-spring 2013.  That would be the spring semester of my sophomore year, or either semester of my junior year.  

theatregrl04, I'm pretty much exactly the same as you.  My top choices are:

-Character Performer
-Attractions (with hopes to work on Great Movie Ride or any other attraction that involves going on the ride with the guests... safaris, jungle cruise, etc.)
-Character Attendant
-Photopass
-Merchandise

I'm looking into working my way up from CP to IP and hopefully getting a job with the company.  I have no clue what area it would be in, however.


----------



## wdwislife

So today my mom talked about planning a trip for December 2013 around Christmastime, since I won't have a February Pesidents Week break when I'm in college. 
Obviously I was ecstatic that she proposed this because, even though I've got a few trips between now and then, it's always nice to have definite plans to look forward to!
But then I realized that, if all goes as planned, I won't have to go on a December 2013 trip because I'll be WORKING THERE! Fall 2013 is when I plan to do my CP!
Has anyone else had a moment like this that really put their disney dreams into perspective, and made them seem more real than ever before?


----------



## tinkerbelle22

wdwislife said:


> So today my mom talked about planning a trip for December 2013 around Christmastime, since I won't have a February Pesidents Week break when I'm in college.
> Obviously I was ecstatic that she proposed this because, even though I've got a few trips between now and then, it's always nice to have definite plans to look forward to!
> But then I realized that, if all goes as planned, I won't have to go on a December 2013 trip because I'll be WORKING THERE! Fall 2013 is when I plan to do my CP!
> *Has anyone else had a moment like this that really put their disney dreams into perspective, and made them seem more real than ever before?*



Absolutely! My best friend and I went to WDW last October for my 18th birthday, and lately we were talking about when to go back again. I wasn't thinking straight I guess, because I looked up when our colleges get out for vacation and I calculated how much plane tickets and everything would cost for the two of us...until I realized that in Spring of 2012 I'll be working there!! And she can just fly down herself and visit me! It was quite a "duh!" moment haha


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Has anyone else had a moment like this that really put their disney dreams into perspective, and made them seem more real than ever before?



Ahhhh yes! Actually, it was kind of like three days ago, hahaha. One of my roommates mentioned the college program because I'd told her about it before, and so I looked up when our campus presentation was, and then realized that the NEXT time there's a campus presentation, I'll actually be applying! Hopefully. As soon as I talk to my parents.  But I'm going home this coming weekend, so hopefully, I can find some time to talk to them about it.


----------



## ipodluvr287

r1009t said:


> 1.) Been there done that. It got better my junior year, but it's kind of regressed my senior year. So I feel your pain
> 
> 2.) Kind of but I'm pretty sure I have to stay in-state, so it's not really an option
> 
> 3.) I'm obsessed with Fan! My life goal is to be on that barge lol



1. I sure hope it gets better, but junior year is when you have to take all the icky tests (SAT, Writing Test, Graduation test, etc). 

2. I know what you mean, it would be quite a bit of money, but I've looked into scholarships and the qualifications for being considered Florida in state tuition. You'd be surprised at how many loopholes there are after you've been there for a year (you'd need to live off campus), especially if you change your driver's liscense over and can prove you've been working for a year and plan to continue to live there until college is over. You might want to look into the qualifications, so you can keep your options open.

3. My new goal is Fantasmic Mickey 



shelbs said:


> haha yeah sophmore year...not so great teachers. but im in my junior year now and i like it a LOT better already the year will go by quickly, dont worrry
> 
> and yes! im thinking of going out of state for college! im in tennessee right now. and dont get me wrong, i love the options here (ut, vanderbilt, etc.) but i reallllly like the looks of FSU and the University of Central Florida! i want to be an anesthesiologist so i want to come back to Vanderbilt eventually but...Florida seems fun until then and its closer to the happiest place on earth haha
> 
> and yes i love fantasmic too btw
> 
> haha just thought i would put my 2 cents in lol



I sure hope it gets better next year. Right now I feel being a sophomore accomplishes nothing. I am still a freakin underclassmen.

Haha get as close to there as you can 

I ♥ Fantasmic!


----------



## wdwislife

Let's get this thread going again! 
Here's a question of the day:
Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college? 
if you're in college, do you like your school?

I'm starting to look into schools like:
Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet 

interested to hear your responses!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Let's get this thread going again!
> Here's a question of the day:
> Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college?
> if you're in college, do you like your school?
> 
> I'm starting to look into schools like:
> Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
> i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet
> 
> interested to hear your responses!



Howdy! My name is Amy and I'm a freshman education major from DFW, Texas, but more importantly, I'm the loudest and proudest member of the Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2014! AAAAA!

Hahaha. That's how we're supposed to introduce ourselves here at Texas A&M.  But yeah, I'm a freshman at A&M, and I'm absolutely loving it so far. My classes aren't too difficult (yet), and I'm making a TON of friends.

I also applied and got accepted into Baylor and University of Texas, which are both great schools, but A&M just felt like home to me. Plus, they've got quite a few students participating in the CP. 

Thanks and Gig 'Em.


----------



## wdwislife

artwork i made for a class in school, inspired by the word transportation!
obviously, i immediately thought of the transportation and ticket center.


----------



## wdwislife

mehh, sorry for the hugeness! 
i don't know how to change it.


----------



## Pancakes

wdwislife said:


> Let's get this thread going again!
> Here's a question of the day:
> Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college?
> if you're in college, do you like your school?
> 
> I'm starting to look into schools like:
> Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
> i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet
> 
> interested to hear your responses!



Right now, I am a freshman at Montclair State University. 
I'm not sure if I like it here, or that my expectations were to high, or if it's just the whole dorming situation that I hate. But I like the whole the whole college life and the work isn't too hard...yet. But I think I'm still adjusting and next semester will be better. 

I have wanted to do the disney college program ever since I heard about it. I would really love to work attractions. But here are the things I would want to do:
1. Attractions
2. Merchandise 
3. Entertainment
4. Hospitality


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Let's get this thread going again!
> Here's a question of the day:
> Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college?
> if you're in college, do you like your school?
> 
> I'm starting to look into schools like:
> Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
> i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet
> 
> interested to hear your responses!



I really want to go to UCF (University of Central Florida) and get a degree in Hospitality Management, which can help me to further my career at WDW  UCF has one of the best Hospitality schools in the nation with all new state of the art equipment, etc. They also have a long-time partnership with Disney World and some of Orlando's other theme parks. I would really love to go to UCF and work at WDW full time. That would be amazing! Until this happens, I can be satisfied with the thought of knowing I'll still do the CP if this doesn't happen. I also think a degree in Hospitality Management could help to get me in with WDW as an actual career job (it can be applied to many areas ie. hotels, restaurants, entertainment, event planning etc.), not just an entry-level position (ie. attractions, character performer) as long as I'm willing to Network, network, and more network. The ideal entry job for me would be character performer (I'm mouse height!) and I've read its easier to get in FT in entertainment if you're mouse height b/c they are needed most. My ultimate goal while in Entertainment would be Mickey in Fantasmic, I love that show! I actually bought the Fantasmic soundtrack online yesterday haha  Wow, I didn't realize how long I rambled on until just now. You probably all think I'm crazy. 



wdwislife said:


> mehh, sorry for the hugeness!
> i don't know how to change it.



I think its really cute.  Good job!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> artwork i made for a class in school, inspired by the word transportation!
> obviously, i immediately thought of the transportation and ticket center.



This is so adorable. You deserve an A+ for sure!


----------



## wdwfan6

Hopefully I will be there fall '13! It will be my sophmore year. So excited and can't wait! :


----------



## wdwislife

wdwfan6 said:


> Hopefully I will be there fall '13! It will be my sophmore year. So excited and can't wait! :



welcome! 
we must be the same age: i'm interested in fall 2013 too, which will be my sophomore year!


----------



## MissSmig

wdwislife said:


> Let's get this thread going again!
> Here's a question of the day:
> Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college?
> if you're in college, do you like your school?
> 
> I'm starting to look into schools like:
> Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
> i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet
> 
> interested to hear your responses!



I've been looking into a few schools myself. Ones I'm currently deciding on:
Temple University, West Chester University, Millersville University, and Indiana University of Pennsulvania. 
Pretty much just stuff in-state. It's a bit harder to find schools that have either a Linguistics program or some sort of concentration in it (within the English department), but I have been able to find a few that I like enough to seriously consider. 

In response to the picture you posted, I really like that a lot! I hope you got a good grade on it.


----------



## theatregrl04

wdwislife said:


> Let's get this thread going again!
> Here's a question of the day:
> Where do you want to go to college/Where do you go to college?
> if you're in college, do you like your school?
> 
> I'm starting to look into schools like:
> Tulane, USC, UMiami, BU, UPenn, UCF, WashU
> i'm only a junior though, so nothing's official yet
> 
> interested to hear your responses!



I am a Junior at Hope College.
I love it, now. It took me about a year and a half to say that!
Though it is a LONG way to FL from here...
But its getting closer and closer to fall 2012!!


----------



## Ajaz

AHH! My campus presentation is in two weeks! I'm not even applying for Spring 2011 and I'm so excited/slightly nervous. Hahaha... I also have advising for next semester coming up in the next few weeks. So I'm going to talk to my advisor about the CP. Hopefully I get good news (as in, that my school will support me in doing the program). 

ETA: I was trying to distract myself from all this Disney stuff, so I was just surfing the internet. I got on FML, and the first post was about a guy who was a parade dancer at WDW. Seriously? Awesome distraction, hahaha.


----------



## keypooh90

I'm planning on applying for Spring 2012. I have to wait because I attend a unique college. I go to Oxford College of Emory University, which is a distinct separate campus/two year institution of the Emory University system. Oxford is exclusively for freshman/sophomores. Last year was my freshman year and I couldn't do CP first semester because I needed to transition to college. We have specific GERs we have to satsify before we can graduate to the main campus in the spring, so I am busy this year fullfilling those requirements. Next fall I'll be getting used to being at the main campus, so Spring 2012 is the first semester I'll actually have time to do the CP (as a junior).


----------



## r1009t

Bump!  

Guess what guys? I got into college!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Bump!
> 
> Guess what guys? I got into college!



Yayyyy! CONGRATS!!!  
That's so exciting... AND you're one step closer to the CP! Hahaha.


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> Bump!
> 
> Guess what guys? I got into college!



awesome! 


let's get this thread going again! haha


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Yayyyy! CONGRATS!!!
> That's so exciting... AND you're one step closer to the CP! Hahaha.



Thanks! It's quite a relief knowing I'm going SOMEWHERE lol And that was actually one of my first reactions 

And thank you wdwislife! And agreed! 

A Question of the Day if I May: I know a few of us are on tumblr, but who is who? I'm riley from whatamagicalworld, the link is below


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> let's get this thread going again! haha



Yes!

I went to my campus presentation a few hours ago...
IT. WAS. AWESOME. 

I managed to get one of my three roommates to go with me, and she's now totally into doing the CP with me. Yay! It was so awesome to see actual students from my school that had done the program. Plus, I FINALLY learned that my school does give credit for the program, which is awesome. Even though I pretty much knew everything else that was said by the recruiter, I still loved seeing the videos, and just being surrounded by all the people that love Disney as much as me!  Hahahaha.



r1009t said:


> A Question of the Day if I May: I know a few of us are on tumblr, but who is who? I'm riley from whatamagicalworld, the link is below



I have a tumblr, but I don't ever post anything. I just follow people. I honestly don't even know my username, it's just saved on my laptop, haha.


----------



## princesskelz

r1009t said:


> A Question of the Day if I May: I know a few of us are on tumblr, but who is who? I'm riley from whatamagicalworld, the link is below



http://diznefreak.tumblr.com/ 
I'm Kelsey! I love new followers on Tumblr. I am already following you Riley but i would love to get to know some of you better!


----------



## Ajaz

HEYYY. Where is everyone?


----------



## wdwislife

i'm here! 

how's everyone's school year going?


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> i'm here!
> 
> how's everyone's school year going?



Yay! I'm glad I'm not alone.

School's going well, I've only got a few more tests until the end of the semester, and I'll be officially done with my first semester of college!  It's crazy how fast it's gone by.

How's school for you?


----------



## wdwislife

hey! i just realized that this thread is over a year old! cool!


----------



## r1009t

wdwislife said:


> i'm here!
> 
> how's everyone's school year going?



I'm alive! It's okay. I actually liked my junior year better, but whatever. Just excited to know that I'm almost done with college stuff. Right now I'm at a point where it's like please just get me out of this place lol.


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I'm alive! It's okay. I actually liked my junior year better, but whatever. Just excited to know that I'm almost done with college stuff. Right now I'm at a point where it's like please just get me out of this place lol.



When are you planning on doing the CP?


----------



## shelbs

im still here too!  hope everyone is doing great


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> When are you planning on doing the CP?



My sophmore year in college (I'm still in high school ) Except it might work out better for me if I do it my freshman year. A lot of my major stuff will start my sophmore year. Oh and I'm 2 for 2 in my college acceptances!  Now I just need to get some money from them haha.


----------



## wdwislife

Yesterday I saw Next to Normal, and then went to the new Times Square Disney Store! 
I was in disney-induced heaven! haha. I was amazing to be immersed in that disney atmosphere, even if it was just a little oasis of it in the middle of New York City. The music and crowds really made for the authentic experience! 
I bought an "I °O° New York" mickey car antenna topper since our princess mickey was destroyed in a snow storm last winter.
I recommend it for any disney geek who goes to New York!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Yesterday I saw Next to Normal, and then went to the new Times Square Disney Store!
> I was in disney-induced heaven! haha. I was amazing to be immersed in that disney atmosphere, even if it was just a little oasis of it in the middle of New York City. The music and crowds really made for the authentic experience!
> I bought an "I °O° New York" mickey car antenna topper since our princess mickey was destroyed in a snow storm last winter.
> I recommend it for any disney geek who goes to New York!



Ughh, SO jealous! I was in NYC in March for a dance competition, and the Disney Store wasn't open yet.  I have a friend there right now, though. She's performing in the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade with her drill team, and I told her to visit the Disney Store in my honor, hahaha.


----------



## ipodluvr287

I will be at Disney World in less than 2 weeks to sing in the Candlelight Processional with my school chorus! Ahh! I'm so excited! Going to Disney World with my friends is going to be awesome! Any of you going to Disney around Christmastime?


----------



## wdwislife

i found out just a couple of weeks ago that i'm going to WDW on the 25th! it was a surprise channukah present.


----------



## r1009t

ipodluvr287 said:


> I will be at Disney World in less than 2 weeks to sing in the Candlelight Processional with my school chorus! Ahh! I'm so excited! Going to Disney World with my friends is going to be awesome! Any of you going to Disney around Christmastime?



I will hopefully be at animal kingdom for the dec. 30th character look a like audition!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I don't know for sure yet if I'll get to go- my family are not really planners so it's an up in the air type thing. I will definitly be in Florida though from the 26ish to the 4thish of January. (We drive down to my grandma's vacation house). Because of snow and stuff up here we are never for sure on which day we are going to leave, and then we usually stop in charleston so it takes awhile. 

But anyway I'm pretty sure I'm going to be able to do it! Which makes me very, very, excited!!!!! I feel like I've been waiting for this for _ages_. And hopefully we can make it at least a day trip to WDW! It's been over a year since I've last seen the world


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> I will hopefully be at animal kingdom for the dec. 30th character look a like audition!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't know for sure yet if I'll get to go- my family are not really planners so it's an up in the air type thing. I will definitly be in Florida though from the 26ish to the 4thish of January. (We drive down to my grandma's vacation house). Because of snow and stuff up here we are never for sure on which day we are going to leave, and then we usually stop in charleston so it takes awhile.
> 
> But anyway I'm pretty sure I'm going to be able to do it! Which makes me very, very, excited!!!!! I feel like I've been waiting for this for _ages_. And hopefully we can make it at least a day trip to WDW! It's been over a year since I've last seen the world



Wow! That's so exciting! I hope you do get to go to the audition, and definitely let us know how it goes. I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Wow! That's so exciting! I hope you do get to go to the audition, and definitely let us know how it goes. I'm sure you'll do great!



I will and thank you!


----------



## wdwislife

Wishing you all a happy and healthy holiday season!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Hope you guys had a Merry Christmas! I had a great time at WDW and the Candlelight Processional went great! I was on the front row and Trace Adkins walked right in front of me 4 times. I enjoyed our time in the park too. The Magic Kingdom was my favorite!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> When are you planning on doing the CP?





Hopefully Spring 2012!!!!

What about you?


----------



## bkandreu

I'm a junior in highschool and completely excited about doing the CP!!!! I'm so glad I found this thread


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Hopefully Spring 2012!!!!
> 
> What about you?



SAME!!! 
I was originally planning on Fall 2011 (and had my heart set on it until just a few months ago), but I realized I don't want to be away from my school during football season. Plus, if I do Spring 2011, I'll likely be able to do advantage!


----------



## bkandreu

How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> SAME!!!
> I was originally planning on Fall 2011 (and had my heart set on it until just a few months ago), but I realized I don't want to be away from my school during football season. Plus, if I do Spring 2010, I'll likely be able to do advantage!



Awesome!

I'll probably only be able to do Spring, but I also want to do Fall 2013, which I'll be able to do advantage for because it'll be the fall after I graduate.


----------



## wdwislife

bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



welcome to the thread! i'm junior in high school as well!
when are you thinking about doing the CP?

hmm...i haven't really thought about if i'll bring a car or not. it would definitely make getting around a lot easier, and it would also probably be easier than flying ALL my stuff down to orlando haha. 

probably, if i can work out all the logistics, i'll bring one! don't know as of now though...


----------



## bkandreu

wdwislife said:


> welcome to the thread! i'm junior in high school as well!
> when are you thinking about doing the CP?
> 
> hmm...i haven't really thought about if i'll bring a car or not. it would definitely make getting around a lot easier, and it would also probably be easier than flying ALL my stuff down to orlando haha.
> 
> probably, if i can work out all the logistics, i'll bring one! don't know as of now though...




Thank you! I'm thinking about doing the CP as soon as possible, which would be right after my first semester of college. Yeah, I've heard having a car is easier because you don't have to wait for a bus. I'm not really sure if taking the bus is that bad anyway, seeing as I've never done the program but I definitely know I don't like riding the buses when I go there for vacation. Might be different when you actually work there but I don't know. That's also another reason I was thinking of bringing a car; so I could take all my stuff with me instead of flying with it.. I'll have to see though too, i'm still on the fence about it!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

Hi! My name is Logan, and I'm new to the forums. I'm from Texas and I graduate in 2012, and I'm looking towards getting into Disney as soon as possible. I was actually planning on trying to do the Career Start the summer after I graduate, and then coming back to Texas for college to avoid out of state tuition, and then going back for CP. I just want to be at Disney as soon as I can be. ;D


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I'll probably only be able to do Spring, but I also want to do Fall 2013, which I'll be able to do advantage for because it'll be the fall after I graduate.



do Fall 2013 too because that's when I'm (hopefully) doing it!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> do Fall 2013 too because that's when I'm (hopefully) doing it!



I'm definitely going to try! It'd be so awesome if some of us from this thread end up working at the same time!


----------



## shelbs

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hi! My name is Logan, and I'm new to the forums. I'm from Texas and I graduate in 2012, and I'm looking towards getting into Disney as soon as possible. I was actually planning on trying to do the Career Start the summer after I graduate, and then coming back to Texas for college to avoid out of state tuition, and then going back for CP. I just want to be at Disney as soon as I can be. ;D




I gradute in 2012 too ive thought about doin the career start but im not sure yet. im sooo excited its getting closer though!!


----------



## shelbs

bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



i think ill probably take my car. i can get all my stuff down there and if i needed to go to the store or somewhere at that moment, i could go and not wait on the bus. but thats just my thinkin  

haha hey im from tennessee too btw


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

Hey guys,

Wow. 40 pages. Long thread. But totally worth it!

I'll be there Fall of 2012 hopefully! I graduate in the spring and am going there as soon as I can, and hopefully continuing with an internship in the spring!

Yay!!

Who else will be there with me for 2 months of christmas haha


----------



## bkandreu

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hi! My name is Logan, and I'm new to the forums. I'm from Texas and I graduate in 2012, and I'm looking towards getting into Disney as soon as possible. I was actually planning on trying to do the Career Start the summer after I graduate, and then coming back to Texas for college to avoid out of state tuition, and then going back for CP. I just want to be at Disney as soon as I can be. ;D



That's what I'm planning on doing! The career start first and then the CP.. for the main reason that i dont want to wait a whole semester before I go, which you have to do for CP


----------



## bkandreu

shelbs said:


> i think ill probably take my car. i can get all my stuff down there and if i needed to go to the store or somewhere at that moment, i could go and not wait on the bus. but thats just my thinkin
> 
> haha hey im from tennessee too btw



That's what I'm thinking too! It seems logical.. Haha. My dad just doesn't want me driving my car all the way there! And what a small world!


----------



## wdwislife

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hi! My name is Logan, and I'm new to the forums. I'm from Texas and I graduate in 2012, and I'm looking towards getting into Disney as soon as possible. I was actually planning on trying to do the Career Start the summer after I graduate, and then coming back to Texas for college to avoid out of state tuition, and then going back for CP. I just want to be at Disney as soon as I can be. ;D



Welcome!
I wish I could do Career Start to get down there sooner! My parents don't want me putting off starting college a semester.  At least they're supportive of me doing the CP once I'm in college!



bkandreu said:


> That's what I'm thinking too! It seems logical.. Haha. My dad just doesn't want me driving my car all the way there! And what a small world!



Yesterday my mom told me I probably wouldn't be able to have a car when I'm there. Annoying, but I'll live. It's the happiest place on earth, with or without a car!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

wdwislife said:


> Welcome!
> I wish I could do Career Start to get down there sooner! My parents don't want me putting off starting college a semester.  At least they're supportive of me doing the CP once I'm in college!
> car!



I'm not absolutely sure about that yet.  I keep finding more and more information out about it from these blogs. I'm not sure yet if putting off college would be worth it or not. haha.



bkandreu said:


> That's what I'm planning on doing! The career start first and then the CP.. for the main reason that i dont want to wait a whole semester before I go, which you have to do for CP



Yeah! That's the terrible part about planning ahead, you have to wait forever. To do the CS program though, you'd have to skip your first semester of college. So I'm still debating on that.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

shelbs said:


> I gradute in 2012 too ive thought about doin the career start but im not sure yet. im sooo excited its getting closer though!!



I know! Senior year is gonna leave me mindblown, haha.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



I'm most likely taking my car down there. First of all, I don't want to pay the extra money for a plane ride. And second of all, I like road trips.  Texas to Florida isn't that bad. And I don't have too many other places to leave my car. haha. Not where someone would take care of it.


----------



## Pancakes

bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



I'm planning on taking my car. Me and a friend are planning on road tripping down there. We'd have too much baggage to take on a plane. Driving from NJ to Florida will be....interesting


----------



## tinkerbelle22

bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



I'm planning to take my car down there. I live in NY, so it'll be a bit of a drive, but I'm sure it will be worth it. 

And I haven't been on here in awhile, wow! Just to refresh everyone's memory, I'm Angela, I'm a second semester freshman in college (I attend SUNY Purchase) and I'm a hopeful Spring 2012 CP!!


----------



## bkandreu

wdwislife said:


> Welcome!
> I wish I could do Career Start to get down there sooner! My parents don't want me putting off starting college a semester.  At least they're supportive of me doing the CP once I'm in college!
> 
> Yesterday my mom told me I probably wouldn't be able to have a car when I'm there. Annoying, but I'll live. It's the happiest place on earth, with or without a car!



My parents said the same thing! I wanted to do Career Start before I started college but doesn't look like it's gonna happen with my parents. My dad also does NOT want me bringing a car.. But I've heard the buses really aren't that bad.


----------



## bkandreu

Pancakes said:


> I'm planning on taking my car. Me and a friend are planning on road tripping down there. We'd have too much baggage to take on a plane. Driving from NJ to Florida will be....interesting



A road trip that far would definitely be...interesting!!  Are you and your friend planning on being roommates?


----------



## bkandreu

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I'm most likely taking my car down there. First of all, I don't want to pay the extra money for a plane ride. And second of all, I like road trips.  Texas to Florida isn't that bad. And I don't have too many other places to leave my car. haha. Not where someone would take care of it.



Road trips are fun, I agree! Plus I've never been on an airplane before. My dad insists I don't take my car with me but I really am going to have to find a way to persuade him to let me. I don't want to fly there. I'd feel better having my car with me. I'd feel a lot less alone for some reason, knowing my car is there. Texas to Florida isn't that bad, you're right!


----------



## keypooh90

I'm driving, totally! I only live 8 hours from Orlando.


----------



## bkandreu

keypooh90 said:


> I'm driving, totally! I only live 8 hours from Orlando.



Yeah! I'm about nine hours away.. I feel like it'd be more beneficial to bring a car. I really don't know because I've heard two sides of the story.. I've heard that it's a very good idea to bring your car because the buses are inconvenient and not fun to ride to and from work, especially when you're just ready to leave.. But I've also heard the buses are not that bad.. I guess I'll just have to figure it out myself.


----------



## wdwislife

I'm so happy this thread is booming again! 

I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!

Today's question:
What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?

I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha

Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!



I have a plan pretty close to yours! Before I realized these programs existed, and that I had a chance at doing this, I wanted to open a candy shop, and be an entrepreneur, and I'd still like to lean towards business.  I want to go to college, major in business, and minor in hospitality and tourism, and get a PI with disney as well! I think being an Imagineer would be amazing, coming up with rides sounds fantastic. And I also want to be high up in the theme park division! I think I may do the PI for management. I'm still reading through all of them though.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

bkandreu said:


> Road trips are fun, I agree! Plus I've never been on an airplane before. My dad insists I don't take my car with me but I really am going to have to find a way to persuade him to let me. I don't want to fly there. I'd feel better having my car with me. I'd feel a lot less alone for some reason, knowing my car is there. Texas to Florida isn't that bad, you're right!



Well, I'm most definitely taking my car out there! If I end up in the program with you, and you don't have a car, I could always give you rides. I'm not stingy about that kind of thing. And I'm sure there will be other people there with cars there willing to give you rides. If you want to work for disney, you must be pretty friendly, haha. I think you'll be fine either way, especially with the bus system.


----------



## wdwislife

anyone who is worried about their college not giving them credit for the CP should look at this link:

http://www.wdwcp.cmich.edu

central michigan university will allow students at ANY university in the US to earn credits for the CP through their school that are then usually transferrable to your regular college!
that link to it describes all the requirements of the awesome program.

EDIT:
just found other schools that will do this too!
Tulane University
Purdue University 
Onondaga Community College
Montclair State University
Mesa Community College

all this info is from the official CP website


----------



## bkandreu

wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!



That's a great question! Well I sincerely hope that I enjoy doing the CP.. If I do, then I will probably try to go higher up in the company or at least make a career out of working there. My whole family lives in TN but everyone is planning on moving to Florida anyway.. When I graduate from highschool and do the CP, my family is planning on moving there at some point after that. So having a career at Disney would definitely be an option


----------



## keypooh90

bkandreu said:


> Yeah! I'm about nine hours away.. I feel like it'd be more beneficial to bring a car. I really don't know because I've heard two sides of the story.. I've heard that it's a very good idea to bring your car because the buses are inconvenient and not fun to ride to and from work, especially when you're just ready to leave.. But I've also heard the buses are not that bad.. I guess I'll just have to figure it out myself.



I've heard mixed things about it as well. I also feel like it'll be beneficial to have a car to do things off-property on days off and such too.


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!




First, I feel like I sort of moved into this thread without a formal introduction, so...

My name is Carrielee, I'm twenty, and a sophomore at Oxford College of Emory. It's a two-year division strictly for freshmen/sophmores. I absolutely love it and will definitely miss it when this semester comes to a close. I have to wait to do the CP because I didn't want to do it as a freshman and miss the experience of college, and this year I had specific GERs to get out of the way. Next year, I'll be transfering some place else because Emory doesn't offer one of my majors...most likely to either Berry College or University of West Georgia.

My plan is to do the CP Spring 2012, then return to school and finish and do another CP Fall 2013 after graduating. I want to then do a PI and end up working full time in some sort of higher up theme park position. I'm a communications major (PR concentration) and possibly a media studies minor, so there are definitely areas within the company where I can use my major.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

keypooh90 said:


> First, I feel like I sort of moved into this thread without a formal introduction, so...
> 
> My name is Carrielee, I'm twenty, and a sophomore at Oxford College of Emory. It's a two-year division strictly for freshmen/sophmores. I absolutely love it and will definitely miss it when this semester comes to a close. I have to wait to do the CP because I didn't want to do it as a freshman and miss the experience of college, and this year I had specific GERs to get out of the way. Next year, I'll be transfering some place else because Emory doesn't offer one of my majors...most likely to either Berry College or University of West Georgia.
> 
> My plan is to do the CP Spring 2012, then return to school and finish and do another CP Fall 2013 after graduating. I want to then do a PI and end up working full time in some sort of higher up theme park position. I'm a communications major (PR concentration) and possibly a media studies minor, so there are definitely areas within the company where I can use my major.



Do you think waiting past your freshman year was worth it?


----------



## keypooh90

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Do you think waiting past your freshman year was worth it?



Yeah, I do. I feel like if I had done it as a freshman, I would have missed out on some invaluable life experiences at my college. Also, since it is just a two-year school with a smaller student body, I've really benefited from the close relations with professors and such. I also felt like it would be harder on me socially if I had done the CP either this year or last year, since oxford is a two year division I would be back with different people/away from friends,etc. I also had time to go to summer school this summer, so I'm now a semester ahead of schedule.


----------



## Pancakes

bkandreu said:


> A road trip that far would definitely be...interesting!!  Are you and your friend planning on being roommates?



Ohh yes. We're leaving an extra extra day early...because we KNOW we will get lost. Even with a gps. And yes! We plan on requesting to live with each other...we just don't know how that works 


wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!



I would love love love to work for/with disney. Since my major is nutrition (right now I am in dietetics...debating switching to food management) so I guess my place in Disney would be some sort of management position at  a restaraunt. I don't think I would want anything less than a management job. Ideally, my goal as of right now is when I graduate college, I want to go for my dietetics internship thing to become a registered dietician, than I have tons of options that I can go for with that. If I don't pass the registered dietician internship, or don't get in (very competitive), I will go to food management, and work in a management position at a disney restaurant. But, it would be a very big transition, since I live all the way in Newww Jersey haha. But, hopefully, the CP will get me a heads up in the company for a rehire, and then like you said, work my way up. And the CP will help me adjust to living down there.


----------



## wdwislife

a new question of the day:
(i had asked this a while ago, but there are a lot of new people!  if you've already answered you don't have to again unless your answer has changed.)
what roles are you interested in for your CP?

the ones i'm considering right now, in order, are:

entertainment
attractions
bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess 
photopass photographer
i may end up adding more (that i'm interested in, of course) by the time i apply to increase my chances!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> a new question of the day:
> (i had asked this a while ago, but there are a lot of new people!  if you've already answered you don't have to again unless your answer has changed.)
> what roles are you interested in for your CP?
> 
> the ones i'm considering right now, in order, are:
> 
> entertainment
> attractions
> bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess
> photopass photographer
> i may end up adding more (that i'm interested in, of course) by the time i apply to increase my chances!





These are my top ones:

Main Entrance Operations
Attractions
Merchandise
Character attendant
photopass photographer
hopper


----------



## Pancakes

1. Attractions (DINOSAUR PLEASE! Or anything in Animal Kingdom)
2. Merchandise. I have a lot of cashier experience 
3. Recreation
4. Food service
5. Photopass (I have no photographing skills, so I doubt I would get it, but it would be awesome haha)


----------



## tinkerbelle22

1. Attractions (GMR would be absolutely amazing. or maybe American Idol)
2. Entertainment (still debating on this one, that's why it's #2. honestly if I didn't get a princess or something along those lines, I don't know how truly happy I would be. So I'll think about it!)
3. Hospitality (I'd love to be front desk at the Poly, Grand Floridian, or Beach Club)
4. Merchandise


----------



## Joanna71985

bkandreu said:


> Yeah! I'm about nine hours away.. I feel like it'd be more beneficial to bring a car. I really don't know because I've heard two sides of the story.. I've heard that it's a very good idea to bring your car because the buses are inconvenient and not fun to ride to and from work, especially when you're just ready to leave.. But I've also heard the buses are not that bad.. I guess I'll just have to figure it out myself.



It's possible to get along without a car (I went all 6 of my CPs without one). However, life is a lot easier with one.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

wdwislife said:


> a new question of the day:
> (i had asked this a while ago, but there are a lot of new people!  if you've already answered you don't have to again unless your answer has changed.)
> what roles are you interested in for your CP?
> 
> the ones i'm considering right now, in order, are:
> 
> entertainment
> attractions
> bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess
> photopass photographer
> i may end up adding more (that i'm interested in, of course) by the time i apply to increase my chances!



I really want to do:
Attractions***
Merchandise***
Character Attendant
Custodial
Full Service Food and Beverage***
PhotoPass Photographer
Recreation
Transportation 
and possibly Costuming.

Anything but Quick Service Food.


----------



## carly3592

I think I posted this before, but what the heck, I'll post it again!

My top choices are:

1. Attractions:
     Kilimanjaro Safaris
     Great Movie Ride
     Jungle Cruise
     Anything else really except for Fantasyland (oh, and no Dinosaur... I wouldn't be able to handle an evac. and walk past those dinosaurs...... yikes.)
2. Entertainment
3. Merchandise
I'd be willing to work anywhere except for Food&Beverage really


----------



## keypooh90

I'm not sure if this has been asked before or not, why/what made you all pick the top choices for placements you've listed?


----------



## Pancakes

keypooh90 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before or not, why/what made you all pick the top choices for placements you've listed?





			
				Pancakes said:
			
		

> 1. Attractions (DINOSAUR PLEASE! Or anything in Animal Kingdom)
> 2. Merchandise. I have a lot of cashier experience
> 3. Recreation
> 4. Food service
> 5. Photopass (I have no photographing skills, so I doubt I would get it, but it would be awesome haha)



1. I chose attractions for my number one because I really feel like that is where I would have the most fun. You work a lot, but you get a lot of guest interaction (which could be good AND bad). I'm really dying for dinosaur though. Me and my best friends went to Disney World for our senior graduation trip, and we rode Dinosaur 15 times in a row  So working that ride, which I love so so much, would be kind of special to me. I will be slightly just as happy if I get something in Animal Kingdom. 
2. I chose merchandise for my number 2 because I'm already experienced as a cashier. I hope my experience doesn't cancel attractions. I would 100% rather work attractions, but I will of course accept any role (mostly...don't know if I could do mousekeeping or custodial). 
3.Recreation...I'm not really sure, and I'm not sure why this is number 3. I'm not entirely sure what recreation does haha
4. QSF&B....number four....my major is nutrition...although this isn't necessarily what I want to do with my degree AT ALL, but I would like a management position in a restaurant one day, so this experience would probably help a lot. 
5. Annnnd photopass. I have no professional picture taking skills at all. I just think it would be fun...and they get paid the most. Not that money matters. I'm down there for the experience


----------



## tinkerbelle22

keypooh90 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before or not, why/what made you all pick the top choices for placements you've listed?



1. Attractions - People ask me all the time why this is my first choice. When it comes to spiel rides, I have a lot of experience with speaking in front of a lot of people, and acting. But also, I guess it's because for my first time (I'm guessing there will be more times) working with Disney, I'd like to just be comfortable and do something where I know I'll have the most fun, interesting, and enjoyable experience. I don't think I could see myself working at Great Movie Ride (where I'd LOVE to be) for the rest of my life, but you have to start somewhere, and preferably somewhere enjoyable 

2. Hospitality - Okay, so in my last post I listed Entertainment as #2, saying I was still debating it. Not gonna lie, I really hadn't done too much research on it, it just seemed like something that would be kinda cool. But after looking into it more, there were a lot of reasons, mainly height, that makes Entertainment not sound as great as I thought. For me, at least! So, I'm bumping Hospitality to my number 2! I love dealing with and helping people, and there doesn't seem to be anything more rewarding for me than witnessing a guest's first moments in the most magical place on Earth. I just think it would be really fun and special!

3. Vacation Planner - Aaaaaand (for now...obviously this can all change, I do have time!) I'm thinking about my #3 being Vacation Planner. I didn't really know too much about the position, but recently I found out more and it seems kinda similar to hospitality, but you're almost more of an informative cast member. You have to know more, so you can help people pick their ticket packages. When you check people in, many of them probably know a bit more about tickets, at least I think so! But I recently watched the video about Vacation Planning on the WDWCP website, and yeah...it just looks kind of interesting.

4. Merchandise - The hours can stink, I have heard, which is why it's way down here on my list. I've had a bit of experience in retail (I worked at Build a Bear Workshop...disliked it though) and I just feel like it could be fun and a great way to interact with guests.


----------



## keypooh90

Main Entrance Operations
Attractions
Merchandise
Character attendant
photopass photographer
hopper

1. I think MEO would be really fun because in that role, you're one of the first people guests interact with upon entering the parks. I think it'd be lots of fun because you are the first impression for the company and you really get to instill the magic for the guests. I've been to Disney World 18 times, and really want to be on the giving side of the magic rather than the receiving side. 

2.Attractions- This role gets lots of guest interaction. I also am a Communications-PR major, so I am comfortable talking with people and I feel a role directly interacting with guests will really relate to my major. I also was active in theatre/acting since high school, so that could help me with attractions. I also have experience in a customer service role and was awarded employee of the month in septemeber for stellar customer service/guest interaction.

3.Merchandise- I don't have merchandise experience, but I've heard it's a pretty fun role with guest interaction.

4.Character attendent--Again, the guest interaction is appealing for me, plus spending time with characters all day sounds fun. I also love kids and have experience working with them as I volunteer at a peds hospital, so I'm really comfortable with children.

5. photopass- I'm a photographer (for fun/hobby- not professionally trained), and am in photography club at school. I just think it'd be really fun and different from my job at home (I work at a library).

6. Hopper- This would be fun because your job would never get boring.


----------



## Ajaz

Okay wow. I leave for just a few days, and the board explodes with new posts!



bkandreu said:


> How many people here are planning on driving there car there instead of flying or vise verca? I'm debating which would be better, appreciate any opinions



I'd much rather take my car, but I don't have one anymore. Or, I do, but only when I'm home from college. My sister kept it when I moved out. So unless I can save enough money for a car for myself, I'll probably be flying.



MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hi! My name is Logan, and I'm new to the forums. I'm from Texas and I graduate in 2012, and I'm looking towards getting into Disney as soon as possible. I was actually planning on trying to do the Career Start the summer after I graduate, and then coming back to Texas for college to avoid out of state tuition, and then going back for CP. I just want to be at Disney as soon as I can be. ;D



TEXAS!  Yay! Welcome to the boards!



wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!



Honestly, I don't think it's in my future to work for Disney (aside from one or two CPs). I'm getting my degree in education, and I really want to live in Texas and teach. I'm obsessed with Disney, so the CP will be a good way to get my Disney fix for a while.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

I know this is unrelated, but I just ordered my D23 membership today! ;D


----------



## Ajaz

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I know this is unrelated, but I just ordered my D23 membership today! ;D



SO jealous. When I save some more money (yeah right... I'm a broke college student), this is what I'm buying.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

Ajaz said:


> SO jealous. When I save some more money (yeah right... I'm a broke college student), this is what I'm buying.



I can't wait to get it mailed in! It's gonna be another 10 days before my card gets in.


----------



## keypooh90

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I know this is unrelated, but I just ordered my D23 membership today! ;D



So so so jealous. I so want to join, but I'm a poor college student as well, so no such luck.


----------



## wdwislife

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I know this is unrelated, but I just ordered my D23 membership today! ;D




Yay!  i just became a member as a gift for the holidays!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

wdwislife said:


> Yay!  i just became a member as a gift for the holidays!



Really?! We need to keep each other posted! I'll let you know when my card comes in!


----------



## keypooh90

New question...

Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?


----------



## Pancakes

keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



My most memorable trip was my last one, June 2010. That trip was my graduation gift, with three of my best friends. We all paid our own way, but my parents used their DVC points for our room at animal kingdom lodge. It was just the best trip ever. We loved the animal kingdom lodge, it was so pretty and nice and close to animal kingdom! We rode dinosaur 15 times in a row...a record I vow to beat if I get into the CP! We got frozen lemonades everyday, and the occasional cinnamon pretzel with the frozen lemonade. (EPCOT's are really sour...animal kingdom makes the best frozen lemonade). We all chipped in for a re-usable mug and always filled it with iced tea. It was name brand, but it just tasted so much better at Disney. One night, me and two of us went to magic kingdom until 3 in the morning (the other one was preparing for her solo trip to harry potter world) and it was just the best night ever. This is all a bunch of little things I remember and they probably sound really pointless, but these little things are what made my trip great.


----------



## wdwislife

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Really?! We need to keep each other posted! I'll let you know when my card comes in!



Yes! Are you planning on going to the D23 Expo in August? I am, and it should be awesome! 



keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



One amazing trip memory was just a few weeks ago when I went to WDW for Christmas week: seeing the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights!
It was SO breathtaking and gorgeous seeing the whole street illuminated in lights! 





Not to mention seeing the castle in lights!


----------



## Pancakes

wdwislife said:


> Yes! Are you planning on going to the D23 Expo in August? I am, and it should be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> One amazing trip memory was just a few weeks ago when I went to WDW for Christmas week: seeing the Osborne Family Spectacle of Lights!
> It was SO breathtaking and gorgeous seeing the whole street illuminated in lights!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention seeing the castle in lights!



I love the disney christmas special on HGTV when they talk about their christmas decorating. I always wanted to go to disney during the holidays. It looks so so amazing. We're thinking about going next year  It's so amazing looking.


----------



## carly3592

keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



My most memorable Disney trip was my last one in July 2010.  Like Pancakes, it was a graduation present and I stayed at Old Key West on my aunt's vacation club points (free lodging!  yay!)  I went with my mom and my boyfriend.  It was so special for me because my boyfriend had not been to Disney since he was 5 or 6, so he didn't remember much, so it was technically his first time that he will remember.  Just seeing his reaction to going on rides for the first time (i.e. Test Track, Dinosaur, etc.) and seeing shows for the first time (i.e. Illuminations) felt so great.... best part is that I got him hooked on Disney now!  He can't wait for the two of us to return


----------



## wdwislife

two awesome things about today:

IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
and
there are exactly 400 days til my February 2012 trip to WDW!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Geez, I go away for a few days and there are 5 gillion people here. 



wdwislife said:


> I'm so happy this thread is booming again!
> 
> I'm going to do something I haven't done in a while, a question of the day!
> 
> Today's question:
> What are your career goals with Disney? Do you just want to do the college program, or do you also want to do a professional internship or end up working for Disney as a permanent career?
> 
> I plan to do a CP my sophomore year of college, then do a PI right after I graduate, and hopefully stay on in WDW and rise up in the company! It's my dream to be high up in the theme parks division of Disney someday. My family just has to come to terms with me living in Orlando! haha
> 
> Look forward to hearing all your responses/career goals!



I would love to go to University of Central Florida and work at WDW full time while in college. I would love to move up from there, hopefully in Entertainment. My ultimate goal is Vice president of the Magic Kingdom Park. Its crazy, I know, its also pretty unlikely, but anything can happen. "If you can dream it, you can do it." The fact that I live out of state may prevent me being able to go there because of college tuition cost, but I'm going to try. My back up plan is the CP. I would go to college here in GA (it would be a heck of a lot cheaper) and then do the CP during Fall Adv. the semester after I graduate and then try and work with Disney from there, hopefully in a PI. My top role choice for either situation would be Entertainment. I am mouse height and I think I would love doing that. I would love to be "freinds" with Mickey in Fantasmic!  That would probably only happen if I was a full-timer though, so hopefully situation A works out. Btw, I plan on majoring in either Communications or Business, which are both applicable at WDW.



wdwislife said:


> a new question of the day:
> (i had asked this a while ago, but there are a lot of new people!  if you've already answered you don't have to again unless your answer has changed.)
> what roles are you interested in for your CP?
> 
> the ones i'm considering right now, in order, are:
> 
> entertainment
> attractions
> bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess
> photopass photographer
> i may end up adding more (that i'm interested in, of course) by the time i apply to increase my chances!



1. Entertainment
2. Photopass Photographer
3. Attractions
4. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess
5. Merchandise
6. Hotel Front Desk



keypooh90 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before or not, why/what made you all pick the top choices for placements you've listed?



I love to entertain. I love to sing and dance. I think working with children would be wonderful too. I love little kids. I would love to have the oppurtunity to perform in shows and parades too (like I said, Fantasmic! ) I also love greeting the characters when I visit, so I know I would love to do that myself.



keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



I have only been to WDW 3 times in my life and they all hold a special place in my heart. I went in June of 2000 as a 5 yr old child and we stayed at All-Star Music. This was special to me because I still believed everything was real and such. Meeting Ariel was the greatest thing I did that trip.  It was the only trip of my small childhood. I also went in Sept 2010 and it was special because we did EVERYTHING that we could pack into one trip. I experienced a lot of new rides I had never ridden and it was special becuase I got to see it through the eyes of my 9yr old cousin who had never been before. We also got to meet a lot of characters we didn't in the trip before that, 10 years ago. We stayed at All-Star Music in a family suite. My most recent trip was Dec 2010 with my school chorus to sing in the Candlelight Processional. It was very special because I got to experience it with my friends,It was great. It was kind of rushed though because we were only there for a few days and my chorus director isn't exactly "organized" or "together." We stayed off property, which just isn't the same. Ultimately, being with my friends made it great. Also, the Christmas decorations were OUTRAGEOUS, I loved them!



Pancakes said:


> I love the disney christmas special on HGTV when they talk about their christmas decorating. I always wanted to go to disney during the holidays. It looks so so amazing. We're thinking about going next year  It's so amazing looking.



You've got to be there in person to see them, they are AMAZING!


----------



## wdwislife

New question of the day:

*What is/are your favorite ride(s) in each of the parks?*

Mine are
MK: space mountain, haunted mansion
Epcot: soarin', spaceship earth
DHS: Ttower of terror, rockin' roller coaster
AK: expedition everest, kilimanjaro safaris


----------



## tinkerbelle22

keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



My favorite trip was October 2009, when I went with my best friend for my 18th birthday. It was just really fun to show her everything for the first time (she had never been before) and experience WDW with a friend. A memorable story would have to be when I was about 3, and it was my first time at WDW. I had a really bad ear infection, and we were about to leave early to go home. But my parents decided to take me to the park for a bit one more time. We went to Toontown, and Dopey gave me a huge kiss on the cheek. Literally (and magically!) in a matter of two hours, my fever and ear ache went away. We got to stay one more day...and I can thank Dopey for that!



wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> 
> *What is/are your favorite ride(s) in each of the parks?*
> 
> Mine are
> MK: space mountain, haunted mansion
> Epcot: soarin', spaceship earth
> DHS: Ttower of terror, rockin' roller coaster
> AK: expedition everest, kilimanjaro safaris



MK: Splash Mountain, Space Mountain
Epcot: Test Track, Soarin'
DHS: Tower of Terror, Rockin' Roller Coaster
AK: Expedition Everest, Kali River Rapids


----------



## keypooh90

New question of the day:

*What is/are your favorite ride(s) in each of the parks?*

Mine are
MK: splash mountain, haunted mansion, peter pan's flight
Epcot: soarin', spaceship earth, and not a ride, but I love American Adventure
DHS: toy story mania and great movie ride
AK: expedition everest, kilimanjaro safaris


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> 
> *What is/are your favorite ride(s) in each of the parks?*
> 
> Mine are
> MK: space mountain, haunted mansion
> Epcot: soarin', spaceship earth
> DHS: Ttower of terror, rockin' roller coaster
> AK: expedition everest, kilimanjaro safaris



MK: Splash Mountain
Epcot: Test Track
DHS: Toy Story Mania
AK: Killimanjaro Safaris


----------



## keypooh90

Has everyone's new semester started yet?


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Has everyone's new semester started yet?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Has everyone's new semester started yet?



Not yet, my high school has VERY late midterm exams! 
My 2nd semester doesn't start for about 2 weeks. I just want it to start already so I'm closer to summer!


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> Unfortunately, yes.



Mine hasn't yet either. It was supposed to start wednesday, but we had three snow days/canceled classes so it's starting Tuesday. I've been out of school for a month now and I actually kind of miss it.


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Mine hasn't yet either. It was supposed to start wednesday, but we had three snow days/canceled classes so it's starting Tuesday. I've been out of school for a month now and I actually kind of miss it.



We went back to school on January 4th and went that whole week, but this past week we had snow days every day. We go back to school again this Tuesday because Monday is MLK Day.


----------



## Pancakes

I move back in tomorrow, but my classes don't start til tuesday. I don't want to go D:


----------



## tinkerbelle22

My classes start back up on the 26th. I commute this year, so obviously I don't have to go till the 26th, while most people are getting there the 24th or 25th. I'm really enjoying this nice long break, so going back to school will definitely be back to reality


----------



## mollay

tinkerbelle22 said:


> My classes start back up on the 26th. I commute this year, so obviously I don't have to go till the 26th, while most people are getting there the 24th or 25th. I'm really enjoying this nice long break, so going back to school will definitely be back to reality



My classes start the 26th as well!  I looove this long break but all my friends have gone back to school last week so now I'm getting kind of bored and just eager to get back to school haha (though I'm sure I'll be longing for break again once I start getting homework and papers assigned..)


----------



## carly3592

keypooh90 said:


> Has everyone's new semester started yet?



I move back in tomorrow... classes start Tuesday


----------



## keypooh90

carly3592 said:


> I move back in tomorrow... classes start Tuesday



Same here. I keep thinking that hopefully this time next year, I'll be moving in/getting ready for my CP.


----------



## princessemily21

Hey everyone! Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I'm new here so don't go too hard on me. 

I'm Emily. I'm a freshman and seriously considering applying to the CP for Spring 2012, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year. I figured this would be a great place to go to get information about the program from people who are experiencing it firsthand, but I'm still a little far off.


----------



## cloudconnected1039

And I'm new as well!! 

Except I'm on the other side of the spectrum, as I am old compared to most of you  . I'm looking to do the CP probably Fall 2013, as I will have graduated from COLLEGE by then and I'll be 22 going on 23!! My goodness time flies by...

The reason I'm not doing it during my bachelor's program is because my university doesn't sponsor the program  and it's a requirement for students to finish in 4 years . So, that means I can't take time off to do the program!! That's ok though, I'd be uncomfortable with taking a quarter or two off.

What I'm scared of is being old compared to every else!!!  But I guess some things just get better with age .


----------



## Ajaz

I apologize in advance for the length of this, but I want to reply to everyone! 



keypooh90 said:


> New question...
> 
> Does anyone have a specific Disney trip/story that is most memorable for them?



Hahaha. My most memorable moment might not be my "favorite" memory of Disney, but it's definitely stuck with me. I was on a trip to WDW with my drill team, and we were supposed to be with an adult chaperone at all times. During lunch at Pizzafari in AK, two friends and I went to the restroom, and when we came back to the table, our group was gone. We called our chaperone, and she said they were already on the other side of the park in line for a ride, and that they couldn't leave. We had no map or idea of how to get to where they were, and we were so afraid we would get caught without an adult and get in trouble. I just remember running through Animal Kingdom yelling for our friends until we found them.



Pancakes said:


> I love the disney christmas special on HGTV when they talk about their christmas decorating. I always wanted to go to disney during the holidays. It looks so so amazing. We're thinking about going next year  It's so amazing looking.



AAHHHH I loveee those shows! I watch them every year!



wdwislife said:


> two awesome things about today:
> 
> IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!
> and
> there are exactly 400 days til my February 2012 trip to WDW!



Happy belated birthday!!! 



wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> 
> *What is/are your favorite ride(s) in each of the parks?*
> 
> Mine are
> MK: space mountain, haunted mansion
> Epcot: soarin', spaceship earth
> DHS: Ttower of terror, rockin' roller coaster
> AK: expedition everest, kilimanjaro safaris



MK: Space Mountain
Epcot: Test Track
DHS: Toy Story Mania
AK: Kilimanjaro Safaris



keypooh90 said:


> Has everyone's new semester started yet?



I start Tuesday! Which I guess is technically tomorrow... 



princessemily21 said:


> Hey everyone! Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I'm new here so don't go too hard on me.
> 
> I'm Emily. I'm a freshman and seriously considering applying to the CP for Spring 2012, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year. I figured this would be a great place to go to get information about the program from people who are experiencing it firsthand, but I'm still a little far off.



Hey Emily! Welcome! 
I'm also hoping for Spring 2012, and it will also be second semester of my sophomore year.


----------



## wdwislife

cloudconnected1039 said:


> And I'm new as well!!
> 
> Except I'm on the other side of the spectrum, as I am old compared to most of you  . I'm looking to do the CP probably Fall 2013, as I will have graduated from COLLEGE by then and I'll be 22 going on 23!! My goodness time flies by...





princessemily21 said:


> Hey everyone! Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I'm new here so don't go too hard on me.



Welcome both of you! You've both come to the right place. 

What CP roles are you interested in when your times come?

princessemily21: the DISboards are definitely the best place to come with questions about the college program! There are plenty of people who have already done it, or have just done a lot a research (  me included haha) who are very knowledgable and are happy to help! 

cloudconnected1039: don't worry! many people wait until the semester after they graduate college to do the program for the same reason as you, so you DEFINITELY won't be alone! I'm hoping to do Fall 2013 as well! I'll be a sophomore in college then , so we're only 3 years apart, not too bad haha.


----------



## keypooh90

princessemily21 said:


> Hey everyone! Don't know if this is the right place for this, but I'm new here so don't go too hard on me.
> 
> I'm Emily. I'm a freshman and seriously considering applying to the CP for Spring 2012, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year. I figured this would be a great place to go to get information about the program from people who are experiencing it firsthand, but I'm still a little far off.




Hi, Emily! My name is Carrielee and I'm also a Spring 2012 hopeful! It will be the spring of my junior year of school, so I'm just a little bit ahead of you!



cloudconnected1039 said:


> And I'm new as well!!
> 
> Except I'm on the other side of the spectrum, as I am old compared to most of you  . I'm looking to do the CP probably Fall 2013, as I will have graduated from COLLEGE by then and I'll be 22 going on 23!! My goodness time flies by...
> 
> The reason I'm not doing it during my bachelor's program is because my university doesn't sponsor the program  and it's a requirement for students to finish in 4 years . So, that means I can't take time off to do the program!! That's ok though, I'd be uncomfortable with taking a quarter or two off.
> 
> What I'm scared of is being old compared to every else!!!  But I guess some things just get better with age .



Don't worry about being too old! Many people wait to do the program until after graduation. I plan on doing it Spring 2012 and Fall 2014 (after graduation).


----------



## princessemily21

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the warm welcomes! 

Not positive as to what I want to do yet. I'd LOVE to do BBB. Maybe Merch... still have some research to do.


----------



## r1009t

Hey everybody! 

Sorry I kind of dissapeared for awhile... welcome hopeful cps! 



princessemily21 said:


> I'm Emily. I'm a freshman and seriously considering applying to the CP for Spring 2012, which would be the second semester of my sophomore year.



I'm definitly going to apply for Spring 2012! I don't know if I'll actually be able to do it, but that won't stop me from applying. I would be a freshman in college then... so not really the best time to do it, but I figure it can't hurt to apply. Although if I did get my #1 role it would definitly be really hard to turn it down...


----------



## Joanna71985

r1009t said:


> I'm definitly going to apply for Spring 2012! I don't know if I'll actually be able to do it, but that won't stop me from applying. I would be a freshman in college then... so not really the best time to do it, but I figure it can't hurt to apply. Although if I did get my #1 role it would definitly be really hard to turn it down...



Nothing wrong with doing the CP as a freshman! I did my first CP after 1 semester in college



cloudconnected1039 said:


> What I'm scared of is being old compared to every else!!!  But I guess some things just get better with age .



I wouldn't worry. There are many people who do the CP at that age. I did my last CP at 25, in fact


----------



## ipodluvr287

I remember awhile ago everybody was posting their tumblrs. I don't think I posted mine, so here they are: 
http://ipodluvr287.tumblr.com/       - personal
http://facecharactersgalore.tumblr.com/           - dedicated to face characters

Anybody else have them? I'll totally follow you.


----------



## wdwislife

i'm already following both of yours 
i'll post mine again just in case anyone doesn't have it:
http://thedisneydiaries.tumblr.com


----------



## keypooh90

I don't have one, haha.

I'm sort of techonolgy-challenged...posting in message boards is about as high tech as it comes for me, haha.


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Hello!
I'm planning on applying for Spring 2012. 

I am a senior in high school now so at the time I would be a freshman.
I am dual enrolled now and I am taking summer college classes so that one semester off won't hurt me


----------



## ishbit92

wdwislife said:


> a new question of the day:
> (i had asked this a while ago, but there are a lot of new people!  if you've already answered you don't have to again unless your answer has changed.)
> what roles are you interested in for your CP?
> 
> the ones i'm considering right now, in order, are:
> 
> entertainment
> attractions
> bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess
> photopass photographer
> i may end up adding more (that i'm interested in, of course) by the time i apply to increase my chances!



I'm interested in:

-Custodial at MK or EPCOT. It's not everyone's first choice by far, but from what I've read it sounds awesome to me. Plus, I think I have a pretty good chance of getting it because it's one of the roles with lots of spaces and lots of people don't like the idea of it.

-Merchandise

-Attractions. Preferably Splash Mountain because it's the best ride ever. But I'd also love to do Mission Space. 

-QSFB, but ONLY in ODF. I think working in one of those little carts would be cool.

-Character Attendant

I'd really take almost any role, but Custodial's my number one.


----------



## bkandreu

Do you think it would be more difficult to do the CP your first year of college or your last? I'm still trying to decide when I should do mine!


----------



## Joanna71985

bkandreu said:


> Do you think it would be more difficult to do the CP your first year of college or your last? I'm still trying to decide when I should do mine!



Acceptance-wise? Or personal wise? For the first one, it's no harder then any other time in school. Personal wise, it might be easiest doing it your last year



ishbit92 said:


> I'm interested in:
> 
> -Custodial at MK or EPCOT. It's not everyone's first choice by far, but from what I've read it sounds awesome to me. Plus, I think I have a pretty good chance of getting it because it's one of the roles with lots of spaces and lots of people don't like the idea of it.
> 
> I'd really take almost any role, but Custodial's my number one.



Epcot is a great place to do custodial!


----------



## theatregrl04

Hey Everyone!

I am have not posted in awhile since I was busy away at ACTF and now getting the semester started and working a TON! 
I think Disney will be easy compared to my hectic life now, or if not easy, at least not more demanding. I'm currently taking 17 credits and working 20 to 40+ hours each week (depends on what events are going on at the venues where I work)

So I'll try to get caught up.

Top Roles:

Character Performer OR Attractions (Really want GMR or at least something in DHS!) (as 1 and 2 order TBA!)
and
Character Attendent OR Photopass (3 and 4 order TBA!)

Any suggestions on order???

I am now a Spring 2012 hopeful!!
Found out today there is about a 95% chance that I will be able to graduate in DEC!! Which means I can move the CP up to spring and not fall! 
So I will have graduated when I do the CP and be almost 22!

My Fav Disney Memory!
Was probably when I got to dance in the parade at Disneyland, the full parade route with Roger Rabbit!






I'll have to think about my favorite rides and post them later.

Hope everyone has had a great start to the week!


----------



## wdwislife

New question of the day:
Have you thought about which housing complex you'd like to live in during your CP? Which one(s) stand out to you?

I recently watched a bunch of apartment tours on youtube, and I don't think I can choose yet! I wonder if I'll even be able to make a decision when the time comes, haha.
I'm not opposed to Vista Way, as many people often are due to it's "party" reputation, but I'm also interested in Patterson. 
Basically, I don't really know yet! But that's ok, because I've got time!


----------



## ishbit92

Joanna71985 said:


> Acceptance-wise? Or personal wise? For the first one, it's no harder then any other time in school. Personal wise, it might be easiest doing it your last year
> 
> 
> 
> Epcot is a great place to do custodial!



Yeah, I imagine so! I figure it would be pretty awesome to sweep the streets of many different countries, _all in one week_!


----------



## ishbit92

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> Have you thought about which housing complex you'd like to live in during your CP? Which one(s) stand out to you?
> 
> I recently watched a bunch of apartment tours on youtube, and I don't think I can choose yet! I wonder if I'll even be able to make a decision when the time comes, haha.
> I'm not opposed to Vista Way, as many people often are due to it's "party" reputation, but I'm also interested in Patterson.
> Basically, I don't really know yet! But that's ok, because I've got time!



I want either Chatham or Patterson. _Not _Vista.

I'm not much of a partier at all, and I especially won't be during the CP because I'll be under 21, and getting termed is the last thing I want!  Plus, Vista's old. I prefer the fresh, new, quieter apartments at either Chatham or Patterson


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> Have you thought about which housing complex you'd like to live in during your CP? Which one(s) stand out to you?
> 
> I recently watched a bunch of apartment tours on youtube, and I don't think I can choose yet! I wonder if I'll even be able to make a decision when the time comes, haha.
> I'm not opposed to Vista Way, as many people often are due to it's "party" reputation, but I'm also interested in Patterson.
> Basically, I don't really know yet! But that's ok, because I've got time!



If I do the CP, I would chose Chatham.


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> New question of the day:
> Have you thought about which housing complex you'd like to live in during your CP? Which one(s) stand out to you?
> 
> I recently watched a bunch of apartment tours on youtube, and I don't think I can choose yet! I wonder if I'll even be able to make a decision when the time comes, haha.
> I'm not opposed to Vista Way, as many people often are due to it's "party" reputation, but I'm also interested in Patterson.
> Basically, I don't really know yet! But that's ok, because I've got time!



If I get accepted, Patterson or Chatam.

Vista Way looks older/more out of shape than the other two, at least from videos I've seen.


----------



## theatregrl04

Could someone direct me to a good place(s) to find out more about the complexes?

That is one part of the CP I do not know much about! Though I am assume that is it is similar to any college housing, with advantages, disadvantages and stereotypes.

Thanks!!

Hopefully they will be bigger than my current room. Our room literally fits a set of bunk beds, 2 desks, 2 dressers and a 1 1/2 foot path through it if our chairs are pushed under our desks! At least we have a decent amount of closet space!! Not sure they can make a 2 person room any smaller than ours!


----------



## keypooh90

theatregrl04 said:


> Could someone direct me to a good place(s) to find out more about the complexes?
> 
> That is one part of the CP I do not know much about! Though I am assume that is it is similar to any college housing, with advantages, disadvantages and stereotypes.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Hopefully they will be bigger than my current room. Our room literally fits a set of bunk beds, 2 desks, 2 dressers and a 1 1/2 foot path through it if our chairs are pushed under our desks! At least we have a decent amount of closet space!! Not sure they can make a 2 person room any smaller than ours!



Hi! 

If you go to youtube and just type in disney college program housing tour, videos will pop up!


----------



## tinkerbelle22

keypooh90 said:


> If I get accepted, Patterson or Chatam.
> 
> Vista Way looks older/more out of shape than the other two, at least from videos I've seen.



I feel the same way. 

I'd definitely rather stay in Patterson or Chatham. Preferably Chatham. Not really sure why, I've just heard the best things about it, especially since Patterson is so new so not as many people have been there, I guess.


----------



## piratechick

In both programs, I had continuously heard the complexes given theses nicknames by most of my fellow cps:

Vista Way: the ghetto (a lot of parties, drinking, drugs, very noisy and busy because of the buses, the oldest apartments and also the only apartments that does not have balconies, and the least expensive) 
Chatham Square: the suburban ( a mixture of quiet peaceful days with a couple of parties happening every so often, the second oldest but still seems new and clean)
Patterson Court: the retirement home ( quiet and calm almost every day, the newest apartments, no bus stop-you have to take a 2-3 minute walk to Chatham to catch the bus, the most expensive)
The Commons (for ICPs): party city (only for ICPs, some of the apartments are two stories, each apartment have their own washer and dryer for laundry)

I always laugh when I hear theses nicknames. I stayed in both Chatham and Patterson and personally I prefer Patterson. Chatham was great, but I thought Patterson was nicer only because they were newer. I love peace and quiet most of the time, so that is why I picked Patterson. I'm not the party type, so I tended to stay away from Vista. Vista also doesn't have any apartments with balconies which I didn't like because sometimes I like to sit outside on the balcony and read or watch the beautiful lighting storms. If you are lucky, you might get the apartment in Patterson where you can actually watch the fireworks at Disney from your balcony. I was lucky enough to get that apartment. It was amazing! If I get accepted, I am going to chose Patterson again.


----------



## wdwislife

piratechick said:


> In both programs, I had continuously heard the complexes given theses nicknames by most of my fellow cps:
> 
> Vista Way: the ghetto (a lot of parties, drinking, drugs, very noisy and busy because of the buses, the oldest apartments and also the only apartments that does not have balconies, and the least expensive)
> Chatham Square: the suburban ( a mixture of quiet peaceful days with a couple of parties happening every so often, the second oldest but still seems new and clean)
> Patterson Court: the retirement home ( quiet and calm almost every day, the newest apartments, no bus stop-you have to take a 2-3 minute walk to Chatham to catch the bus, the most expensive)
> The Commons (for ICPs): party city (only for ICPs, some of the apartments are two stories, each apartment have their own washer and dryer for laundry)
> 
> I always laugh when I hear theses nicknames. I stayed in both Chatham and Patterson and personally I prefer Patterson. Chatham was great, but I thought Patterson was nicer only because they were newer. I love peace and quiet most of the time, so that is why I picked Patterson. I'm not the party type, so I tended to stay away from Vista. Vista also doesn't have any apartments with balconies which I didn't like because sometimes I like to sit outside on the balcony and read or watch the beautiful lighting storms. If you are lucky, you might get the apartment in Patterson where you can actually watch the fireworks at Disney from your balcony. I was lucky enough to get that apartment. It was amazing! If I get accepted, I am going to chose Patterson again.




thanks for the insider info! i have a while to choose, but  i know that when the time comes i'll try to pick the one that's best for me, and not base it on the popular opinion!


----------



## MickeyMouse98

I need to look into the different apartments soon. I can enjoy going to any sort of party every once in a while, but if Vista has drugs going on, then I'm pretty sure I want to stay away. Patterson sounds nice. Do you get to choose, or do they place you? Depending on availability of course?


----------



## wdwislife

MickeyMouse98 said:


> I need to look into the different apartments soon. I can enjoy going to any sort of party every once in a while, but if Vista has drugs going on, then I'm pretty sure I want to stay away. Patterson sounds nice. Do you get to choose, or do they place you? Depending on availability of course?



People with more experience should correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure that on your arrival date you request where you want to live, and it's first come first serve for whether or not there will still be availability. So basically, the earlier you get there the more likely you are to get your first choice of where to live.


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> People with more experience should correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure that on your arrival date you request where you want to live, and it's first come first serve for whether or not there will still be availability. So basically, the earlier you get there the more likely you are to get your first choice of where to live.



That's what I've heard as well.


----------



## WDW_lover_in_SC

wdwislife said:


> People with more experience should correct me if i'm wrong, but i'm pretty sure that on your arrival date you request where you want to live, and it's first come first serve for whether or not there will still be availability. So basically, the earlier you get there the more likely you are to get your first choice of where to live.



Just to clarify this the first come first serve is on a check in daily basis. So no matter if you have the first check in or last there will always be some openings in all 3 apartment complexes. It's not like if everyone gets the first few check in days they all get Chat and Patt and everyone else is SOL and gets stuck in Vista. Only way you get stuck in Vista is by careerstart. The earlier you get there on your check in day the better chance you have at getting your choice and all the apartments will have openings left up until the very last day. So don't freak out if you have to wait until the very last check in day to check in.


----------



## wdwislife

WDW_lover_in_SC said:


> Just to clarify this the first come first serve is on a check in daily basis. So no matter if you have the first check in or last there will always be some openings in all 3 apartment complexes. It's not like if everyone gets the first few check in days they all get Chat and Patt and everyone else is SOL and gets stuck in Vista. Only way you get stuck in Vista is by careerstart. The earlier you get there on your check in day the better chance you have at getting your choice and all the apartments will have openings left up until the very last day. So don't freak out if you have to wait until the very last check in day to check in.



Yes! Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## ::Snow_White::

Hey everyone! I posted on here a couple of times a few months ago, but since I'm graduating high school this semester I thought it would be a good time to come back and see what's going on. I'm Kayla and I'm 18!

I'm thinking about doing the CP for the fall of 2012, that way I can finish my first year at college. 
My top three choices:
1. Photopass Photographer (I plan on majoring in photography in college and I'm currently working on a day in the life project on my own. I love taking photos and would love interacting with vacationers. This would be the best job for me, and I think I would be very good at it!)
2. Attractions 
3. Merchandise

I've read through a few of these posts and I have looked for blogs, but does anybody have anymore information about the photopass position or know of a blog that I could have a look at?


----------



## keypooh90

So...this thread is sort of dying.

Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.

*What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*


----------



## carly3592

keypooh90 said:


> So...this thread is sort of dying.
> 
> Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.
> 
> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*


I first heard of the Disney CP in high school.  Ever since then, I have been SO EXCITED to do it!!!  Especially now that I'm in college, and joining a Disney club and getting to know people that want to do the program as well, has just gotten me even more excited!

I hope to eventually have a job with the Disney Company.  I'm not sure where specifically, but I hope to network with a lot of company leaders while I'm on the CP and get a PI after graduation, and take it from there!!!


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> So...this thread is sort of dying.
> 
> Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.
> 
> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*



haha yes that's been happening to this thread all throughout its existence..it goes through flourishes of being super active, and then kind of dull. 
i'd love to keep it going all the time!

I first heard about the CP when I was in 8th grade, and now I'm in 11th grade. It's a long road, but I'm in it for the long haul. I don't mind the wait and I'm learning to appreciate everything along the way, with my disney passion growing in new ways all the time!

I plan to do 2 CPs--one during my sophomore year and one right after i graduate. After my 2nd one I want to do a PI, where I will network and begin to advance in my professional career with the Walt Disney Company. It's hard for me to see myself working anywhere else!


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> So...this thread is sort of dying.
> 
> Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.
> 
> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*



The fact that you could work for Disney at the greatest place ever (WDW) and actually get credit for it. I want to one day have a higher up position in the company/WDW. I'm actually starting to think about working there full time during college, instead of the CP. I would love to go to UCF and work full time at Disney, then hopefully it would be easier to move up/network because I'd be doing my park level job for a few years. I plan on getting a degree in either Business or Communications, which are both very helpful for careers at WDW.


----------



## tinkerbelle22

keypooh90 said:


> So...this thread is sort of dying.
> 
> Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.
> 
> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*



I've been interested in doing the CP since 9th grade. I'm a freshman in college now. The idea of working and gaining real experience in my favorite place in the world sounded like a good deal to me! I do want to eventually have a job with the company. I'm really into theatre and directing, so my ultimate dream would be to be a casting director or director for the shows and parades down in Orlando. That would fulfill all my dreams. But if that doesn't work out, I'd still love to somehow work with the Walt Disney Company for as long as possible.


----------



## r1009t

keypooh90 said:


> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*



The fact that I could pursue my dream job (working in entertainment) while not having to worry about logistics like finding a place to live, etc. AND possibly getting college credit for it. Yes! I can see myself staying with wdw for awhile, then hopefully transfering to glendale and pursue a career as a publicist with the company.


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> So...this thread is sort of dying.
> 
> Someone needs to post a new question for everyone to answer. I'm not sure if this one has been done before, but I hope not.
> 
> *What made you interested in applying for the CP? Do you hope to eventually have a job with the Company? Do you want to do it simply as a resume builder/work experience?*



Like most of the people on this thread, I heard about the CP in high school. It was beginning of my senior year when I decided I was going to do it, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney and it just seems like a once in a lifetime opportunity. Eventually, no, I don't think I'll work for Disney, unless WDW opens an elementary school in the parks and needs teachers... hahaha. I want to do it mostly for the experience and people I'll get to meet, plus it will look great on my resume. 

Also! The CP recruiters are coming to my campus on WEDNESDAY! I kind of really want to go to the presentation, but I don't want to go alone, and I made my roommates go to the last one, which was in November. Plus, I'm not applying for another semester at least, so I don't want to get myself all excited about the CP and not be able to go. I don't know yet, I may go just for something to do.

Andddd I finally saw Tangled! It very well may be in my top 10 Disney movies ever. It was so cute. Now I'm just waiting for Pirates 4 and the Winnie the Pooh movie.


----------



## wdwislife

Ajaz said:


> Like most of the people on this thread, I heard about the CP in high school. It was beginning of my senior year when I decided I was going to do it, because I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney and it just seems like a once in a lifetime opportunity. Eventually, no, I don't think I'll work for Disney, unless WDW opens an elementary school in the parks and needs teachers... hahaha. I want to do it mostly for the experience and people I'll get to meet, plus it will look great on my resume.
> 
> Also! The CP recruiters are coming to my campus on WEDNESDAY! I kind of really want to go to the presentation, but I don't want to go alone, and I made my roommates go to the last one, which was in November. Plus, I'm not applying for another semester at least, so I don't want to get myself all excited about the CP and not be able to go. I don't know yet, I may go just for something to do.
> 
> Andddd I finally saw Tangled! It very well may be in my top 10 Disney movies ever. It was so cute. Now I'm just waiting for Pirates 4 and the Winnie the Pooh movie.



And of course being a teacher leaves the whole summer for trips to WDW 

Aww I'd love to go see a campus presentation, but for some reason this year they're not coming to the community college near me! I'll definitely go if they come next recruiting season.


----------



## wdwislife

As of tomorrow it will be exactly one year until my next trip to WDW! Can't wait!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> And of course being a teacher leaves the whole summer for trips to WDW
> 
> Aww I'd love to go see a campus presentation, but for some reason this year they're not coming to the community college near me! I'll definitely go if they come next recruiting season.





wdwislife said:


> As of tomorrow it will be exactly one year until my next trip to WDW! Can't wait!



Of course! I'm hoping to spend many summers in WDW once I'm a teacher.

Well, the presentation starts in twelve minutes, and I'm sitting in my dorm, so I don't think I'm going. There's another one tomorrow morning, and if I can get my roommate to go with me, I'll definitely go.

And you're so lucky you get to go to WDW! I'm super jealous.


----------



## Ajaz

Umm... where did everybody go? 

So I got some amazingly fantastic news yesterday. I found out I got accepted to be a part of the freshman orientation camp at my school! I'm SO incredibly excited for this, but it's a very time consuming activity. I've been thinking a lot about the CP lately and while I had planned to do it Spring 2012, now I'm not so sure. I may end up waiting until graduation... I don't know if I'll be able to hold off that long (Spring or Fall 2014!) but we'll see.

How is everybody? Any exciting Disney-related news?


----------



## sanctumbarbosa

I've been desirous to do the CP for years. I started seriously planning it earlier this year in about March. Anyway, I am about to finally get to apply for FA 2010 in January, and I cannot tell you how ecstatic I am.


----------



## MickeyMouse98

Hyperion Wharf, anybody?   
I look forward to my CP more and more everyday. 
Who else is going to the D23 convention?!


----------



## wdwislife

MickeyMouse98 said:


> Hyperion Wharf, anybody?
> I look forward to my CP more and more everyday.
> Who else is going to the D23 convention?!



Hyperion Wharf looks great! It'll be nice to see something where Pleasure Island was. The area looks so sad and deserted right now! A plus of having to wait to do the CP is that this, not to mention the Fantasyland Expansion, will be open by the time it rolls around! 

Also, I'm going to the D23 Expo!  I'm so excited. My family's plans are starting to fall into place!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> Umm... where did everybody go?
> 
> So I got some amazingly fantastic news yesterday. I found out I got accepted to be a part of the freshman orientation camp at my school! I'm SO incredibly excited for this, but it's a very time consuming activity. I've been thinking a lot about the CP lately and while I had planned to do it Spring 2012, now I'm not so sure. I may end up waiting until graduation... I don't know if I'll be able to hold off that long (Spring or Fall 2014!) but we'll see.
> 
> How is everybody? Any exciting Disney-related news?



I'm here.

I've been posting more and more on the Spring 2012 hopefuls thread rather than this one.

My roommate let me apply for fall 2011 under her name to get WBI practice, and I passed. Six months or so from now, I'll be applying for real. Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> I'm here.
> 
> I've been posting more and more on the Spring 2012 hopefuls thread rather than this one.
> 
> My roommate let me apply for fall 2011 under her name to get WBI practice, and I passed. Six months or so from now, I'll be applying for real. Yes. Yes. Yes.



Wow! I can't believe your CP is the next one up! Time flies, which is good because the sooner your CP comes, the sooner I'll be going to WDW! 
It's a little early to plan now, but I'd love to visit you during your CP to bombard you with questions haha.


----------



## bombygriz

I am so excited right now, just saw a post from someone who got 6 credits just for doing the CP, and 12 credits for CP+two classes! I really hope my colleges are okay with the CP, I'm going to school in the Orlando area for many reasons, one being proximity to WDW!  I'm really excited for college now. I'm going for theater and then planning on working for Disney as a performer after that. My parents ask me why I'm paying $50,000 a year to earn $10 an hour...and I say "Because I want to be a Disney Princess!" xD


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> Wow! I can't believe your CP is the next one up! Time flies, which is good because the sooner your CP comes, the sooner I'll be going to WDW!
> It's a little early to plan now, but I'd love to visit you during your CP to bombard you with questions haha.



Yup!

It sure does. It feels like I've been waiting for this forever. I actually have, haha. I've been waiting for this since sophomore year of high school.

I've started this little routine of reading various CP blogs each night to keep me from going insane.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey future CPers!! 

I just wanted to say hello and goodluck to all of you when its your time to apply for the program!! If you ever need help or advice or have questions just let me know. I will be doing fall advantage 2011 as an attractions cast member! 

If you need/want any tips on interviewing or examples of what questions might be asked, check out the page on my blog... it might be helpful to some of you!!

Goodluck to everyone!!

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/purple-purple-purple.html

feel free to follow me on my journey to the happiest place on earth ^^^


----------



## keypooh90

So...any new news for anyone?


----------



## wdwislife

Hello, anyone there? I miss you all on this thread


----------



## MickeyMouse98

I haven't been on here in FOREVER! It feels like so long ago since I started planning doing the CP! I've kinda put it to the back of my mind so I'm not always talking about it, hahaha. I'm still so excited!


----------



## keypooh90

I'm here.

And so jealous of my mom and sister currently. They are leaving for a WDW trip on Friday.

my mom's a teacher and my sister's in high school, so they are going next week for their spring break.

July can't get here soon enough.

I'm so ready to apply. I can't believe my program is the next application season.


----------



## wdwislife

Just checking in to make sure that everyone is having a good end to their school year!


----------



## r1009t

Just got to get through ap exams....


----------



## theatregrl04

Finals week! 2 down, 4 to go!
But it doesn't feel like I'm going to be done with spring semester. I guess that is because I am taking a may term class.
ALSO I cannot believe that I am planning to apply for the next program! Spring 2012 here I come! Hopefully! 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hey Guys!

I'm just like y'all, I don't graduate till 2013 but I'm planning to apply and audition for a character performer during either my sophmore or junior year. I've been pretty obsessed lately x.x I've been staring at pictures wonder who I look like most, and reading all the material I can on what I need to do! I just started a blog about my adventures for the next three odd years. I'm glad I'm not the only one who is getting interested early. What are y'alls plans? I have mine mapped out, so it probably means it wont happen  I'm planning to go to public school this next year (I'm in a virtual private school now) and finish highschool there, then attend University of Georgia (UGA!) and do my freshman year, and then rush for a sorority, then either I'll stay for sophmore year or I will go inactive within the sorority and do my CP. I hadn't thought about the importance of sophmore, but since I already have four majors lined up so that I can go to business school, I'm thinking it wouldn't be that difficult.


Gah! long post! Anyways I can wait to talk to y'all. You can call my Hev BTW

Thanks,
Hev


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Just checking in to make sure that everyone is having a good end to their school year!



Ahh! I haven't been on in SOOO long! School has literally taken over my life, but not in a bad way. I've just gotten really involved in a GREAT organization on campus, and have basically no free time anymore. I'm still trying to figure out when I will do the CP... all I know is that I WILL do it. It just may be a couple years before I get to. 

I hope everyone is doing well! Good luck on any finals/exams you have! 



r1009t said:


> Just got to get through ap exams....



Good luck on your AP tests! Which ones are you taking?


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> Good luck on your AP tests! Which ones are you taking?



Thanks  I took psych, lit, and euro. I'm so glad their over with! Now it's time to graduate, and move onto college where I *fingers crossed* will hopefully get to do the cp next spring!


----------



## Ajaz

r1009t said:


> Thanks  I took psych, lit, and euro. I'm so glad their over with! Now it's time to graduate, and move onto college where I *fingers crossed* will hopefully get to do the cp next spring!



How do you think you did? I took psych last year! I didn't think it was too bad, but I really loved psychology and my teacher was amazing. Where are you going to college? I'm SO jealous that you're applying for the CP so soon!


----------



## keypooh90

Hey guys!

How is everyone?

I'm pretty good. I've been finished with school since Wednesday. I got home Wednesday and had an emotional night, since I'm transferring to a different school in the fall.

Otherwise, I'm just working on job-hunting.

I can't believe that the application season for Spring 2012 is just around the corner!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I'm pretty good. I've been finished with school since Wednesday. I got home Wednesday and had an emotional night, since I'm transferring to a different school in the fall.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm just working on job-hunting.
> 
> I can't believe that the application season for Spring 2012 is just around the corner!



ACK! Are you applying for Spring 2012 too?! I'm SOOOO jealous if you are. I hope everything goes well with your transfer! Where are you transferring to?


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> ACK! Are you applying for Spring 2012 too?! I'm SOOOO jealous if you are. I hope everything goes well with your transfer! Where are you transferring to?



Yup. So excited.

I'm transferring to the University of West Georgia. It's going to be a big change from my old college (Oxford College of Emory University). Oxford is a teeny-tiny two year division of Emory, out in the middle of nowhere. WGA is a huge state school. I lived on campus at Oxford, but will be commuting from home the next two years.

And thanks!


----------



## FairyPiranha

I live in Georgia  How was Oxford? I was considering it but I am not set on it UGA is more my prority. And did you know that UWG has a boarding school type thing for highschoolers? keep an eye out for any kids who look underage at parties, because they probably are


----------



## ipodluvr287

Geez I haven't been on here in forever haha 


r1009t said:


> Just got to get through ap exams....


OHMYGOSH I KNOW. I have my AP World History final on Thursday and the essays really do scare me.  I think I'll be fine on DBQ, but COT and CC scare me. Multiple choice should be easy though.


keypooh90 said:


> Yup. So excited.
> 
> I'm transferring to the University of West Georgia. It's going to be a big change from my old college (Oxford College of Emory University). Oxford is a teeny-tiny two year division of Emory, out in the middle of nowhere. WGA is a huge state school. I lived on campus at Oxford, but will be commuting from home the next two years.
> 
> And thanks!



Does this mean you're from Georgia?  That's where I'm from


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> Geez I haven't been on here in forever haha
> 
> OHMYGOSH I KNOW. I have my AP World History final on Thursday and the essays really do scare me.  I think I'll be fine on DBQ, but COT and CC scare me. Multiple choice should be easy though.
> 
> 
> Does this mean you're from Georgia?  That's where I'm from



Yup.

Good luck on your AP test.


----------



## keypooh90

FairyPiranha said:


> I live in Georgia  How was Oxford? I was considering it but I am not set on it UGA is more my prority. And did you know that UWG has a boarding school type thing for highschoolers? keep an eye out for any kids who look underage at parties, because they probably are





I loved, loved, loved Oxford. I loved the small community and the ability to walk anywhere on campus within 5-10 minutes. I also loved the small class sizes and the ability to get personal attention from professors.


----------



## FairyPiranha

That sounds coolio  Would you mind answer a few questions? 
Like if they had sororities and whats your major?


----------



## r1009t

Ajaz said:


> How do you think you did? I took psych last year! I didn't think it was too bad, but I really loved psychology and my teacher was amazing. Where are you going to college? I'm SO jealous that you're applying for the CP so soon!



Okay. Not great, but I think I passed them all which is good I guess. Ohio University! Yeah, I'm going to apply but I won't know if I for sure can do it or not until I talk to my advisor... I'm kinda conflicted because I want to do it asap but at the same time idk if that's to early to do it. A lot will depend on how much I like the school (it wasn't my top choice), if I get in to the program, and if I do what role I'm offered. But as of right now I think the spring program would be good for me because I'll be a semester ahead with my aps and as an undecided major it will buy me some time to figure it out. I hope that all made sense haha.


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Good luck on your AP test.



Haha yay for Georgians!


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> OHMYGOSH I KNOW. I have my AP World History final on Thursday and the essays really do scare me.  I think I'll be fine on DBQ, but COT and CC scare me. Multiple choice should be easy though.



Hahaha, my COT essay for World History was HORRIBLE. It was three years ago, so I don't remember exactly what it was over, but it was only like a paragraph long because I had no idea what the topic was. I still passed though, so I'm sure you'll do great! 



r1009t said:


> Okay. Not great, but I think I passed them all which is good I guess. Ohio University! Yeah, I'm going to apply but I won't know if I for sure can do it or not until I talk to my advisor... I'm kinda conflicted because I want to do it asap but at the same time idk if that's to early to do it. A lot will depend on how much I like the school (it wasn't my top choice), if I get in to the program, and if I do what role I'm offered. But as of right now I think the spring program would be good for me because I'll be a semester ahead with my aps and as an undecided major it will buy me some time to figure it out. I hope that all made sense haha.



That's good! As long as you passed, most universities give credit for it. And I've heard Ohio is a good school! I hope you have an awesome time there. It was kind of the same for me; I'd planned to do the CP Fall 2011 after being at school for a year, but then I fell in love with my school and I don't want to leave now, haha. I'm still planning on doing it at some point, I just don't know when. Good luck getting everything figured out!


----------



## keypooh90

FairyPiranha said:


> That sounds coolio  Would you mind answer a few questions?
> Like if they had sororities and whats your major?



Oxford has social clubs, which are sort of like sororities.

I'm a History/Mass Communications double major.


----------



## wdwislife

Yay! I love seeing activity on here again!
I took one AP this year, Biology, and I took the exam today. I didn't think it was that bad! My teacher did a great job of preparing us.


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Yay! I love seeing activity on here again!
> I took one AP this year, Biology, and I took the exam today. I didn't think it was that bad! My teacher did a great job of preparing us.



I know, it's great to see the thread so lively! And yay you for doing well on Bio!  I've heard that's one of the most difficult AP classes there is.


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> I know, it's great to see the thread so lively! And yay you for doing well on Bio!  I've heard that's one of the most difficult AP classes there is.



I am super excited about it being active again. I kind of figured once summer approached it would become more hopping again.


----------



## ipodluvr287

wdwislife said:


> Yay! I love seeing activity on here again!
> I took one AP this year, Biology, and I took the exam today. I didn't think it was that bad! My teacher did a great job of preparing us.





Ajaz said:


> I know, it's great to see the thread so lively! And yay you for doing well on Bio!  I've heard that's one of the most difficult AP classes there is.



lol I'm taking AP Bio next year. I was pretty good at Biology my freshman year (got a 100 on my EOCT), so hopefully it won't be that bad, but I've heard it is quite difficult.


----------



## r1009t

How many days of school does everyone have left? I have 7! I'm so excited I have my graduation dress and everything! College here I come...


----------



## FairyPiranha

Until I graduate or in the year? My last day submit is the 31 my finals are the first week of june. Until I graduate? Farrr too long.


----------



## keypooh90

I'm finished!

Yay for college. My last day was May 5th.


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I am super excited about it being active again. I kind of figured once summer approached it would become more hopping again.



Yeah I'm hoping to be able to post more, but I am taking a summer course starting in a couple weeks. Hopefully it doesn't take up too much of my time... 



ipodluvr287 said:


> lol I'm taking AP Bio next year. I was pretty good at Biology my freshman year (got a 100 on my EOCT), so hopefully it won't be that bad, but I've heard it is quite difficult.



If you're good at biology then I'm sure you'll do great! I'm just horrible at science.



r1009t said:


> How many days of school does everyone have left? I have 7! I'm so excited I have my graduation dress and everything! College here I come...



Just finished TODAY! Freshman year of college complete! 
It's crazy how fast this year went by, but it was honestly one of the best years I've ever had.


----------



## wdwislife

r1009t said:


> How many days of school does everyone have left? I have 7! I'm so excited I have my graduation dress and everything! College here I come...



I've still got a month of classes and then finals... I love living in New York except for when it means being in school while everyone else is enjoying summer!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> I've still got a month of classes and then finals... I love living in New York except for when it means being in school while everyone else is enjoying summer!



Wow! You still have quite a bit to go!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I've got two weeks left and the 2nd week is mostly half days because of exams. Yay! I took the AP World History Exam today. I definitely got a 5 on that multiple choice and my DBQ essay was the bomb, but the other two were ehhh. My COT was BS, but quality BS, so I think its worthy of like a 5. My CC was horrible though. Its probably worthy of like a 3. Good lord. I just couldn't think of what to write. fml. I think I got an overall 5 or high 4 on the exam though, so not bad.


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> I've got two weeks left and the 2nd week is mostly half days because of exams. Yay! I took the AP World History Exam today. I definitely got a 5 on that multiple choice and my DBQ essay was the bomb, but the other two were ehhh. My COT was BS, but quality BS, so I think its worthy of like a 5. My CC was horrible though. Its probably worthy of like a 3. Good lord. I just couldn't think of what to write. fml. I think I got an overall 5 or high 4 on the exam though, so not bad.



Wow! That's awesome! I got a 3 on World History, but my teacher taught us nothing that year, so I was pretty proud of my 3. Haha, but congratulations on doing so well!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> Wow! That's awesome! I got a 3 on World History, but my teacher taught us nothing that year, so I was pretty proud of my 3. Haha, but congratulations on doing so well!



Thanks! My teacher was pretty good and taught us a lot. However the COT essay was about migrations and my teacher received a book in the mail from College Board about migrations, but never opened it/taught it to us, so we were all screwed for that essay. lol


----------



## keypooh90

Ah guys....48 days from right now...I'll be at the Magic Kingdom for Extra Magic Hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Ah guys....48 days from right now...I'll be at the Magic Kingdom for Extra Magic Hours!!!!!!!!



Ahhh! SO jealous! I'll be in Anaheim for D23 and Disneyland in 94 days!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> Ahhh! SO jealous! I'll be in Anaheim for D23 and Disneyland in 94 days!



Awesome!

I am so ready to be back...and I'm driving my family crazy with talking about the DCP and just Disney in general all the time.


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey future Cps!  

My name is Alyssa and I am doing the 2011 Fall advantage program and I check in this coming monday! I referred to these boards like 24/7 to help me prepare basically the whole year before even applying! i know i am a loser haha. Anyway, I have a blog that has interview tips/questions that will be very helpful and alot about the process of getting down here. i plan to update regularly with my experience and hope it well be helpful to all of you. If you ever have any questions just let me knoww!!  Goodluck to all of you!

Alyssa

alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Ah guys....48 days from right now...I'll be at the Magic Kingdom for Extra Magic Hours!!!!!!!!





wdwislife said:


> Ahhh! SO jealous! I'll be in Anaheim for D23 and Disneyland in 94 days!



JEALOUS OF YOU BOTH.

I haven't been to a Disney park in three years, and I'm kind of dying to go back. Last time I went, I wasn't quite the Disney freak I am now, but it was still SO much fun. My sister is going next March for drill team, and I'm hoping I get to go with her (given I can take off school/find some money...)

I hope both of you have an amazing trip!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> JEALOUS OF YOU BOTH.
> 
> I haven't been to a Disney park in three years, and I'm kind of dying to go back. Last time I went, I wasn't quite the Disney freak I am now, but it was still SO much fun. My sister is going next March for drill team, and I'm hoping I get to go with her (given I can take off school/find some money...)
> 
> I hope both of you have an amazing trip!



Thank you!

I could not wait three years between trips. My family goes once yearly, at least.


----------



## FairyPiranha

I am jealous, we used to do once to 4 times+ an year but my parents got bored x.x And I can share your exitement over DCP my parents are like  One day!!


----------



## keypooh90

FairyPiranha said:


> I am jealous, we used to do once to 4 times+ an year but my parents got bored x.x And I can share your exitement over DCP my parents are like  One day!!





Aww...that stinks. Thankfully, my mom loves it as much as I do...in fact, Disney love runs in our blood. My grandparents took my mom and her brother to WDW at least 2x per year from opening month in 1971 to when my mom graduated from college in 1986.


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I could not wait three years between trips. My family goes once yearly, at least.



You're SO lucky! I've only been to WDW twice, in second grade and then sophomore year, and DLR once in sixth grade.


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> You're SO lucky! I've only been to WDW twice, in second grade and then sophomore year, and DLR once in sixth grade.



Aww...well, I bet that sort of makes the trips more special, then? Although, WDW has become my second home/happy place. Like I posted earlier, it sort of runs in my blood. My grandparents took my mom and uncle in November of 1971, and then they went every March after that, along with a few bonus trips every year until her college graduation in 1986. My sister and I have pretty much grown up at the parks.

My mom wants to work at WDW after she retires (part time). I ultimately want to end up in management in some capacity, and my sister wants to end up in entertainment at the parks (she is planning on majoring in theatre). We're just one big happy Disney family.


----------



## theatregrl04

keypooh90 said:


> My mom wants to work at WDW after she retires (part time). I ultimately want to end up in management in some capacity, and my sister wants to end up in entertainment at the parks (she is planning on majoring in theatre). We're just one big happy Disney family.



Love this!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## keypooh90

theatregrl04 said:


> Love this!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!



I'm doing well! How are you? Are you on the SP 2012 group on Facebook?


----------



## keypooh90

Bumping!

How is everyone?


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Bumping!
> 
> How is everyone?



Pretty good! Summer school started a few days ago, so that's pretty much taking up all my time.


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> Pretty good! Summer school started a few days ago, so that's pretty much taking up all my time.





Oooh. That doesn't sound too fun!

I'm still working on job hunting. I had another interview today and I have one Monday and one Tuesday.

Oh...and I'll be in WDW 29 days from now!


----------



## wdwislife

I've still got a week of classes and then finals...so close to the finish line i can see it!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> I've still got a week of classes and then finals...so close to the finish line i can see it!




Good luck!

Do you have any summer plans?


----------



## theatregrl04

keypooh90 said:


> I'm doing well! How are you? Are you on the SP 2012 group on Facebook?



I am doing great! Just started rehearsals for my show!
And yes I am in the FB group!
And I know this is from like weeks ago, idk how I got so far behind!


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Do you have any summer plans?



I leave for sleepaway camp in 3 weeks! It's my 8th year there, and my last as a camper. Most camps only go up to around 15, but mine goes up to 17!

I get home in early August after 6 weeks, and then I leave for Southern California on August 18th. We're going to the D23 Expo, touring USC and then going to Disneyland! 

What are everyone's plans?


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> I leave for sleepaway camp in 3 weeks! It's my 8th year there, and my last as a camper. Most camps only go up to around 15, but mine goes up to 17!
> 
> I get home in early August after 6 weeks, and then I leave for Southern California on August 18th. We're going to the D23 Expo, touring USC and then going to Disneyland!
> 
> What are everyone's plans?




Have fun at camp!

I'm just job hunting, baby-sitting, volunteering, and then going to WDW July 3rd to the 12th.


----------



## r1009t

I'm working as a camp counicilour/at a movie theatre but I'm leaving for London and Paris in 3 weeks! I'm really excited  Plus my graduation party is this sunday, so it's a busy and exciting time.


----------



## keypooh90

r1009t said:


> I'm working as a camp counicilour/at a movie theatre but I'm leaving for London and Paris in 3 weeks! I'm really excited  Plus my graduation party is this sunday, so it's a busy and exciting time.



Sounds awesome!

Have fun!


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Bumping!
> 
> How is everyone?



Haha good! I've just been so busy that I can't get on here lol



wdwislife said:


> What are everyone's plans?



Well, I already went to the beach for 2 weeks and I just finished driver's ed. But for the rest of the summer I have pretty much nothing to do. I'm gonna work VBS at my church in 2 weeks and on July 17th I'm going to see Britney Spears and Nicki Minaj in concert and I'm SO pumped about that. Lol you guys have no idea how much I love Britney Spears.  For the rest of the summer I'll probably just hangout around my house and chill with my friends


----------



## keypooh90

How is everyone?

In 12 (almost 11) days...I'll be in the Magic Kingdom!


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> In 12 (almost 11) days...I'll be in the Magic Kingdom!



That's so exciting! I hope you have fun!


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> That's so exciting! I hope you have fun!




Thanks!

I'm getting so excited...and hopefully in about 2ish months, I'll be able to apply for my college program!


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm getting so excited...and hopefully in about 2ish months, I'll be able to apply for my college program!



Oh wow! Do you know what roles you'll be applying for?


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> Oh wow! Do you know what roles you'll be applying for?



Yup...

My top five role choices are:

1. Attractions
2. Character attendant
3. Main Entrance Operations
4. Photopass Photographer
5. FSFB


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> Yup...
> 
> My top five role choices are:
> 
> 1. Attractions
> 2. Character attendant
> 3. Main Entrance Operations
> 4. Photopass Photographer
> 5. FSFB



Very cool. If you got your #1 pick (attractions) what location would you want?


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> Very cool. If you got your #1 pick (attractions) what location would you want?





My dream would be Magic Kingdom- Haunted Mansion. Haunted Mansion is my absolute favorite ride, ever. I could seriously ride it all day long. I love the theming and the music and everything about it. I have the entire ride speil completely memorized, from the stretch room to the end.

I was so upset when it was closed for rehab/refurb on one of my trips. 

Honestly though, I'd be happy with anything but DHS. I just won't care for that park.


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> My dream would be Magic Kingdom- Haunted Mansion. Haunted Mansion is my absolute favorite ride, ever. I could seriously ride it all day long. I love the theming and the music and everything about it. I have the entire ride speil completely memorized, from the stretch room to the end.
> 
> I was so upset when it was closed for rehab/refurb on one of my trips.
> 
> Honestly though, I'd be happy with anything but DHS. I just won't care for that park.



Magic Kingdom is my fave park and I LOVE the Haunted Mansion too! I think the outfits the cast members wear for it are kinda cool too  And you get to paint your faces for Halloween there! Haha I know the stretch room part and the very ending of the ride. Lol I kinda like DHS but it just can't compare to MK or Epcot at all. The only thing I'd love to do at DHS is work Fantasmic (I wanna go full time in Entertainment when I'm old enough and hopefully going to college down there). Mainly because I'm mouse height and can you imagine how cool it would be to be Mickey in Fantasmic? :O


----------



## Pancakes

keypooh90 said:


> My dream would be Magic Kingdom- Haunted Mansion. Haunted Mansion is my absolute favorite ride, ever. I could seriously ride it all day long. I love the theming and the music and everything about it. I have the entire ride speil completely memorized, from the stretch room to the end.
> 
> I was so upset when it was closed for rehab/refurb on one of my trips.
> 
> Honestly though, I'd be happy with anything but DHS. I just won't care for that park.



I think the best part of working at the haunted mansion is that you wouldn't have to smile 24/7 You don't have to hide your bad days. People would just think that you're acting haha ;P


----------



## keypooh90

Pancakes said:


> I think the best part of working at the haunted mansion is that you wouldn't have to smile 24/7 You don't have to hide your bad days. People would just think that you're acting haha ;P




True. I would just die if I got to work at Haunted Mansion.


----------



## Pancakes

keypooh90 said:


> True. I would just die if I got to work at Haunted Mansion.



Haha it would be amazing! I'm starting to worry that I won't be able to be happy all the time. I've been struggling with being nice to my rude customers here. Sometimes I hate people >.< That's going to have to change big time though because I'm going to have to deal with 100x more people than I do here, but I'm willing :3


----------



## keypooh90

Pancakes said:


> Haha it would be amazing! I'm starting to worry that I won't be able to be happy all the time. I've been struggling with being nice to my rude customers here. Sometimes I hate people >.< That's going to have to change big time though because I'm going to have to deal with 100x more people than I do here, but I'm willing :3





I'm sure it will be tough, but just remember in Disney's eyes, the guests are always right.

6 days until I'm back at WDW for our family vacay!


----------



## Joanna71985

Not always. If the guest does something extreme, management will support their CMs


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I'm sure it will be tough, but just remember in Disney's eyes, the guests are always right.
> 
> 6 days until I'm back at WDW for our family vacay!



You're at WDW right now! That so exciting and I hope you're having the best time EVER!

Happy 4th of July to everyone in America!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Just got my results for the AP World History exam and guess what I got...drumroll...5! I got a freakin 5! I'm so excited!   I'm so glad all the time and effort I put in and all the hard work finally paid off! Thank the Lord!


----------



## Ajaz

ipodluvr287 said:


> Just got my results for the AP World History exam and guess what I got...drumroll...5! I got a freakin 5! I'm so excited!   I'm so glad all the time and effort I put in and all the hard work finally paid off! Thank the Lord!



Oh my gosh that's wonderful!  Congratulations to you!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> Oh my gosh that's wonderful!  Congratulations to you!



Thank you


----------



## keypooh90

We got back from our trip yesterday and had a wonderful time! It was nice and relaxing and we're missing it already! We will be back in November, though!

Hopefully...only about a month until I can apply for my program!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> We got back from our trip yesterday and had a wonderful time! It was nice and relaxing and we're missing it already! We will be back in November, though!
> 
> Hopefully...only about a month until I can apply for my program!



Oh gosh, that's so exciting! Definitely let us know how applying goes, and good luck!


----------



## Gillibean405

I would absolutely love to do a CP... I'm not quite sure what I would have to do or what I need to do to do it though.  I'm also a music education/harp performance major so I don't know how this would work out.  Does anyone have any experience with this or know someone that does?


----------



## wdwislife

Hey everyone! i just got back from sleepaway camp today.
How have your summers been?


----------



## keypooh90

it's been good!

Classes start in two weeks, so summer is winding down for me...and hopefully application time for Spring is coming soon too!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Hey everyone! i just got back from sleepaway camp today.
> How have your summers been?



How was camp? Also, you're so close to D23! Please please please tell us how it goes! Have a wonderful time! 

My summer is just about over. I'm leaving to go back to school on Monday, then I'm a counselor for the freshman orientation camp which is that Friday through the next Monday! I'm super stoked to be going back to school. I'm going insane in my house and just want to be back already!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> How was camp? Also, you're so close to D23! Please please please tell us how it goes! Have a wonderful time!
> 
> My summer is just about over. I'm leaving to go back to school on Monday, then I'm a counselor for the freshman orientation camp which is that Friday through the next Monday! I'm super stoked to be going back to school. I'm going insane in my house and just want to be back already!



When do your classes actually start?

I start the 22nd at my new school and hope to have already applied for the program by that point!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> When do your classes actually start?
> 
> I start the 22nd at my new school and hope to have already applied for the program by that point!



We start the following week, on the 29th. GOOD LUCK on your application (and at your new school)! I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## andylcq

its strange? I don't think so


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> We start the following week, on the 29th. GOOD LUCK on your application (and at your new school)! I can't wait to hear all about it!



Thanks!

I'm getting so excited/nervous/apprehensive from anticipation of the application season!


----------



## ipodluvr287

I've already been in school for 3 weeks now. Junior year sucks, just shoot me lol. AP US History is killing me already, but AP Biology is going pretty good so far.


----------



## ispyangie

I just finished my first week of senior year. C: I can't wait until grad night at Disneyland, then after I graduate in June I can apply for the 2013 DCP!


----------



## DirtyDiana

I'm going absolutely crazy waiting for applications for Fall 2012! I wish I had done the program this fall or earlier in my college career. The wait is killing me!


----------



## keypooh90

I am getting so ready to apply! I want to get in for the Spring 2012 CP more than anything!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I am getting so ready to apply! I want to get in for the Spring 2012 CP more than anything!



When do the applications open? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## gabyisacoolkid

Hey guys! I'm kind of new around here. I'm currently a senior in HS, and I really hope to either do Fall Advantage 2013 or Spring Advantage 2014. Undecided. I'm so glad there's a place like this to talk to other future CP's!


----------



## wdwislife

gabyisacoolkid said:


> Hey guys! I'm kind of new around here. I'm currently a senior in HS, and I really hope to either do Fall Advantage 2013 or Spring Advantage 2014. Undecided. I'm so glad there's a place like this to talk to other future CP's!



I'm a senior most likely doing Fall Advantage 2013!


----------



## keypooh90

I am one step closer to my dreams of working for the Mouse!

I applied early today, around 1 pm EST. About 40 minutes later, I got a "thank you" email, and then about 45 minutes after that I got the invite for the WBI. I did that tonight and got a phone interview scheduled for Wednesday at 10:15 pm EST!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I am one step closer to my dreams of working for the Mouse!
> 
> I applied early today, around 1 pm EST. About 40 minutes later, I got a "thank you" email, and then about 45 minutes after that I got the invite for the WBI. I did that tonight and got a phone interview scheduled for Wednesday at 10:15 pm EST!



OH MY GOSH THAT'S SO EXCITING!   Congratulations on passing the WBI, and I'm sure you did wonderfully in your interview! How do you think it went?


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> OH MY GOSH THAT'S SO EXCITING!   Congratulations on passing the WBI, and I'm sure you did wonderfully in your interview! How do you think it went?



I think it went really well. I really connected with my recruiter. It felt like I was talking to a good friend and the interview lasted about 20 minutes. It's been one week since my phone interview and now I am just playing the waiting game.


----------



## ipodluvr287

keypooh90 said:


> I think it went really well. I really connected with my recruiter. It felt like I was talking to a good friend and the interview lasted about 20 minutes. It's been one week since my phone interview and now I am just playing the waiting game.



That's so awesome! You HAVE to let us know when you hear something  What roles did you apply for?


----------



## keypooh90

ipodluvr287 said:


> That's so awesome! You HAVE to let us know when you hear something  What roles did you apply for?





Thanks!!!

I got accepted yesterday for Custodial!!! I am so excited!

I am checking in January 16th!!!!!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I got accepted yesterday for Custodial!!! I am so excited!
> 
> I am checking in January 16th!!!!!




CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you, and can't wait to hear about your experience! Whoop!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so happy for you, and can't wait to hear about your experience! Whoop!





Thanks!!!

This semester can't go by fast enough!!!


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I got accepted yesterday for Custodial!!! I am so excited!
> 
> I am checking in January 16th!!!!!



 YAY! that is so exciting! 

I can't believe you've already been accepted! Time flies. 

Keep us posted on all of your CP adventures!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> YAY! that is so exciting!
> 
> I can't believe you've already been accepted! Time flies.
> 
> Keep us posted on all of your CP adventures!





It sure does!

Thanks so much!


----------



## yellowlabforever

Well plans changed, I originally had planned on applying for the college program spring of 2012, but now I have to take a UDRP recital in order to get into my upper level music courses in the spring so I'm going to apply for Fall 2012. If I don't make it, then Spring 2013 (y)   

January is inching closer and closer and I can't wait to start applying.


----------



## keypooh90

yellowlabforever said:


> Well plans changed, I originally had planned on applying for the college program spring of 2012, but now I have to take a UDRP recital in order to get into my upper level music courses in the spring so I'm going to apply for Fall 2012. If I don't make it, then Spring 2013 (y)
> 
> January is inching closer and closer and I can't wait to start applying.





Application season will be here before you know it!!!

I remember last March when I first started really applying for this upcoming season, it felt like it would never get here but now I'm just waiting to actually check in and everything!


----------



## Ajaz

Bump!

How is everyone?


----------



## IsabelleMisa

Hi everyone  Im isabelle and new to these boards, thank god I found this thread its seriously perfect for me hahah im a junior in hihg school and planning on applying for fall advantage 2014 ahahha


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

IsabelleMisa said:


> Hi everyone  Im isabelle and new to these boards, thank god I found this thread its seriously perfect for me hahah im a junior in hihg school and planning on applying for fall advantage 2014 ahahha



I'm a sophomore.
I have no earthly idea what I even want to be when I'm older, and I'm already planning on CP Fall Advantage 2015

Yup, I've totally got my priorities straight.


----------



## wdwislife

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> I'm a sophomore.
> I have no earthly idea what I even want to be when I'm older, and I'm already planning on CP Fall Advantage 2015
> 
> Yup, I've totally got my priorities straight.



I've been there! I found out about the CP when I was a freshman and I made this thread when I was a sophomore. Now I'm a senior!  Time flies!


----------



## IsabelleMisa

That'll be me next year and then Im gonna wait another full year until cp  hopefully it'll go by fast hahah


----------



## keypooh90

It will fly by!!!

I've found my immediate roommate for the program and we think we've got our two apartment mates planned out. I've registered for my two classes as well and check in in 88 days!!!

This semester is flying by! I'm doing well in my classes and looking foward to Thanksgiving Break (My college gives us the whole week off!)


----------



## IsabelleMisa

So jealous!! College seems so far away so until then Im just reading these threads every day What role were you accepted for?


----------



## keypooh90

IsabelleMisa said:


> So jealous!! College seems so far away so until then Im just reading these threads every day What role were you accepted for?



Custodial!!


----------



## IsabelleMisa

Thats awesome!! I've read that its a really fun role


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

wdwislife said:


> I've been there! I found out about the CP when I was a freshman and I made this thread when I was a sophomore. Now I'm a senior!  Time flies!


Agh that is just too adorable. You have to let me live vicariously through you once you apply!


IsabelleMisa said:


> That'll be me next year and then Im gonna wait another full year until cp  hopefully it'll go by fast hahah


sooooooo jealous of you. I'm planning on finishing a year of college before too, because I think the Fall season will be more fun because of all the holidays and such, and because I don't want to go to a semester of college and then be all, "peace out, going to Disney!" plus my sister said the majority of people she knew that did the program were older, like juniors or seniors in college.


keypooh90 said:


> Custodial!!


congrats!!!


Oh and just an aside-I'm going to Disney in 2013 for Mardi Gras to march in the electrical parade again (!), and I realized last week that the week I will be there is when Valentine's day is! <3


----------



## IsabelleMisa

I know I couldn't wait until my junior or senior year it would kill me! Even waiting 1 year is going to be hard  and exactly why I want to do fall! your there for the best holidays!


----------



## keypooh90

IsabelleMisa said:


> I know I couldn't wait until my junior or senior year it would kill me! Even waiting 1 year is going to be hard  and exactly why I want to do fall! your there for the best holidays!



I am planning on doing a second CP in the Fall of 2013, mainly because I want to get to experience both programs, and plus Fall has all the holidays!


----------



## IsabelleMisa

Thats a good idea, I dont know about wdw but disneyland in the spring is really fun too


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> I am planning on doing a second CP in the Fall of 2013, mainly because I want to get to experience both programs, and plus Fall has all the holidays!



Yeah, and I live in New Orleans. I get enough heat.


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> I am planning on doing a second CP in the Fall of 2013, mainly because I want to get to experience both programs, and plus Fall has all the holidays!



we'll be there at the same time then!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> we'll be there at the same time then!





Awesome!!!

I am getting so ready for January to be here!

I am taking 2 (or 3) online classes with my school while I am down there, so I'm going to be super busy. But this way, I won't have to worry about summer classes so I will have the option of extending for the summer.


----------



## wdwislife

How is everyone doing?


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> How is everyone doing?




I am doing really well! Only two weeks left until Thanksgiving Break. Then after break I have a week of classes, then finals and then Winter Break...check in is January 9th so it is getting closer and closer!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> How is everyone doing?



Good! I feel like I'm finally getting used to my classes, although there's only about a month left in the semester... Oh well! I'm doing a lot of volunteer stuff this semester, and I'm part of a community service organization, which I absolutely LOVE. One of my friends told me the other day he got accepted for a summer internship, and at the end of the summer, the company is paying for all the interns to go to WDW! I'm super jealous. Besides that, I'm still deciding when the right time for me to do the CP is. I'm back and forth between Spring 2013 and Spring 2014 (which would be after graduation! That's scary to think about). It all depends on how involved I get in one of my organizations this next semester.



keypooh90 said:


> I am doing really well! Only two weeks left until Thanksgiving Break. Then after break I have a week of classes, then finals and then Winter Break...check in is January 9th so it is getting closer and closer!



I feel like I say this a lot, but I'm seriously SO EXCITED for you! You're less than two months away! Whoop!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> Good! I feel like I'm finally getting used to my classes, although there's only about a month left in the semester... Oh well! I'm doing a lot of volunteer stuff this semester, and I'm part of a community service organization, which I absolutely LOVE. One of my friends told me the other day he got accepted for a summer internship, and at the end of the summer, the company is paying for all the interns to go to WDW! I'm super jealous. Besides that, I'm still deciding when the right time for me to do the CP is. I'm back and forth between Spring 2013 and Spring 2014 (which would be after graduation! That's scary to think about). It all depends on how involved I get in one of my organizations this next semester.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I say this a lot, but I'm seriously SO EXCITED for you! You're less than two months away! Whoop!



Thanks!!!

I am also looking forward to December 1st. I get to go see Demi Lovato in Concert! She is seriously my idol/role model. I've seen her in concert 4 other times before and have met her twice and cannot wait to see her again!


----------



## wdwislife

I was in Miami over the weekend visiting University of Miami, and I loved it! Being less than 4 hours away from WDW does not hurt...if I end up going there I definitely sense some weekend road trip getaways in my future haha


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I am also looking forward to December 1st. I get to go see Demi Lovato in Concert! She is seriously my idol/role model. I've seen her in concert 4 other times before and have met her twice and cannot wait to see her again!



That's so cute! 

I'm excited for December 1st because...drum roll please...
I'm GETTING MY BRACES OFF!

Two and a half years of torture has been plenty enough for this Disney girl.


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> That's so cute!
> 
> I'm excited for December 1st because...drum roll please...
> I'm GETTING MY BRACES OFF!
> 
> Two and a half years of torture has been plenty enough for this Disney girl.



Congrats!!! That is awesome!!!

I am super excited because I just found out Demi is playing March 2nd at the Strawberry Festival in Plant City, FL, which is just about an hour from Orlando so I'll get to see her again! Aaahhh.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Congrats!!! That is awesome!!!
> 
> I am super excited because I just found out Demi is playing March 2nd at the Strawberry Festival in Plant City, FL, which is just about an hour from Orlando so I'll get to see her again! Aaahhh.



Ooh that is exciting! You lucky duck!

So where do you live?


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Ooh that is exciting! You lucky duck!
> 
> So where do you live?



Atlanta, but I'll be on the program in the Spring!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Atlanta, but I'll be on the program in the Spring!



I've always said I had had to move anywhere it would be Georgia. I can just imagine everyone is like, little petite smiling girls with tons of freckles and peaches. I love peaches.

And again. You are so lucky. On the program in the spring. You gotta tell me all about it!


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> I've always said I had had to move anywhere it would be Georgia. I can just imagine everyone is like, little petite smiling girls with tons of freckles and peaches. I love peaches.
> 
> And again. You are so lucky. On the program in the spring. You gotta tell me all about it!





Aww, thanks!!!

I am getting so excited! Only 61 days left until my check-in date!!!!

And i couldn't be happier because Thanksgiving Break is right around the corner!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Aww, thanks!!!
> 
> I am getting so excited! Only 61 days left until my check-in date!!!!
> 
> And i couldn't be happier because Thanksgiving Break is right around the corner!



Oh my gosh I know. My teachers have been piling on the work this week. 

And I didn't know I was even excited about the food until my dad started talking about making sweet potato pie and bean bundles...


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Oh my gosh I know. My teachers have been piling on the work this week.
> 
> And I didn't know I was even excited about the food until my dad started talking about making sweet potato pie and bean bundles...



Yup, me too! I have work to do over the break, too, but I get the whole week off, which is so nice!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Yup, me too! I have work to do over the break, too, but I get the whole week off, which is so nice!



I think I've just got math to do. Ugh. It's just me and my mom home until Wednesday because my dad and brother went camping.


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> I think I've just got math to do. Ugh. It's just me and my mom home until Wednesday because my dad and brother went camping.





That sounds nice! I have a ten page paper for History, Speech project for English, and an extra credit project for my political science class, and math work to do. ick.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> That sounds nice! I have a ten page paper for History, Speech project for English, and an extra credit project for my political science class, and math work to do. ick.



But it's okay, because you'll be working in Disney soon! I'll send some go-getter attitude your way to help you through all that work. So what's your major?


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> But it's okay, because you'll be working in Disney soon! I'll send some go-getter attitude your way to help you through all that work. So what's your major?



Thanks!!

I am a double major- History and Mass Communications.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I am a double major- History and Mass Communications.



Ooh, you overachiever you.


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Ooh, you overachiever you.





Haha, more like indecisive, lol.


----------



## wdwislife

I was accepted into my first college 2 days ago, Tulane! I'm that much closer to doing the CP!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

wdwislife said:


> I was accepted into my first college 2 days ago, Tulane! I'm that much closer to doing the CP!



WHERE DO YOU LIVE.


Oh and by the way, no more braces! Yay!


----------



## ipodluvr287

Geez its been awhile since I've been on here.



keypooh90 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I got accepted yesterday for Custodial!!! I am so excited!
> 
> I am checking in January 16th!!!!!



Congrats that's so exciting! 



wdwislife said:


> How is everyone doing?



omg school is killing me. I'm barely passing honors precalc and my ap us history and ap biology teachers are piling on the work. HELP ME 



keypooh90 said:


> Atlanta, but I'll be on the program in the Spring!



Omg I live pretty close to Atlanta!


----------



## wdwislife

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> WHERE DO YOU LIVE.



I live in New York. All of my colleges are far away haha


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> I was accepted into my first college 2 days ago, Tulane! I'm that much closer to doing the CP!



Congrats!!!

After tomorrow, I'm officially on winter break!

Yay, yay, yay!


----------



## Ajaz

I officially have one week until winter break, which for me is an entire month! But first, I have a TON of homework, and most of it is due tomorrow. I've literally been working all day and am so bored. 

These past few days I don't know what's been wrong with me, but I've started watching CP vlogs and reading blogs again like crazy. I kind of stopped doing that as much last year since I knew I wouldn't be applying for the program anytime soon, but this past week I've just really wanted to be in WDW! Probably so I wouldn't have to go to school, haha!

Anyway, I hope y'all are doing well! Good luck to all those taking finals, and also a happy 110th birthday to a Mr. Walt Disney!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> I officially have one week until winter break, which for me is an entire month! But first, I have a TON of homework, and most of it is due tomorrow. I've literally been working all day and am so bored.
> 
> These past few days I don't know what's been wrong with me, but I've started watching CP vlogs and reading blogs again like crazy. I kind of stopped doing that as much last year since I knew I wouldn't be applying for the program anytime soon, but this past week I've just really wanted to be in WDW! Probably so I wouldn't have to go to school, haha!
> 
> Anyway, I hope y'all are doing well! Good luck to all those taking finals, and also a happy 110th birthday to a Mr. Walt Disney!





Good luck to all who still have finals!

I am officially finished! I will be on break from now until January 16th, which is my check-in date for the CP! Yay, yay, yay!


----------



## wdwislife

keypooh90 said:


> Good luck to all who still have finals!
> 
> I am officially finished! I will be on break from now until January 16th, which is my check-in date for the CP! Yay, yay, yay!



That is so exciting! 

I arrive in WDW for my family vacation exactly a month after you check-in, too!


----------



## keypooh90

wdwislife said:


> That is so exciting!
> 
> I arrive in WDW for my family vacation exactly a month after you check-in, too!



Awesome!!!!

I am so beyond excited to be heading down for my program!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Good luck to all who still have finals!
> 
> I am officially finished! I will be on break from now until January 16th, which is my check-in date for the CP! Yay, yay, yay!



I can't wait to hear how everything goes!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> I can't wait to hear how everything goes!



I leave in 15 days!!!!

I have so much to do and so little has been done!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I leave in 15 days!!!!
> 
> I have so much to do and so little has been done!



Oh wow! Have you started packing at all? And are you driving or flying down?


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> Oh wow! Have you started packing at all? And are you driving or flying down?




I have piles of stuff in our spare bedroom, but no actual packing yet. I'm driving down because my mom and I are going for a trip before my internship starts.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> I have piles of stuff in our spare bedroom, but no actual packing yet. I'm driving down because my mom and I are going for a trip before my internship starts.



Ugh. Right now I wish I was you.


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Ugh. Right now I wish I was you.



Aww...aren't you planning for a program in a few years?


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I leave in 15 days!!!!
> 
> I have so much to do and so little has been done!



You posted this (I think) 15 days ago! Which means you are in or headed to Disney! Yayayay!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Ajaz said:


> You posted this (I think) 15 days ago! Which means you are in or headed to Disney! Yayayay!



Yep, so they better get on to give us an update. Gotta have someone to live vicariously through.


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> You posted this (I think) 15 days ago! Which means you are in or headed to Disney! Yayayay!



I am here and settled!

I am slowly getting a hang of the Disney life and riding the buses.  I checked in on the 16th (met my rooommate at Vista at 6:45 am), spent two ish hours at Casting, moved in, had a housing/welcome meeting, finished moving in, then went back to the resort with my mom for one more night.  The next day (17th), we had a day off so I went to DTD and wal-mart, and finished getting organized.  After that we went to dinner at Mara at AKL and tried to go to bed early. Traditions was the 18th and lasted from 8-12:30, then my roommate and I ran an errand and went to MK for the night, and rode Space Mountain, Pirates, saw Tiki Birds, saw MSEP, rode the last Haunted Mansion ride of the night, saw Wishes from the monorail and headed back home.  We had the next day off and went to Wilderness Lodge and DHS and saw the Indiana show, Star Tours, and walked through shops.  Yesterday was my core training and today was Discovery Day at Epcot.  Tomorrow I go to work 7-3:30.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Man, it really sounds like you're living the dream! I hope everything has been fun so far, though it sounds like it to me!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> I am here and settled!
> 
> I am slowly getting a hang of the Disney life and riding the buses.  I checked in on the 16th (met my rooommate at Vista at 6:45 am), spent two ish hours at Casting, moved in, had a housing/welcome meeting, finished moving in, then went back to the resort with my mom for one more night.  The next day (17th), we had a day off so I went to DTD and wal-mart, and finished getting organized.  After that we went to dinner at Mara at AKL and tried to go to bed early. Traditions was the 18th and lasted from 8-12:30, then my roommate and I ran an errand and went to MK for the night, and rode Space Mountain, Pirates, saw Tiki Birds, saw MSEP, rode the last Haunted Mansion ride of the night, saw Wishes from the monorail and headed back home.  We had the next day off and went to Wilderness Lodge and DHS and saw the Indiana show, Star Tours, and walked through shops.  Yesterday was my core training and today was Discovery Day at Epcot.  Tomorrow I go to work 7-3:30.



YAY! That sounds fantastically wonderful! Definitely keep us updated!

In other news (and I'm sure y'all are aware of this) but Fall/FA 2012 apps are out! I'm seriously considering applying as a backup if I don't get accepted as a camp counselor again.


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> YAY! That sounds fantastically wonderful! Definitely keep us updated!
> 
> In other news (and I'm sure y'all are aware of this) but Fall/FA 2012 apps are out! I'm seriously considering applying as a backup if I don't get accepted as a camp counselor again.



Good luck...you should def apply.

It is an incredible experience.  I finished my three days of training on Monday and was off today/yesterday.  Today I went to AK for awhile and tomorrow I work Epcot evening EMH 4 to 12:30 am...yay!


----------



## PrincessDream

Hey!

My name is Christina and I'm a freshman at UCONN. I'm hoping to do the CP for Spring or Fall of 2013. I am so so excited. I wish I could apply sooner but my life is too hectic. I'd love to work just about any position, except for maybe QSFB. I plan to utilize my CP as a stepping stone to a PI and hopefully a career with Disney. However; my only work experience is filing in an office and such. I hope this won't hurt my chances. Well, it's great to meet you all! Have a magical day!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

PrincessDream said:


> Hey!
> 
> My name is Christina and I'm a freshman at UCONN. I'm hoping to do the CP for Spring or Fall of 2013. I am so so excited. I wish I could apply sooner but my life is too hectic. I'd love to work just about any position, except for maybe QSFB. I plan to utilize my CP as a stepping stone to a PI and hopefully a career with Disney. However; my only work experience is filing in an office and such. I hope this won't hurt my chances. Well, it's great to meet you all! Have a magical day!



Aww, another poor soul who has a couple years to wait. That's awesome that you're looking for a lifelong career with the Mouse, my only reason not to is because I wouldn't want to have to move to work onsite. I don't think having a job matters in the slightest- I've seen lots of people who have never been employed in their life get in. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Ajaz

This board has died! 

I've been super wrapped up in school and my organizations this semester, but that doesn't mean I've forgotten about y'all! I'm officially done with my sophomore year of college, which is both exciting and terrifying.

I've decided I'm finally applying for the CP for Spring or SA 2013! It's been a long process trying to sort out my life and figuring out where the CP would fit in best. HOPEFULLY I get accepted, but if not, I will definitely be applying for Fall 2013! I'm super nervous and excited and just can't wait until August so I can finally apply! I can't believe it's already been three years since I found out about the program and that my time to apply is almost here!

Basically I'm just super excited and wanted to fill y'all in on my life! Update me on what's going on with you and your Disney plans


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Aww hey! Nothing much is going on for me on the CP front, obviously...but I have two friends that will be applying in a semester! I'm so excited to get to have someone who can show me the ropes when it comes time for me to apply. 

And you KNOW you have to keep us up to date with your application! Awesome that someone's finally "graduating" from our little CP 201 club!


----------



## HFBelle

Ahh, here is the infamous thread! I'm a Junior in High school, and plan on doing the CP in Fall of 2015! I would love to be a character performer, BBB Hostess, A spiel attraction(ESPECIALLY the Great Movie Ride!), or a character attendant! I think it would be great to continue a career there. I'm going to be a musical theatre major, so Disney is definitely in my thoughts for future careers. Though, I still have no idea what I want to do. What I love about Disney is that it provides a special magic, and I'm a girl with a lot of big dreams, so I always feel such a happiness not only when I'm in the parks, but watching videos, reading articles, and seeing how Disney magic can impact a persons life. I love reading the experiences that people in the college program have had, and I can't wait to hopefully experience it myself in a few years!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> This board has died!
> 
> I've been super wrapped up in school and my organizations this semester, but that doesn't mean I've forgotten about y'all! I'm officially done with my sophomore year of college, which is both exciting and terrifying.
> 
> I've decided I'm finally applying for the CP for Spring or SA 2013! It's been a long process trying to sort out my life and figuring out where the CP would fit in best. HOPEFULLY I get accepted, but if not, I will definitely be applying for Fall 2013! I'm super nervous and excited and just can't wait until August so I can finally apply! I can't believe it's already been three years since I found out about the program and that my time to apply is almost here!
> 
> Basically I'm just super excited and wanted to fill y'all in on my life! Update me on what's going on with you and your Disney plans



I was actually thinking about you all a few days ago!  My program has gone by so, so quickly.  I have been here for 3.5 months and have 3.5 months left to go (I was able to extend my program and will be here until August 3rd, then it's back to school!)  I am loving it and have plans to do another program after graduation, so soon it will be back to dreaming and planning for the future.


----------



## Ajaz

HFBelle said:


> Ahh, here is the infamous thread! I'm a Junior in High school, and plan on doing the CP in Fall of 2015! I would love to be a character performer, BBB Hostess, A spiel attraction(ESPECIALLY the Great Movie Ride!), or a character attendant! I think it would be great to continue a career there. I'm going to be a musical theatre major, so Disney is definitely in my thoughts for future careers. Though, I still have no idea what I want to do. What I love about Disney is that it provides a special magic, and I'm a girl with a lot of big dreams, so I always feel such a happiness not only when I'm in the parks, but watching videos, reading articles, and seeing how Disney magic can impact a persons life. I love reading the experiences that people in the college program have had, and I can't wait to hopefully experience it myself in a few years!



Welcome!!! : :



keypooh90 said:


> I was actually thinking about you all a few days ago!  My program has gone by so, so quickly.  I have been here for 3.5 months and have 3.5 months left to go (I was able to extend my program and will be here until August 3rd, then it's back to school!)  I am loving it and have plans to do another program after graduation, so soon it will be back to dreaming and planning for the future.



That's wonderful that you were able to extend! When will you graduate?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> I was actually thinking about you all a few days ago!  My program has gone by so, so quickly.  I have been here for 3.5 months and have 3.5 months left to go (I was able to extend my program and will be here until August 3rd, then it's back to school!)  I am loving it and have plans to do another program after graduation, so soon it will be back to dreaming and planning for the future.



Yeah you forgot to come back and update us! Nice to see you again! 

When will you graduate?! By that time I might be doing it too


----------



## wdwislife

Hello my lovely future (and current) CPers! 

I will be graduating from high school in a little over a month, and then before I know it I'll officially be eligible for the CP! I'm planning on either FA 2013 or 2014. (I don't want to do a Spring CP because I'm going to college in New Orleans and I want to be there for Mardi Gras!) Of course I would much prefer 2013, but we'll see what my schedule will allow.

Glad to talk to you guys again!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

wdwislife said:


> Hello my lovely future (and current) CPers!
> 
> I will be graduating from high school in a little over a month, and then before I know it I'll officially be eligible for the CP! I'm planning on either FA 2013 or 2014. (I don't want to do a Spring CP because I'm going to college in New Orleans and I want to be there for Mardi Gras!) Of course I would much prefer 2013, but we'll see what my schedule will allow.
> 
> Glad to talk to you guys again!



GOING TO COLLEGE IN NEW ORLEANS...WHERE?!?!?!?!? (I'm thinking maybe like UNO or Xavier) and my friend is planning on Fall 2013! They graduate in a week. Funny that you want to do Fall to be here for Mardi Gras...that's always the week I leave to visit Disney World!


----------



## wdwislife

I'm going to Tulane! Haha as a native Mardi Gras must be old news to you, sort of like me going to Times Square as a New Yorker. I'm so excited to be in New Orleans for it next year though! 

Basically when I start there in August I'm meeting with my advisor right away to work out the best time for me to do the program! And I'll definitely attend the campus presentation for Spring 2013 even though I won't be applying for it


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Aww well you're adorable! I forgot all about Tulane...that's a popular one for the CP. You have to tell us all how it goes too- especially me, since it will be a local school!


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Yeah you forgot to come back and update us! Nice to see you again!
> 
> When will you graduate?! By that time I might be doing it too



Aah, sorry for forgetting you all!  Things have just been hectic.  I have worked 40 hour work weeks for the past three weeks!  My family is coming down to visit me in 8 days and then they will be back for another visit July 1 to 10th.  I am actually ending my program on July 29th, instead of August 3rd and coming home July 30th, so I'll have two ish weeks at home before classes begin again.

And I'll graduate in 2013 (summer) or Fall, so my program will be Spring 2014most likely.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Well it sounds like you're having lots of fun and I'm glad they have kept you nice and busy! 

And man, so close! Fall 2015 hopefully, for me.


----------



## almartinez1219

Hi! My name is Alexandra and I'm graduating next spring so I'm looking to do the Fall Advantage 2013 CP! I'm so excited to apply but the time is going so slow until January


----------



## boyob13

Felt like I should post here as well. ^_^

I'm currently a junior, and hope to go down for either Spring or Fall 2014 CP.


----------



## lego606

I'm graduating HS next month and I'm hoping on doing Spring Adv or Fall 2013

EDIT: Well, graduated HS and got into Disneyland Fall 2013. Woohoo!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I don't graduate till 2014, but I plan on doing the program either Spring 2015 or Fall 2015 (so second semester freshman year, or first semester sophomore year). It seems so far away!


----------



## princesskelz

Wow I haven't been on here in FOREVER! 
Hi my name is Kelsey. I am currently a sophomore in college studying criminal justice hoping to work for the FBI or Homeland Security one day. I am PLANNING on doing the DCP Fall 2013. Hoping for entertainment but will also apply for character attendant, BBB, and Photopass.


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> Hello my lovely future (and current) CPers!
> 
> I will be graduating from high school in a little over a month, and then before I know it I'll officially be eligible for the CP! I'm planning on either FA 2013 or 2014. (I don't want to do a Spring CP because I'm going to college in New Orleans and I want to be there for Mardi Gras!) Of course I would much prefer 2013, but we'll see what my schedule will allow.
> 
> Glad to talk to you guys again!



Congrats on graduating! That's super exciting!



keypooh90 said:


> Aah, sorry for forgetting you all!  Things have just been hectic.  I have worked 40 hour work weeks for the past three weeks!  My family is coming down to visit me in 8 days and then they will be back for another visit July 1 to 10th.  I am actually ending my program on July 29th, instead of August 3rd and coming home July 30th, so I'll have two ish weeks at home before classes begin again.
> 
> And I'll graduate in 2013 (summer) or Fall, so my program will be Spring 2014most likely.



Hahaha, it's totally understandable! I'm glad you've been having such a good time though!


It just hit me today that I'll be applying for the program in a little over two months. I'm freaking out.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

theworldneedscolor said:


> I don't graduate till 2014, but I plan on doing the program either Spring 2015 or Fall 2015 (so second semester freshman year, or first semester sophomore year). It seems so far away!


That's because it IS so far away! Haha I'm planning on Fall 2015 and even though more than a year has passed since I decided to apply I feel like it's still ages away. Welcome to the club!


princesskelz said:


> Wow I haven't been on here in FOREVER!
> Hi my name is Kelsey. I am currently a sophomore in college studying criminal justice hoping to work for the FBI or Homeland Security one day. I am PLANNING on doing the DCP Fall 2013. Hoping for entertainment but will also apply for character attendant, BBB, and Photopass.


You have to keep in touch too! Those roles are all ones I'm interested in also. I love that-we got ourselves a future FBI agent going to Disney!



Ajaz said:


> Congrats on graduating! That's super exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, it's totally understandable! I'm glad you've been having such a good time though!
> 
> 
> It just hit me today that I'll be applying for the program in a little over two months. I'm freaking out.



My friend is applying with you I think! Ha she loves rubbing it in...another one of y'all that needs to keep us updated!


----------



## TweedleMe

I'll be applying for Spring 2013...I'll be 23....seems old lol


----------



## MaximillianGoof

TweedleMe said:


> I'll be applying for Spring 2013...I'll be 23....seems old lol



I'm applying for Spring 2013 and will be 23, too! DLR though, but still, you're not alone in that age group.


----------



## wdwislife

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> That's because it IS so far away! Haha I'm planning on Fall 2015 and even though more than a year has passed since I decided to apply I feel like it's still ages away. Welcome to the club!



I decided I wanted to do the program, and that I would try to do the program in Fall 2013, back in my freshman year of high school in 2009  I haven't looked back since. Now I'm about to start my freshman year of college, and it's 2012! The wait sounds long, but it's over before you know it!


----------



## keypooh90

Hi guys!!!

I hope you all are doing well!  I sucessfully completed my first program and have been home a week!  I was officially turned CT/Seasonal (Yay!) and am now enjoying my last two weeks of summer before classes start!  My Fall semester is loaded and now I'm back in the job hunt...blah.  I'm also back to being a CP 201'er, I guess!!!


----------



## shelbs

wow i havent been on here in forever....but im back!!!

i just graduated high school in may and am enrolling in college this fall to be a nurse. i took a lot of dual enrollment in high school and walking in college basically as a sophomore. so hopefully i will be able to do the college program in 2013 or 2014. anyone else gonna try and do the program then? i still wanna do it so bad. oh! and anyone on here going to tennessee tech university? let me know and give me advice!

thanks!!


----------



## Ajaz

keypooh90 said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well!  I sucessfully completed my first program and have been home a week!  I was officially turned CT/Seasonal (Yay!) and am now enjoying my last two weeks of summer before classes start!  My Fall semester is loaded and now I'm back in the job hunt...blah.  I'm also back to being a CP 201'er, I guess!!!



CONGRATS!!! That's super exciting, and I'm glad you came back to let us know how everything turned out! I'm getting ready to apply for Spring 2013 and I can't wait for apps to come out!


----------



## scarscar93

Another DCP hopeful here.

Not sure what term I plan on applying for, but I'm only about to start college in two weeks, so I've got time to get my bearings and decide.

Some friends and I are hoping to do a term together, so we'll see how that unfolds...


----------



## shelbs

scarscar93 said:


> Another DCP hopeful here.
> 
> Not sure what term I plan on applying for, but I'm only about to start college in two weeks, so I've got time to get my bearings and decide.
> 
> Some friends and I are hoping to do a term together, so we'll see how that unfolds...



im starting college in 2 weeks too good luck yeah im trying to figure everything out too. hope everything goes well


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> CONGRATS!!! That's super exciting, and I'm glad you came back to let us know how everything turned out! I'm getting ready to apply for Spring 2013 and I can't wait for apps to come out!



Awesome!  I won't be applying for my second program till Fall 2014, so I have awhile to wait again...


----------



## Orreed

I am hoping to do Fall Advantage 2016! I am not sure which resort I want to do the program at yet.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Orreed said:


> I am hoping to do Fall Advantage 2016! I am not sure which resort I want to do the program at yet.



 someone who's waiting for the CP longer than I am! Shock and amazement!


----------



## keypooh90

Orreed said:


> I am hoping to do Fall Advantage 2016! I am not sure which resort I want to do the program at yet.





Good luck with the waiting...I waited about that long to do my first program (first found out about the program in 2007 as a Junior in H.S. and just finished my first program this Summer.


----------



## risuhill

This is going to be a while but I hope to do 2018 fall or 2019 spring. I just started my freshman year in high school so I have a long way to go!


----------



## keypooh90

risuhill said:


> This is going to be a while but I hope to do 2018 fall or 2019 spring. I just started my freshman year in high school so I have a long way to go!





Welcome to our little group and best of luck with the waiting and high school!!!


----------



## saturdaygirl

TweedleMe said:


> I'll be applying for Spring 2013...I'll be 23....seems old lol



shooot! i am going to apply for fall 2014 and i'll be 27!  

lol, i turned 20 on my first program


----------



## vickyp91

It doesn't matter about your age! I'm doing the program now and my friend's roommate is 28! And if you don't feel comfortable living in the CP apartments, you can always apply to live off site!


----------



## flea1267

My DS decided last night that he wants to follow in his Disney Sister's footsteps and do a College Program too   She did her program in August of 2008 through May of 2009 - she stayed seasonal until she graduated in May of 2011.

DS then wants to after he graduates from college do a PI in Ops Management and hopefully be able to transition into Ops Managment full time.  

DS is in 8th grade but has a pretty clear plan!


----------



## saturdaygirl

flea1267 said:


> My DS decided last night that he wants to follow in his Disney Sister's footsteps and do a College Program too   She did her program in August of 2008 through May of 2009 - she stayed seasonal until she graduated in May of 2011.
> 
> DS then wants to after he graduates from college do a PI in Ops Management and hopefully be able to transition into Ops Managment full time.
> 
> DS is in 8th grade but has a pretty clear plan!



this is pretty much what i wanted to do, but i ended up going back home to finish school and messed around. now i have to wait even LONGER to get back in with disney, boo


----------



## flea1267

saturdaygirl said:


> this is pretty much what i wanted to do, but i ended up going back home to finish school and messed around. now i have to wait even LONGER to get back in with disney, boo



Hey...don't be discouraged....one of my DD's best friends (who know works at Guest Relations at EPCOT by the way - full time   ) --- after his program was over he graduated from college - wasn't able to find a job in his "field"...he enrolled in community college to just be able to be eligible for the College Program - he did another College Program THEN before that last College Program was over he applied and got a PI in Guest Relations.  

So there are ways to make your dreams come true


----------



## Ajaz

So I've applied.

AHHHHHHH. I made past the WBI and my phone interview is scheduled for Wednesday, September 19th at 8:15 pm. I'm beyond relieved that I've made it this far, but still incredibly nervous about the phone interview!

I just wanted to update y'all since I've been posting here for nearly three years! Those of you that have long waits ahead- don't focus too much on the CP right now. You'll have time to worry about it when you actually apply!


----------



## saturdaygirl

flea1267 said:


> Hey...don't be discouraged....one of my DD's best friends (who know works at Guest Relations at EPCOT by the way - full time   ) --- after his program was over he graduated from college - wasn't able to find a job in his "field"...he enrolled in community college to just be able to be eligible for the College Program - he did another College Program THEN before that last College Program was over he applied and got a PI in Guest Relations.
> 
> So there are ways to make your dreams come true



i was just looking at your signature and i think i know your daughter, LOL


----------



## flea1267

saturdaygirl said:
			
		

> i was just looking at your signature and i think i know your daughter, LOL



Really?! How?!


----------



## saturdaygirl

flea1267 said:


> Really?! How?!




we share the same love for hanson and ingram hill! we're facebook friends, i'm deidre


----------



## flea1267

Omg!! Yes


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Ajaz said:


> So I've applied.
> 
> AHHHHHHH. I made past the WBI and my phone interview is scheduled for Wednesday, September 19th at 8:15 pm. I'm beyond relieved that I've made it this far, but still incredibly nervous about the phone interview!
> 
> I just wanted to update y'all since I've been posting here for nearly three years! Those of you that have long waits ahead- don't focus too much on the CP right now. You'll have time to worry about it when you actually apply!



CONGRATULATIONS! 

I'm obviously now very nervous for you to receive your acceptance email. AS SOON as it comes let us know! 

And I know I shouldn't focus too much on it, but it's just so dang hard not to


----------



## Ajaz

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> I'm obviously now very nervous for you to receive your acceptance email. AS SOON as it comes let us know!
> 
> And I know I shouldn't focus too much on it, but it's just so dang hard not to



Thanks! My phone interview was three days ago, so now I'm just waiting for an email letting me know my outcome. Fingers crossed it's good news!


----------



## Ajaz

Y'ALL. I GOT ACCEPTED.

I don't know if anyone is still on this thread but I got my email yesterday for Spring Attractions!


----------



## wdwislife

Ajaz said:


> Y'ALL. I GOT ACCEPTED.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still on this thread but I got my email yesterday for Spring Attractions!



That is SO exciting! It seems like just yesterday we were years away from our CPs, now you've been accepted and I'll be applying in January, schedule permitting!


----------



## Ajaz

wdwislife said:


> That is SO exciting! It seems like just yesterday we were years away from our CPs, now you've been accepted and I'll be applying in January, schedule permitting!



Right? We've been on this thread for like three years now, and it's finally our turn! Good luck with your application when the time comes!


----------



## keypooh90

Ajaz said:


> Y'ALL. I GOT ACCEPTED.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still on this thread but I got my email yesterday for Spring Attractions!





Congrats!  You'll have to stay in touch and keep us updated!  How is everyone doing?  My semester has been crazy thus far!  I am looking forward to my family trip to WDW this December, 12/20-12/29.  I'm planning on working a couple of seasonal shifts as well while I'm down there.


----------



## ipodluvr287

Ajaz said:


> Y'ALL. I GOT ACCEPTED.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is still on this thread but I got my email yesterday for Spring Attractions!



I haven't been on here in so long, but congrats! Tell us how it goes! 



I think I have finally gotten my life plans together and in August/September, I'll be applying for Spring Advantage 2014. Still another year away, but omg I'll be applying this year! This is CRAZY!


----------



## utkscvol1

Hopping on for my daughter. She is in her junior year of high school but every year when we go down she finds someone doing this program and talks to them. She is a dancer- been dancing and competing since she was 6 and would love to be able to do that there. What kind of spots do they have open for the program?


----------



## ipodluvr287

utkscvol1 said:


> Hopping on for my daughter. She is in her junior year of high school but every year when we go down she finds someone doing this program and talks to them. She is a dancer- been dancing and competing since she was 6 and would love to be able to do that there. What kind of spots do they have open for the program?



She can do the DCP Character Performer audition, which requires dancing. It is possible that from that audition she could get cast as a parade dancer but it is not likely because they don't cast many CPs as dancers because they won't be there for very long.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

utkscvol1 said:


> Hopping on for my daughter. She is in her junior year of high school but every year when we go down she finds someone doing this program and talks to them. She is a dancer- been dancing and competing since she was 6 and would love to be able to do that there. What kind of spots do they have open for the program?



I'm also a junior and woud lovè to dance in Disney! I figure if I don't get the chance to do it on my program, I'll come back eventually as seasonal or something and audition again. I'm also considering Merch or Character Attendant


----------



## NHSchool2012

i found the website my junior year of high school but didn't think about it for a while until i got to college and remembered it. found it just in time too, they already had applications open for a little while so i quick applied and was accepted about a week after my phone interview!

i think the sooner you find it the better; it gives you time to ask around for tips, experiences, what not to do, etc without finding it all out on your own. check out youtube and just search dcp or disney college program, there's tons of videos up there


----------



## tdzaleski

I cant wait until I get to apply. I've been planning since the summer after my sophomore year in HS and now that I graduate I get to apply this fall for Spring Advantage 2014!

Just a question, are there any others out there planning SA 2014? I would really like to start getting to know others looking to go down. I know its a little early as SA 2013 just went down last month, but it's seems so close as applications should be opening up within under 6-7 months~


----------



## tdzaleski

Sorry double post... my kindle refreshed the previous post page


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

I can almost guarantee that I have the longest wait haha. Spring 2017 at the earliest.

I know-pathetic. 

I CAN NOT WAIT THAT LONG.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Fall 2015 hopeful here! It seems so far away, but I said that same thing about graduating high school, but that's less than a year and a half away!


----------



## flea1267

LionKingDramaQueen said:


> I can almost guarantee that I have the longest wait haha. Spring 2017 at the earliest.
> 
> I know-pathetic.
> 
> I CAN NOT WAIT THAT LONG.



My son actually has a longer wait than you   He's just in the 8th grade but is already planning his CP days - he is following in the foot steps of his sister who did it from August 2008 - May 2009 at Dinosaur - he knows he can't request an area but he would love to work at Dinosaur as he knows several castmembers really well from there.

He is thinking Fall of 2019!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

theworldneedscolor said:


> Fall 2015 hopeful here! It seems so far away, but I said that same thing about graduating high school, but that's less than a year and a half away!



Yeah girl! FA 2015 here!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

flea1267 said:


> My son actually has a longer wait than you   He's just in the 8th grade but is already planning his CP days - he is following in the foot steps of his sister who did it from August 2008 - May 2009 at Dinosaur - he knows he can't request an area but he would love to work at Dinosaur as he knows several castmembers really well from there.
> 
> He is thinking Fall of 2019!



Fall 2017 is probably what I will end up doing or maybe Fall 2018. I definitely want to do fall, and I want the first year of college already under my belt.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> Yeah girl! FA 2015 here!



Nice! Who knows, maybe we'll already go in with a friend? 

What area are you hoping to work in?


----------



## wdwislife

Hey guys! I started this thread over 3 years ago in the beginning of my sophomore year of high school, and I had already been waiting since 8th grade to do the program. Now I'm a freshman in college and I just submitted my Fall Advantage 2013 application! 

It really does seem like a long time to wait, but it'll be here before you know it!


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

wdwislife said:


> Hey guys! I started this thread over 3 years ago in the beginning of my sophomore year of high school, and I had already been waiting since 8th grade to do the program. Now I'm a freshman in college and I just submitted my Fall Advantage 2013 application!
> 
> It really does seem like a long time to wait, but it'll be here before you know it!



I am a freshman in high school and it seems SO far off. I have been planning for a year and a half now! Ugh! Oh well, I know it will some sooner than I think. 

What roles did you apply for?


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

wdwislife said:


> Hey guys! I started this thread over 3 years ago in the beginning of my sophomore year of high school, and I had already been waiting since 8th grade to do the program. Now I'm a freshman in college and I just submitted my Fall Advantage 2013 application!
> 
> It really does seem like a long time to wait, but it'll be here before you know it!


Congratulations on applying. Your persistence will most likely pay off. Excellent goal to achieve, and I hope you do! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

theworldneedscolor said:


> Nice! Who knows, maybe we'll already go in with a friend?
> 
> What area are you hoping to work in?


I don't really care about location, just as long as I'm in a park, but I would love Entertainment, Character Attendant, or maybe even Attractions, depending on which attraction I would get And call me crazy, but Costuming and BBB doesn't sound too bad!


wdwislife said:


> Hey guys! I started this thread over 3 years ago in the beginning of my sophomore year of high school, and I had already been waiting since 8th grade to do the program. Now I'm a freshman in college and I just submitted my Fall Advantage 2013 application!
> 
> It really does seem like a long time to wait, but it'll be here before you know it!



Aww!! yay!! Congratulations, and thanks for such a great thread for me to express my Disney woes


----------



## leeg229

wdwislife said:


> Hey guys! I started this thread over 3 years ago in the beginning of my sophomore year of high school, and I had already been waiting since 8th grade to do the program. Now I'm a freshman in college and I just submitted my Fall Advantage 2013 application!
> 
> It really does seem like a long time to wait, but it'll be here before you know it!



I wish all the people in the Fall 2013 facebook group could see this post. First they were complaining about waiting for apps to come out. Next they were complaining about waiting for the phone interview. Now it's the people who are pending. Even as an alumni I'm getting kind of impatient waiting for a response, but this post is the ultimate in having patience and puts the application process in perspective. Congrats on finally applying and good luck!


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> I don't really care about location, just as long as I'm in a park, but I would love Entertainment, Character Attendant, or maybe even Attractions, depending on which attraction I would get And call me crazy, but Costuming and BBB doesn't sound too bad!



I want to work in a park also. I mean, working in one of the hotels would be a fine job, but it wouldn't feel quite as magical, you know? I really want to work attractions, with Character Attendant, BBB and Merchandise in a close second. I heard costuming was basically just laundry, which I do enough without doing other people's 

Being a dancer in the parade would be AMAZING, but I don't think I have enough dance skills, and even if I did, I'm pretty sure CPs can't get that as their role.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

theworldneedscolor said:


> I want to work in a park also. I mean, working in one of the hotels would be a fine job, but it wouldn't feel quite as magical, you know? I really want to work attractions, with Character Attendant, BBB and Merchandise in a close second. I heard costuming was basically just laundry, which I do enough without doing other people's
> 
> Being a dancer in the parade would be AMAZING, but I don't think I have enough dance skills, and even if I did, I'm pretty sure CPs can't get that as their role.



I totally get ya! Berlioz (she's somewhere around here) works in costuming (pretty sure she's a manager) and she said it's cool-there's two divisions of it, and one of them supplies the costumes for shows and works backstage and the other is the laundry side-unfortunately, I'd have to do both-_- See, unless I got to pick the attraction, I don't know if I would like it-obviously GMR would be great, but honestly I would kind of love Carousel of Progress or Peter Pan's Flight I'm a dancer/singer/actor type, that's why I really want to get into Entertainment, but I'll probably have to go seasonal or something for that, you're right. Entertainment roles for faces or dancers are extremely rare


----------



## wdwislife

leeg229 said:


> I wish all the people in the Fall 2013 facebook group could see this post. First they were complaining about waiting for apps to come out. Next they were complaining about waiting for the phone interview. Now it's the people who are pending. Even as an alumni I'm getting kind of impatient waiting for a response, but this post is the ultimate in having patience and puts the application process in perspective. Congrats on finally applying and good luck!



Thank you so much! I'm in the Facebook group so I see all of those posts, and I'm pretty sure I've seen you in there!


----------



## wdwislife

Well, I just got ACCEPTED for Fall Advantage 2013 Merchandise! I can't even believe it! 
All those years of waiting and preparing really paid off!


----------



## leeg229

5 hours after posting about being impatient I GOT ACCEPTED AGAIN!!!!!! I just can't find out my role or Fall or Fall Adv because there is a glitch with the link they sent.


----------



## misscpround2

when did you apply and to which park wdw or wdl


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Congratulations to the both of you, that's amazing!


----------



## leeg229

misscpround2 said:


> when did you apply and to which park wdw or wdl



If you were talking to me, then I applied day 1 Feb. 8th. Interviewed Feb. 11th and I'll be working in WDW. 

If you weren't talking to me... Have a magical day!! haha


----------



## misscpround2

sorry leeg229, I keep forgetting to direct my questions to a person. yes I was asking you. you are going to be PI, is that right?


----------



## leeg229

misscpround2 said:


> sorry leeg229, I keep forgetting to direct my questions to a person. yes I was asking you. you are going to be PI, is that right?



Well I'm _hoping_ to be a PI. Right now I'm still waiting on a decision on that. What I was accepted for was a regular CP for fall advantage Merchandise.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

CONGRATULATIONS to the both of you! Now be sure to come back and visit us, I especially love to read y'all's stories about finally achieving your dreams. Goods luck-in just a few short years(hah) it will be my turn!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Many Congratulations to both of you, it's excellent to hear hard work and dedication pays off in the end! 

Definitely share your adventures, and experiences! I'd love to hear about them!



Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> CONGRATULATIONS to the both of you! Now be sure to come back and visit us, I especially love to read y'all's stories about finally achieving your dreams. Goods luck-in just a few short years(hah) it will be my turn!


Most definitely. It will be here sooner than you known it, and you'll be visiting Walt Disney World everyday. Your dreams can, and will come true too!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## keypooh90

Congrats to both of you!!!

I can't wait until it is my turn for another program.  I will be applying for Fall 2014.

On a totally unrelated side note, anyone here a Demi Lovato fan?  I am absolutely in love with her, have been since 2007 when she first got started on Disney Channel.  She has touched my life in so many ways, her story saved me really.  

I'm obsessed with "Heart Attack" and can't wait until her new album comes out!


----------



## BelleGirl410

I'm going to be applying for the semester after I graduate from college because my double major has prevented me from doing DCP while in college (and because my school won't count it as a semester off campus  ) so that will be Fall 2014. 

Anybody else here doing that semester? 
Any tips on what I can do to start preparing now? 
Also should I try for fall advantage, is it better? 
I was thinking of going to get information while I'm there during the week of the 11th of March... would this be a good idea do you think? Seeing as my school doesn't have a college rep or anything like that?


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

keypooh90 said:


> Congrats to both of you!!!
> 
> I can't wait until it is my turn for another program.  I will be applying for Fall 2014.
> 
> On a totally unrelated side note, anyone here a Demi Lovato fan?  I am absolutely in love with her, have been since 2007 when she first got started on Disney Channel.  She has touched my life in so many ways, her story saved me really.
> 
> I'm obsessed with "Heart Attack" and can't wait until her new album comes out!



*ANOTHER* program...you lucky duck...

I was verifiably obsessed with Don't Forget (the album) when it came out, but nowadays I just jam out to whatever gets popular enough to make it to the radio or my friends-Heart Attack being one of them, I feel ya!


----------



## keypooh90

Spo0nfulofSugar said:


> *ANOTHER* program...you lucky duck...
> 
> I was verifiably obsessed with Don't Forget (the album) when it came out, but nowadays I just jam out to whatever gets popular enough to make it to the radio or my friends-Heart Attack being one of them, I feel ya!





Haha, I am just totally obsessed with Demi, have been since 2007.


And to the other poster, I will be doing Fall 2014, regular, not advantage.  I'm planning on only doing the regular program because I want to apply for an alumni PI while I'm on the program and PI season starts in January, so if I did Advantage the time wouldn't work out.


----------



## KutlessRock

keypooh90 said:


> Haha, I am just totally obsessed with Demi, have been since 2007.
> 
> 
> And to the other poster, I will be doing Fall 2014, regular, not advantage.  I'm planning on only doing the regular program because I want to apply for an alumni PI while I'm on the program and PI season starts in January, so if I did Advantage the time wouldn't work out.



Fall Advantage goes from May/June until January, so you could do it!


----------



## utkscvol1

Is there somewhere at wdw that you can obtain information about the program?


----------



## leeg229

utkscvol1 said:


> Is there somewhere at wdw that you can obtain information about the program?



Not in the parks no. If you REALLY wanted you could go to Downtown Disney and if you look across the street you can see the casting building. If you walk into the casting building and go to the receptionist I'm sure he/she could give you all the information you could ever want. When you go to the parks you could also find a CP and just ask questions. You can identify if someone is a CP by their name tag. CPs will most likely have their school listed under their name instead of hometown and state. On my last program at least once a week I had high school seniors and college students asking me about the program, how to apply, what the perks were, and what it was like and I was more than happy to share my enthusiasm of the program.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

keypooh90 said:
			
		

> Congrats to both of you!!!
> 
> I can't wait until it is my turn for another program.  I will be applying for Fall 2014.
> 
> On a totally unrelated side note, anyone here a Demi Lovato fan?  I am absolutely in love with her, have been since 2007 when she first got started on Disney Channel.  She has touched my life in so many ways, her story saved me really.
> 
> I'm obsessed with "Heart Attack" and can't wait until her new album comes out!



Another program? No fair!!

And I actually just saw in her (along with Austin Mahone) in concert last night at our rodeo!!


----------



## keypooh90

LionKingDramaQueen said:
			
		

> Another program? No fair!!
> 
> And I actually just saw in her (along with Austin Mahone) in concert last night at our rodeo!!



Yep, I did my first program spring 2012! I loved it! I did it the spring of my sophomore year so fall 2014 will be after I graduate.

So freaking jealous! Demi is my ultimate addiction aside from Disney of course. I've seen her in concert 4 times and met her twice.


----------



## LionKingDramaQueen

keypooh90 said:
			
		

> Yep, I did my first program spring 2012! I loved it! I did it the spring of my sophomore year so fall 2014 will be after I graduate.
> 
> So freaking jealous! Demi is my ultimate addiction aside from Disney of course. I've seen her in concert 4 times and met her twice.



That is awesome! What role were you? 

I have seen her in concert I think twice. She is pretty awesome. But I feel like she has changed a lot.


----------



## utkscvol1

For those accepted - do you find that being involved in clubs and sports helps any?


----------



## angelmichelle

Looking to do the DCP in Fall 2014... first semester of my junior year! Spring 2015 would work, too, but I'd rather do Fall. But, I have to talk to my academic adviser(s) first and foremost.


----------



## PirateSnowmen

utkscvol1 said:


> For those accepted - do you find that being involved in clubs and sports helps any?



Not really. I can't remember if there was a place to put any of that info on the application, but I may be wrong. I only remember having to submit my previous work information, which was discussed in the phone interview. They never discussed extra-curricular activities with me.

However, those extra-curricular activities may help give you some experience for a question they may ask on the interview. For instance, when they asked me if I preferred working indoors or outdoors, I was able to tell them about my experience having to be outdoors many times in 100+ degree weather as a part of one of my extra-curricular activities I participate in. I felt like that experience allowed me to give a good answer to the question. 

So, while they don't specifically ask about any extra-curricular activities you participate in, you may be able to answer some interview questions by giving examples from being in sports/clubs. Hope that makes sense


----------



## keypooh90

angelmichelle said:


> Looking to do the DCP in Fall 2014... first semester of my junior year! Spring 2015 would work, too, but I'd rather do Fall. But, I have to talk to my academic adviser(s) first and foremost.



Awesome!

I plan on doing it that semester too.  It will be immediately after I graduate!


----------



## angelmichelle

keypooh90 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I plan on doing it that semester too.  It will be immediately after I graduate!



Awesome!


----------



## keypooh90

angelmichelle said:
			
		

> Awesome!



A year from now and we will be applying!


----------



## utkscvol1

PirateSnowmen said:


> Not really. I can't remember if there was a place to put any of that info on the application, but I may be wrong. I only remember having to submit my previous work information, which was discussed in the phone interview. They never discussed extra-curricular activities with me.
> 
> However, those extra-curricular activities may help give you some experience for a question they may ask on the interview. For instance, when they asked me if I preferred working indoors or outdoors, I was able to tell them about my experience having to be outdoors many times in 100+ degree weather as a part of one of my extra-curricular activities I participate in. I felt like that experience allowed me to give a good answer to the question.
> 
> So, while they don't specifically ask about any extra-curricular activities you participate in, you may be able to answer some interview questions by giving examples from being in sports/clubs. Hope that makes sense



Just looking ahead. My daughter is really interested in this program- however she does not have any work history. She dances at a local studio and is on a competition team. She also is on her high school dance team and involved in several clubs within school so her schedule does not allow for a job. I'm not sure if when she graduates if it will or not but she does a lot of volunteering thru church and school so maybe that will help make up for work history.


----------



## leeg229

utkscvol1 said:


> Just looking ahead. My daughter is really interested in this program- however she does not have any work history. She dances at a local studio and is on a competition team. She also is on her high school dance team and involved in several clubs within school so her schedule does not allow for a job. I'm not sure if when she graduates if it will or not but she does a lot of volunteering thru church and school so maybe that will help make up for work history.



Absolutely that will help! They look very favorably on volunteer work! Having never held a wage earning job shouldn't hurt her one bit. There are plenty of people every season who are hired having never held a job before.


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hiya y'all! So I am pumped for this, I've been planning since freshman year and now that I am a senior I a even more excited!

 I am planning on participating in the fall advantage either '14 or '15. I'm hoping for character performer since I'm 4'10" and that seems to be a popular height. I would absolutely love to be Minnie, she was the first character to hold me when I was child, and I've loved her since then.

 I have a whole plan for my future based on working for disney. I am going to Georgia Southern University for a double major in International Studies and Public Relations, with a minor in French or Mandarin, depending on if they have the classes to make the minor requirements. So yea! I'm excited for this great opportunity and to meet people who are interested in it as well!


----------



## keypooh90

FairyPiranha said:
			
		

> Hiya y'all! So I am pumped for this, I've been planning since freshman year and now that I am a senior I a even more excited!
> 
> I am planning on participating in the fall advantage either '14 or '15. I'm hoping for character performer since I'm 4'10" and that seems to be a popular height. I would absolutely love to be Minnie, she was the first character to hold me when I was child, and I've loved her since then.
> 
> I have a whole plan for my future based on working for disney. I am going to Georgia Southern University for a double major in International Studies and Public Relations, with a minor in French or Mandarin, depending on if they have the classes to make the minor requirements. So yea! I'm excited for this great opportunity and to meet people who are interested in it as well!



You should do Fall 2014! Seems like lots of us on this thread are planning for that time! And yay for another GA person! I go to UWG, majoring in History and Communications and minor in marketing!


----------



## MicaelaRose

Just thought I'd leave a little comment as a DCP hopeful myself. I'd love to do it my sophomore year of college, preferably Spring 2015. I've wanted to do it since I found out about it in middle school and I've spent a lot of time reading blogs and researching the program. I start college in the fall as a Hospitality and Event Management major. As of right now the goal is the become a Wedding Planner, I would love to work for Disney Fairy Tale Weddings, though recently I've also thought about the tourism industry because it fascinates me. If/when I do the DCP I would love to have the role of Vacation Planner, Concierge, or Character Attendant, at least those are the roles that interest me most, I would work QSF&B if it meant being able to do the program. Anyways, just thought I'd say hello!
-Micaela


----------



## PrinceNotSoCharming

Me and two of my friends hope to go to the DCP for a fall advantage during our sophomore year of college but unfortunately we just finished our sophomore year of high school. We are kind of dying because of the anticipation. We really want to do it at WDW and we all are curbing our anticipation by Disneying in our free time! We can't wait and its nice to know we aren't the only ones planning this far in advance!


----------



## FlamePrincess

I have it all planned out and I am starting my Junior year in high school this year.  I will be moving to California after I graduate in 2015 and started a community college there so I can start DCP my sophomore year. I am so excited


----------



## Ajaz

Well, it's been two months exactly since my program ended. I don't think I ever came back to this thread while I was there, so I'm really sorry about that! I totally meant to give y'all updates from time to time, but just like pretty much every other CP out there, I found myself getting caught up in everything there is to do at Disney.

Anyway, I was Spring 2013 Attractions, and I ended up being placed at *Kilimanjaro Safaris*, driving the trucks and spieling about the animals! It was terrifying at first, but I ended up loving it.

To everyone who's still waiting to apply, I know the wait is tough. I was on this board for about three years before doing my program, but it was SO worth the wait. And good luck to everyone who's about to begin their program! It'll be the time of your life.

I don't really check these boards too often anymore, but if you have any questions about my program, feel free to ask me over at my  tumblr!


----------



## mandyyyrose

Anyone know how much my chances are affected if I have no work experience? I have volunteering/extra cirriculars...work just never seemed to fit in with everything


----------



## leeg229

mandyyyrose said:


> Anyone know how much my chances are affected if I have no work experience? I have volunteering/extra cirriculars...work just never seemed to fit in with everything



You will have the same chances as everyone else. Every program has plenty of people who have never had a job before and were still accepted. As long as you go into your interview with the right mindset and bring up your volunteer work you'll be fine.


----------



## Orreed

I am planning on applying for Fall Advantage 2016!


----------



## lkbuster

ipodluvr287 said:


> You guys aren't crazy. I'm currently a freshman in high school and have already started planning. Haha  Think about it this way, we'll be ahead of everybody else applying when the time comes. I don't graduate high school till 2013 so I was thinking maybe do it sometime in 2014.


Hey I'm going into ninth grade! I have already started planning too. I have answered sample questions and everything!


----------



## Irish_Mike

I'm just starting as a College Freshman this fall (Actually, two weeks!) and I am planning on Applying for either Fall Advantage 2014 or Spring Advantage 2015 - first have to decide which I want off.

I'll admit. Jess' (College Program Frump Style) report really made me look into the program and I am really excited to possibly do it. Thinking Guest Relations (Concierge/Main Desk), Merchandise or Quick Service would be my top three! So yeah - now to wait.


----------



## TrueDisney

Irish_Mike said:


> I'm just starting as a College Freshman this fall (Actually, two weeks!) and I am planning on Applying for either Fall Advantage 2014 or Spring Advantage 2015 - first have to decide which I want off.
> 
> I'll admit. Jess' (College Program Frump Style) report really made me look into the program and I am really excited to possibly do it. Thinking Guest Relations (Concierge/Main Desk), Merchandise or Quick Service would be my top three! So yeah - now to wait.



I'm starting college too right around when you are. Since I'm so confused as to what I should major in, I'm planning on applying for spring 14. Maybe it'll help me decide . if you don't mind me asking, is it the college not allowing you to do it earlier or personal preference?


----------



## Irish_Mike

TrueDisney said:


> I'm starting college too right around when you are. Since I'm so confused as to what I should major in, I'm planning on applying for spring 14. Maybe it'll help me decide . if you don't mind me asking, is it the college not allowing you to do it earlier or personal preference?




It's more personal preference. I want to enjoy my first year and not overload myself, so I'll be mainly on campus doing stuff this year. Sophomore year I'll look at more.


----------



## Joanna71985

TrueDisney said:


> I'm starting college too right around when you are. Since I'm so confused as to what I should major in, I'm planning on applying for spring 14. Maybe it'll help me decide .



I was undeclared when I did my first CP (it actually helped me pick my major)


----------



## Cassimack

Wow this is so old but I am commenting anyways because 1. I want to post a profile picture and 2. I have to wait another year till I can do mine and im in college right now


----------

